# Knitting Tea Party - 2nd to 5th August



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime.

It's midnight in Misano where this weekend it is the San Marino round of _MotoGP_, a great circuit in a brilliant location, great for combining with a trip to Rimini on the Adriatic as I managed to do a few years ago.

Once again I'm going to start by repeating my notes about what these Tea Parties are and what they aren't. We are scattered across the globe, it's therefore very difficult for us all to meet for a chat in person, this is the alternative; a virtual drawing room where everybody can sit down for a pleasant chat with friends over a cup of tea and a slice of cake.

It's a simple enough concept, the drawing room is not a suitable venue for raised voices, political rallies, biochemical or medical research, extended lectures on macro-economics, advanced sociology or theories concerning conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old. I'm not excluding the odd lament at the way the big multiples are changing our local High Streets when a much-loved shop closes, but that doesn't have to include a highly-politicised three paragraph splenetic rant against the ills of commerce. This is not the place to stir up some kind of crusade or political movement, I don't expect to encounter such when a friend invites me to tea, not without advance warning!

These pages are a chance for people say "Hello" and chat about their day-to-day lives, projects they are working on, swap receipts, hand round their 'holiday snaps', tell us about the shows they've seen, craft events they've been to, a good movie they've enjoyed, perhaps a forth-coming event or celebration. Maybe some would like to tell us all a little about where they live and add a photo of a nearby attraction or place of interest, I love travel and it might give me some ideas for future trips and holidays, I'm sure I can't be the only avid reader of travelogues.

It's pretty easy to work out whether or not something could be classed as 'light conversation'. I do not seek to stifle freedom of speech, merely to suggest controversial and specialised topics are better suited to other discussions and possibly merit a topic of their own, these are not difficult to create.

On to happier thoughts, last week I opened with a _Cherry Cake_ receipt which included semolina, which led to discussion about couscous as a substitute ingredient. As promised, here are some suggestions for ways to use the couscous you have left over.

Couscous is a very versatile ingredient and is used in many North African and Mediterranean dishes. It's incredibly easy to prepare and works well in salads, both as an accompaniement or for a light lunch, it can also be used in stuffings in place of breadcrumbs and of course in tagines. Couscous is neutral in flavour, it soaks up whatever you use it with which is very useful, I always have a packet in the cupboard.

*Easy Couscous Salad*
_This is great with grilled fish for a light lunch._

_Ingredients:_
8 oz (225g) couscous
1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
1 bunch fresh coriander, chopped
1 red onion, very finely chopped
1 lemon, zest and juice
1/2 cucumber, de-seeded and finely diced
1 oz (30g) sunflower seeds, toasted
1 oz (30g) sesame seeds, toasted
4 tbsp olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_
Cover the couscous with twice its volume of hot water and leave to soak for 10 minutes.

Mix together with the remaining ingredients and leave to stand for 30 minutes to allow the flavours to develop.

Serve at room temperature.

*Chicken with Couscous*
_A quick lunch or supper dish for two_

_Ingredients:_
4 oz (115g) couscous
4 oz (115g) frozen peas
8 fl oz (225ml) boiling hot stock made with half a chicken or vegetable cube
8 oz (225g) cooked chicken fillets
1 large tomato, chopped
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp (5ml) lemon juice
Freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_
Place the couscous and peas in a heatproof bowl, add the hot stock, cover to keep warm and soak for 5 minutes. Fluff up with a fork.

Cut the chicken into bite-sized strips. Mix half with the soaked couscous and chopped tomato, then moisten with the olive oil and lemon juice and season with black pepper.

Top with the rest of the chicken and drizzle with a little extra olive oil.

*Couscous-Stuffed Peppers*

_Ingredients:_
4 peppers, colours of your choice
spray oil
4 oz (115g) couscous
6 fl oz (170ml) hot vegetable stock, made with half a stock cube
1 leek, thinly sliced
1 large courgette diced

_Method:_
Preheat the oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6

Halve the peppers through the stalks, cut out the cores and discard the seeds and white pith. Spray a little oil in a large roasting tin and arrange the peppers cut side up. Spray peppers and roast for 15 mins.

Meanwhile, put the stock, leek and courgette in a large frying pan. Bring to the boil and simmer for 5-6 mins until the veg is soft and the liquid has reduced.

Make the couscous following packet instructions and stir in the leek mixture. Divide between the peppers and bake for 20-25 mins until the vegetables are tender.

Just a few ideas to get you started, I'll post a couscous pudding receipt later.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave, Thank You for the recipes and good to hear from you as always.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello There,

My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave, Thank You for the recipes and good to hear from you as always.


Hi there, I hope your back is easing up and you are able to sleep better.

I'm a great fan of couscous, it's great if you're in a hurry, it's also ideal for a picnic if you take a thermos flask of stock with you. I sometimes invite a few friends back for a bite to eat after a drink in the pub so we can continue our conversation, you can easily substitute cooked ham for the chicken, I've even cut a jar of hot dogs into bite-sized pieces, warmed them through and that worked too!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
I'm so happy to hear about your hubby and how well he is doing. Wow he has a good cafeteria. Mine was aweful, I could eat what I wanted but they had to keep calling me to remind me to eat and it was like Oh no already. I couldn't wait to get home just to have a cup o soup, now that is bad...LOL. Glad all our prayers helped. May God bless you both.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am happy for you that your hubby is doing better and came through his surgery well! You say he is going to be disappointed with your home cooking, but I bet he is just going to be extremely glad to be home! 

Dave these couscous recipes sound terrific. I like the one with the chicken the best.

Are you going to also give us a recipe for a Michaelmas goose dinner? For the end of September of course! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A comment on the times. Sitting in waiting room with 2 daughters. I have computer, DD#1 has I-pad, DD#2 has I-phone and GD checked in by phone and text to chastise Mom for packing wrong sandwich.... (Vegetarian child recieved turkey sandwich and would not be able to "Ace" math test on only grapes and cookie..) We were all playing games, working, etc..... Anyone remember party lines??? How times have changed.


Also had knitting to keep me company. Started a dead fish hat for other GD who request the fish be alive please. Also started to knit necklaces that interlace to look braided. Mailed purple hats off to Canada yesterday.... Thanks all who are jumping on to that bandwagon.

Love the couscous. We have Lebonese neighbor who shares hers with us and it probably my favorite cold summer meal with sour cream cucumber salad, hummas. Going to try them all...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave those are excellent ideas, never thought of those. I'm making rouladen and if I would have thought about coucous I would have made that with it instead of rice.
Thank You for asking about my back. it's getting better but the sleeping not so great. I tried driving the other day and it did a number on my nerves so I dealt with spasms all night and I had to use crutches to walk. I couldn't belive just driving would do that. But I guess moving nerves and muscles need time to heal...Go figure. I want to be on the move. I have places to go and people to see...LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver, have you ever looked at any of Nicki Epstein's knitted jewelry? (I dont know that I spelled her name right). She can create some beautiful ones. Are your necklaces put together from a knitted i-cord? Just curious, knitting crafts can really expand the knitting horizons!

Tell me about the purple hats and what they are for??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry - nerve endings can be pretty grouchy for a long time. Sounds to me that you need to let the world come to you for a little while longer. Even when you feel you're doing alright in house, you are probably still tensed up. Sure hope you can find a comfortable way to sleep. You need your rest to heal. Having had back problems myself, I'll be sending extra good thoughts for a complete return to normalcy soon.....I even had to go to "back school" to learn how to brush teeth, wash dishes, vacum - to not further aggrevate. Felt pretty silly, but it worked.... Feel much better soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Dave and everyone. Just got back from a week's holiday in Kent with my family. Lovely to spend time with the grandchildren, now come back for a rest. I am so looking forward to having a lie in tomorrow. Why on earth do children get up so early? Tried several of the local wines in Kent, very nice, but rather expensive.
Well, it's September, my favourite month and I must look out my chutney recipes. I'll try and find my apple chutney recipe and post it tomorrow. In the meantime, good night everyone I'm off to bed. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the idea, i needed a use for parsley, but am so tired this week, I almost forgot about the tea party! Think I'll call it a night early tonight, and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


So glad the surgery went well, I think I'd be tempted to give it an extra day after major work too, it doesn't sound like he'll starve!

Couscous is great, it works really well with roasted vegetables too, I'll post that later.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am happy for you that your hubby is doing better and came through his surgery well! You say he is going to be disappointed with your home cooking, but I bet he is just going to be extremely glad to be home!
> 
> Dave these couscous recipes sound terrific. I like the one with the chicken the best.
> 
> Are you going to also give us a recipe for a Michaelmas goose dinner? For the end of September of course! :thumbup:


I'm not particularly keen on goose, so rarely cook it.

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone from Vermont. Glad to come in and say hi.
I am so glad that Hurricane Irene has moved on. Vermonters have rolled up their sleeves and are in a hurry to get this mess cleaned up. I have never seen such a storm before. I went out and took a picture in the rain of the brook down back. You can normally walk across it. The water rose 4 feet but the city cleaned the brook and they were very ready for the storm and it paid off.
Mary in Vermont


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Yay!! I think I've made it near the beginning of this weeks tea party....even though it is 11am Saturday here in New Zealand, I usually log on in the evenings and have a lot of reading to do to catch up! I'm heading out into the garden soon, its our first week on Spring and after a chilly start to the morning it promises to be a lovely sunny day. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All!

Dave - those couscous receipts sound absolutely wonderful. My mom used to make couscous dishes for us all the time, as she lived in Morocco as a young lady when her first husband was in the navy.

I've never thought of using it to stuff zucchini with. I'm saving those receipts!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. Just got back from a week's holiday in Kent with my family. Lovely to spend time with the grandchildren, now come back for a rest. I am so looking forward to having a lie in tomorrow. Why on earth do children get up so early? Tried several of the local wines in Kent, very nice, but rather expensive.
> Well, it's September, my favourite month and I must look out my chutney recipes. I'll try and find my apple chutney recipe and post it tomorrow. In the meantime, good night everyone I'm off to bed. Hugs PurpleV


Glad you had fun, there's some lovely countryside in Kent and lots to do. There are some very good Kent wines, but you're right, they are quite expensive. They're a bit cheaper at the vineyard and I like wandering around them, there's always something to see at any time of year.

Dave


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Hah! I missed getting on page one....LOL!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement.
> 
> Dreamweaver - great to hear that everything went well and that DH is doing okay - your description of the food makes a hospital stay seem tolerable...I'm sure he'll be glad to be in his own surroundings, though, as quickly as possible. Best wishes keep coming your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, Thank You for the recipes and good to hear from you as always.
> ...


Your hot dogs come in a jar? Very curious about that!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

This week I have also been knitting winter hats. I made one for a young 20 year old male and he was so happy that he gave me a hug. He said he did not have a winter hat and he is going to college. Don't you just love it when you can make someone else happy just by knitting a little yarn. Great feeling. 
This girls night out. So catch you later.
Mary in VT


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


So glad to hear the good news!

I'm with you in that he ought to stay in the hospital for a couple more days. It is still so hot out, and he's probably enjoying the heck out of the gourmet meals.

I'm sure he enjoys your cooking. With all the recipes shared here, we'll all qualify as gourmet chefs before long. 

Here's hoping that your hubby recovers even more quickly than anticipated. Take care of yourself, too, during this time.

*healing hugs*


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry,

I hope that your back starts feeling better really soon.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a quick hello before I pack up the laptop and head for Brisbane today and the Gold Coast tomorrow. Probably won't be back on for a week so have a good time. I have only packed a few balls of knitting and one set of needles :-( so will only be using one pattern and making Jean Greenhowe's rainbow babies.
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
See you all next week.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I know this is primarily a Christmas/New Years Eve concoction, but I couldn't resist sharing it now.

This particular recipe does not have any alcohol in it, but that doesn't mean it couldn't be spiked. I've done it for "grown up" parties where there are no children.

I have used rum, brandy, and vodka depending on what I have in the proverbial liquor cabinet.

I don't care for cranberry anything, so I usually substitute pomegranate or blueberry cocktail in the Wassail, and it is often met with excellent results. Every party we've brought this to, the Wassail is consumed within 2 hours. I made a double batch for this most recent New Year's Eve Party, and it was still consumed within 2 hours.

It is one of those receipts where you can play around with the ingredients and make it your own. I tend to really enjoy those. 

Salud! Cheers! Slainte!


Crock-Pot Wassail

INGREDIENTS
10 6 Cinnamon sticks
1 Star Anise
2 tsp Whole Allspice
1 Orange studded with whole cloves
7 Cups Apple Cider or Apple Juice
2 Cups Cranberry Juice Cocktail
¼ Cup Sugar

PREPARATION
In a cheesecloth bag, tea strainer, or coffee filter; place cinnamon, star anise, and allspice. If using cheesecloth or coffee filter, tie closed with kitchen string.

In a 4-5 quart crock-pot, mix cider, cranberry juice, and sugar. Put cheesecloth bag (or substitute) in crock-pot. (DO NOT let string hang outside crock-pot.) 

Add orange, cover, and cook on low for 3-4 hours. Remove cheesecloth or substitute) before serving.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Just a quick hello before I pack up the laptop and head for Brisbane today and the Gold Coast tomorrow. Probably won't be back on for a week so have a good time. I have only packed a few balls of knitting and one set of needles :-( so will only be using one pattern and making Jean Greenhowe's rainbow babies.
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
> See you all next week.


Thanx for the link SweetSue, enjoy your week on the Gold Coast! :thumbup:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I just learned of some really neat news in my area. There will be a new Audubon Center opening up in Cedar Hill next weekend! 

I heard that this will be the second Audubon Center in Dallas County- I never knew there was _one_ in the area, let alone 2!

They were showing it on the news and I can't wait until the weather cools down to visit. Once I do, I will take pictures, as I love being outside in nature.

Cedar Hill is a really nice area. One of the pictures I shared last week was from Cedar Hill State Park.

There is a huge greenbelt near where some of my best friends live. Hawks fly out in the early morning at sunrise to go hunt, and return at sunset. We've been at their house when the hawks return and it is such a majestic sight to see.

Just had to share.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your hot dogs come in a jar? Very curious about that!


In my local grocers they come in both jars and cans, packed in brine. One of those things it's useful to have on the shelf as a standby.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, your Wassail recipe sounds delish! I'll save that one for the holidays!

Dave, your couscous recipes sound great, too. I have the ingredients for at least one of them. I didn't do a very big grocery shopping this week. Thought it was time to use up some freezer items and canned goods that I have on hand.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary, I'm glad you made it through the big storm. We've been seeing a lot of news about Vermont and the towns that were isolated because of the water. You had it worse than we in VA did. 

It was sad to see one of your covered bridges being swept away. I remember when I took my daughter on a "mystery" trip and we ended up a few mies north of Bennington. There was a big red covered bridge near our motel and she had to take a picture of it before we left. I hope it wasn't "her" bridge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For another way with couscous, this makes a nice supper dish.

*Roasted Vegetable Couscous*

_Ingredients:_
4 red peppers, de-seeded and sliced
2 courgettes, in bite-sized chunks
4 garlic cloves, finely sliced
1 tbsp olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
1/2 tsp sugar
6 tomatoes, quartered
1 mild red chilli, de-seeded and finely sliced
8 oz (225g) couscous
8 fl oz (225 ml) vegetable stock
14 oz (400g) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
2 oz (60g) cream cheese
small bunch parsley, chopped

_Method:_
Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6

Put the red peppers and courgettes in an oven-proof dish with the garlic, drizzle with olive oil and season with a little salt and black pepper. Roast in the oven for 20 mins.

Add the tomatoes and sliced chilli, sprinkle the sugar over and roast for a further 20 mins, until the tomatoes and peppers are cooked and the juices are running.

Meanwhile, in a heat-proof bowl stir together the couscous and chickpeas and add the stock. Cover the bowl and leave to stand for 10 minutes before fluffing up up with a fork, you may need to add a little more boiling water.

Remove the vegetables from the oven and stir in the cheese. Divide the couscous between 4 plates, top with the roasted vegetables and finish with chopped parsley and a drizzle of olive oil.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, i don't usually get in on the beginning of the tea party, so this is a first. we just got home from a wonderful supper out with close friends, i had the grilled salmon and steamed broccoli with baked pot. and since i hadn't eaten since breakfast i was soooooo hungry, the salmon was wonderful. i would never attempt to cook it here at home, i am not that great of a cook and its too expensive for me to goof it up. Maryinvt. glad you survived the weather, the pic of your brook makes me think of the calm creek behind my moms down the bluff. when they have lots of rain, and its fall and the trees are bare, you can hear the creek roar and see it through the trees when its out of its banks. 
dave, i never heard of hot dogs in brine, here you find them in the freezer section and my hubby could live on ball park hot dogs. one thing our freezer is never out of is hot dogs, he stocks up when they are on sale. i think i am going to start my nephew a slouch knit hat. he is finishing his college this term. going into graphic arts and seems to have been going forever, but thats what you have to do when you work part time. everyone have a great time, also love the names for the new triplet girls. how proud you all must be.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Casting-Off-Nicole-R-Dickson/dp/0451226992/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315009595&sr=1-1

I just read this odd but pretty-good book. A female American academic goes to an Irish island to research ganseys.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hello everyone from Vermont. Glad to come in and say hi.
> I am so glad that Hurricane Irene has moved on. Vermonters have rolled up their sleeves and are in a hurry to get this mess cleaned up. I have never seen such a storm before. I went out and took a picture in the rain of the brook down back. You can normally walk across it. The water rose 4 feet but the city cleaned the brook and they were very ready for the storm and it paid off.
> Mary in Vermont


I.m very glad you were safe Mary, that brook looks more like a raging torrent, it's very scary how fast levels can rise.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

quote, , also love the names for the new triplet girls. how proud you all must be.
Southern Gal (quote) 
Thank you Southern Gal, the new mom & dad did very well in conbining new names with family middle names after grandmas, I agree. 

The couscous recipes sound so good and it shows how little effort it takes to substitute ingredients if one is experienced enough. There have been times, for instance, that I have not made stuffed peppers because I have not wanted to use uncooked rice for the filling. 

I'm glad that I got my glass of wine and made my dinner before I opened this week's party. My choice for dinner was cubed steak and cooked onions with sliced tomatoes. I have to say that it reminded me of WHITE CASTLE hamburger sandwiches, otherwise know as "sliders" they are a mid-western item, and I wondered if any of you would have had White Castles ? They are still very inexpensive and still somewhat of a joke, but very well loved in the mid-west. Many transplanted Hoosiers have frozen White Castles mailed to them around the US. Back = Way Back in my dating days, we used to say that the boyfriend took us to the Chrome Room when we went to the white Castle.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> Yay!! I think I've made it near the beginning of this weeks tea party....even though it is 11am Saturday here in New Zealand, I usually log on in the evenings and have a lot of reading to do to catch up! I'm heading out into the garden soon, its our first week on Spring and after a chilly start to the morning it promises to be a lovely sunny day. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


Oh, Joy, that is so delightful to think about you embarking on Spring this week. It is still summer here in Central USA. 3rd day in a row right at 100 degrees. So sad that my car air-conditioning & the main floor of my house's air-conditioning have expired! Just go upstairs when I need a real break from the heat.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.


 The temperature was over 100 today in Indy. I'm wanting to keep my whites out longer. Do you think the Fasion Police willl get me?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Hello, hello everyone! I am sitting here in the heat to read a little of our new Tea Party! So fun! & both hubbies made it through their surgeries, & we have 3 new little triplets among us.

I frantically prepared for a rehearsal here early in the day. It was a warm one! Then my daughter & I went out for Mexican cuisine & I had a marguerita! Hooray!

Now I am going to concoct something cool in the kitchen & go upstairs to relax in the nice cool air conditioning. Relief is on the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody. Hope you've had a great week, Irene not withstanding. 
I can't wait to try the couscous, and Maelind's Wassail sounds really good. 
Thought I'd share my brownie recipe.

Supernatural Brownies
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
16 Tbls ( 2 sticks) unsalted Butter
4 oz bittersweet chocolate and 4 oz semi sweet chocolate cut into 1/4" pieces
4 large eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1 Cup sugar (granulated)
1 C Firmly packed dark brown sugar
2 tsp vanilla
1 C All purpose flour

Prepare a 13"x9"x2" pan with buttered parchment or foil
Set Rack at the middle level of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees F. 
Bring sauce pan of water to boil and turn off heat. 
Combine butter and chocolate in a heat proof bowl and set over the water, stirring occasionally until melted.
Wisk eggs together in a large bowl then wisk in salt, sugars, and vanilla. Stir in Chocolate/butter mixture then fold in flour. 
Pour batter into prepared pan and spread evenly. 
Bake about 45 minutes or until top has formed a shiny crust and batter is moderately firm. 
Cool in pan on a cooling rack. Once cool, wrap pan in plastic wrap and kepp at room temp or refridgerate until next day, 
Unmold from pan and cut into 16 pieces. 
Enjoy.

Hope you all enjoy them. 
Now I need to go read and get all caught up.

Oh, I finished my sweater I was working on last weekend. Yay. 
Now I'm trying to design a scarf. ;-)


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Just a quick hello before I pack up the laptop and head for Brisbane today and the Gold Coast tomorrow. Probably won't be back on for a week so have a good time. I have only packed a few balls of knitting and one set of needles :-( so will only be using one pattern and making Jean Greenhowe's rainbow babies.
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
> See you all next week.


Have a grand time and remember to send us postcards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver, glad your hubby is doing well. 
Maryinvt, glad you all are doing well in Vermont. 
Bluebirdlet, glad all is well there. 
Hope everyone else is doing great also. 
Maelinde, sorry I misspelled your name in my last post. 
Well, I'm off to work on that pesky scarf, will be back to check in again later.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening all from Idaho, it's almost 6:30, the sun is shining, so happy for the cooler weather. Missed last weekends tea party, our cable company was having internet problems so my connection was hit and miss for a few days. 
Kids and I have been working on clearing out the garage, we have taken 22 boxes of clothes and toys to Goodwill. Two loads have gone to the dump another is waiting, have to wait to use Glenn's truck to do that. 
The recipes sound wonderful, have to actually start working on making them and not just collect them LOL
Kids start school on Tues, my middle schooler got her class schedule wednesday, my youngest found out today who her teacher is (she is really happy, was hoping to get this teacher) my high schooler has to wait till Tues till she gets her schedule. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.
> ...


Nah. They're too busy hunting down the teenagers who wear their pants around their knees. Plus, I think the rule is after Labor Day? I never did follow the rules of what to wear when, and now I'm too old to care. Only fashion rule I do follow is not to wear plaids with stripes.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


good one !


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy for you that your hubby is doing better and came through his surgery well! You say he is going to be disappointed with your home cooking, but I bet he is just going to be extremely glad to be home!
> ...


I've only tasted goose once, my sister fixed it for Christmas dinner. I don't know if she cooked it wrong, but it tasted really greasy to me. Give me ham any time!!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi everyone... I don't really have a lot to add to the conversation... I don't cook much any more but like reading all your great recipes... Here in the northwest we have been having some cool weather but (I say with tongue in cheek) it is expected to get 'hot' this weekend... all the way into the 80's... We haven't really had a Summer this year... I think we only had 1 or 2 days actually reach low 90's. I really feel for those of you who have had the unrelentless 100 degree plus days!

Take care everyone... PatSam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pattys76, I had wild goose once. That is as far as the goose eating goes. I just thought maybe someone had a better experience than I did! haha, so much for goose!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Anyone interested that Andy Murray is through the 2nd round of the US tennis Open? 
Rnd 2 Sep 02 A Murray (w) R Haase 6-7(5) 2-6 6-2 6-0 6-4 
Now, with my newfound affinity for all things across the "Pond" I wanted to report that  

Here's one for you Aussies, too. --- Indianapolis has discovered your Yellow Tail, Casella wines. My new favorite is Shiraz - Grenache. It is a not-too-dry Shiraz that I've been sipping for my health  Very good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We cooked a goose for Christmas one year, my stepmother got the directions from her mother. It was really good, but we boiled it to get the majority of the fat out before roasting. 
It really was delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got started on Iced Wine, mmmm... cold it's really good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pattys76, I had wild goose once. That is as far as the goose eating goes. I just thought maybe someone had a better experience than I did! haha, so much for goose!


I have had goose more then once, and love it. My nana made it, and it was wonder full. Have her recipe, also the sauce she put on it. It was also a wild one and did not even taste gamie, or greaseie.
My favorite meat now is buffalo,not a lot of fat so has to be cooked on lower temp, taste just as good as beef.
So glad to hear that everone with health problems are on the mend. Plus sorry about Vermont,hope you will be able to get back to normal soon. Such a beautiful state. The fall is the best time,just loved it. Hope you will still be able to have a good fall.
Making Italian meat loaf sandwichs on hard rolls tomorrow. new recipe.
ac on very humid here in Wis. having bad storms damage up north. It aways gets hot the first week school starts  Poor children sitting in class rooms when so hot. Next week cooler weather ,more like fall.
Poor Louisiana will be hit by a hurricane again. The storm will not be a fast mover They will have a lot of rain on the gulf coast It sounds like New Orleans will be hit again. Hope they all stay safe.
Still working on one arm shawl, hope to finish soon and start on christmas pojects. Just one year would like not to still be knitting on Christmas eve. :roll: All have a good weekend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.


Your leaves are beautiful, Barbara.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got started on Iced Wine, mmmm... cold it's really good.


If you mean the Iced Wine I checked on once, it was way too high priced for my pocketbook. Or is there another kind?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I got started on Iced Wine, mmmm... cold it's really good.
> ...


O.K. you are going to have to explain this to me? I saw a recipe for frozen strawberries and champagne in a, sort of iced wine drink. I guess that's not what you are talking about?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Dandylion, the Ice Wine I'm referring to is made from grapes that have been frozen on the vine. I know it's made in Canada and I priced it at a Duty Free Shop on the border. I decided after I saw the price to not buy it.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm really late getting here.l have a friend coming to visit, and since her last visit my stash has grown into the guest bedroom. It also is stowed anywhere I can find room. I finally finished(so to speak) and decided to quit and come to the tea party and read the posts.l am glad to see that those who are ill are better,

I am so tired I am going to wait til tomorrow to post my receipt contribution. It is My Friend Sharon's Famous Summer Salad, and a main ingredient is, you guessed it, cous cous.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Blurry or not Mary, lovely pic of the brook. Glad you all are okay.

quote=maryinvt]Hello everyone from Vermont. Glad to come in and say hi.
I am so glad that Hurricane Irene has moved on. Vermonters have rolled up their sleeves and are in a hurry to get this mess cleaned up. I have never seen such a storm before. I went out and took a picture in the rain of the brook down back. You can normally walk across it. The water rose 4 feet but the city cleaned the brook and they were very ready for the storm and it paid off.
Mary in Vermont[/quote]


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I just dropped in for a moment and it ended up 33 minutes, Dave, thank you again for hosting! I am glad that your Hubby is doing well after surgery Dreamweaver. It sounds like that hospital wants to keep their patients . That kind of hospital would be my choice if I had to be in one!!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Need to get some sleep , have a big day ahead of me and I will need to be up and packing in just a couple of hours. See you all later today...after some sleep and a trip across the state.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like the tea party is off to a good start. It's almost 2 am Sat. morning in Texas. My Rangers won and really played well. I have worked on a cable scarf for my DN's wife all day! I just couldn't get it to look the way I wanted, so I frogged, and frogged, and frogged! Tonight I got online to look up some patterns. Now I have to decide on one to try. I have started 4 Christmas presents. Joined the Sock KAL and haven't even started my socks! Dave, I have some couscous, but have yet to try it. I have never eaten it so I guess I'm a little intimidated. Hope to keep up with the party a little more this weekend, missed a lot last time. Guess I'll try to get some sleep tonight! Been an unusual week for my sleep. I just get too involved in my knitting! Good night, KP friends; see you tomorrow!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone, just stopped in for a few minutes. I am still getting over my trip to the dock yesterday. We had such a great time with my mom she caught nine blue crabs and we got two five gallon buckets of shrimp. Everyone at our end of the dock were amazed at how many shrimp we caught. We had moms bucket filled by 7:30 pm and ours a half hour later. Her Pastor and some church friends were on the dock so we gave them two of our spots and then the guy next to me asked if he could have my spot when I left and I told him he could cause there were three of them shrimping and my son gave a friend of his the spot he had. I am sure everyone would go home with a bucket full. We even left them some bait we had left so I am sure they managed to catch a good mess. It was funny a lady and her bo were on the opposite side of the dock than me and he saw what I brought up in my net and said, "send them my way." I chuckled and said, "They are on the way. It never ceases to amaze me how people can't believe how many we catch when we are out there. Of course I share my secret because I want people to have a good time and get enough food for themselves and their families. Times are tough for many with the job market being slow. So I do what I can to help them out even if it is just a little trick for the net or something special in my bait. But boy do I pay for it the next three days. I get so sore. I don't even feel it when I am working catching shrimp. But I do the next day. Anyway, I gave all my shrimp to my mom and the blue crabs. My brother gave me some fresh picked crowder peas out of a friend of his garden and he will be taking him and his wife a lovely batch of fresh shrimp. 
Thanks for the recipes/receipts.
The new storm may keep me from the dock this coming week but I will be going again soon. Good night all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:



> Strawberry - nerve endings can be pretty grouchy for a long time. Sounds to me that you need to let the world come to you for a little while longer. Even when you feel you're doing alright in house, you are probably still tensed up. Sure hope you can find a comfortable way to sleep. You need your rest to heal. Having had back problems myself, I'll be sending extra good thoughts for a complete return to normalcy soon.....I even had to go to "back school" to learn how to brush teeth, wash dishes, vacum - to not further aggrevate. Felt pretty silly, but it worked.... Feel much better soon.


Thank You for your good thoughts. I think you are right. But it's frustrating isn't it? The doctor told me I could drive but didn't tell me this could happen.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hello everyone from Vermont. Glad to come in and say hi.
> I am so glad that Hurricane Irene has moved on. Vermonters have rolled up their sleeves and are in a hurry to get this mess cleaned up. I have never seen such a storm before. I went out and took a picture in the rain of the brook down back. You can normally walk across it. The water rose 4 feet but the city cleaned the brook and they were very ready for the storm and it paid off.
> Mary in Vermont


Mary, that picture is scary to look at let alone be in the midst of it. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Strawberry,
> 
> I hope that your back starts feeling better really soon.


Thank You Maelinde. That means so much to get so many well wishes.
I didn't catch all of last weeks Tea Party but do you enjoy Ghost hunting or Tours? To be honest I never believed in them until I had an experience and I'm wavering in my thinking. My sister is the one with the haunted house so she wants to go on tours once she is retired. We grew up in St.Louis and I go back for yearly visits. She said she wants me to come along when she finds places to tour. It was rather funny when she sold her home.I asked her isn't there a disclosure law and did you say anything. She said No are you kidding.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.


Here in Vegas we still have 104 during the day. We don't go by the white anymore or lets say most. It's called winter white. We still are using the pool and it looks like for another month or so with the heater.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad that I got my glass of wine and made my dinner before I opened this week's party. My choice for dinner was cubed steak and cooked onions with sliced tomatoes. I have to say that it reminded me of WHITE CASTLE hamburger sandwiches, otherwise know as "sliders" they are a mid-western item, and I wondered if any of you would have had White Castles ? They are still very inexpensive and still somewhat of a joke, but very well loved in the mid-west. Many transplanted Hoosiers have frozen White Castles mailed to them around the US. Back = Way Back in my dating days, we used to say that the boyfriend took us to the Chrome Room when we went to the white Castle. [/quote]

I get my White Castle fix when I visit my family in St.Louis. We also called them Belly Bombers. But they are good.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

We had White Castles in Albany, NY when I was a kid. One of my favorite places at that time along with the Planter's Peanut store when they were roasting the peanuts. We have something similar here in Georgia, but it is called Krystal's. Not as good though. Occassionally we can get the frozen White Castle burgers here, and I will buy them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


The Austrians are famous for producing _Eiswein_ which is made from grapes picked after the first frost. The flavour is concentrated by the action and it's a sweet fruity hock and served very cold in a bucket of ice. Personally, I think it's over-rated, but a lot of people absolutely adore it and it's a popular drink at up-market night clubs.

If you have a taste for sweet dessert wines, I think the best is _Muscat de Beaumes de Venise_ which comes from the Rhone valley in France. They've been making wine for over two thousand years and it's mentioned in Pliny. Best served at around 4degC in small sherry glasses, it has a powerful orangey honeyed flavour and can stand up to the sweetest of desserts and gateaux; beware it is strong, it has a minimum 15% alcohol content. Look for a bottle bearing the _Crossed Keys of Heaven_, symbol of St. Peter, it signifies the wine comes from the vineyards laid out in the fourteenth century by Pope Clement V to supply the papal palace when the Popes resided in Avignon; the Pope always got the good stuff!

Both are fairly expensive, but they are available from good wine merchants in America as well as in Europe.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We cooked a goose for Christmas one year, my stepmother got the directions from her mother. It was really good, but we boiled it to get the majority of the fat out before roasting.
> It really was delicious.


Cooked properly, it can be good and it is traditional for many at Christmas; it just isn't one my favourite meats, personally I prefer roast duck.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For another way with couscous, this makes a nice supper dish.
> 
> *Roasted Vegetable Couscous*
> 
> ...


YUM! I am definitely going to make this dish once the weather cools down and I start to feel like cooking again.

I adore couscous so much. We used to stuff it in grape leaves and cabbage rolls when we didn't feel like using rice. It tasted better.

Now you made me crave Moroccan food. I'm going to have to see if there is a Moroccan restaurant over here. I love Mediterranean food. I'm going to start a file on those types of restaurants around my area to plan evenings out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


There are lots of strawberry champagne cocktails, here's a simple one to get you started and you can add other ingredients to vary the mixture from here.

*Strawberry Cup*
_Serves: 1_

_Ingredients:_
3 strawberries, halved plus an extra as a garnish
1 fl oz (25ml) cucumber vodka
1 tbs lemon sorbet, softened
4 fl oz champagne or sparkling wine
handful hard ice

_Method:_
Place the strawberries in a cocktail shaker and crush with a spoon. Add the cucumber vodka, sorbet and ice and shake vigorously.

Third fill a glass with champagne, strain the contents of the shaker, stir gently then top up with the remaining champagne, garnish with a strawberry and enjoy.

Note: To make _Cucumber Vodka_, half fill a glass with finely diced cucumber, pour in vodka, cover and refrigerate overnight then strain. It's excellent in cocktails and don't throw the cucumber away, stir it into hollandaise sauce to make it really special, it's fantastic with baked or grilled salmon!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That's the great thing about couscous Maelinde. When it's too hot to contemplate cooking, dishes like the chicken salad I posted require nothing more than a kettle! Do try the the _Thermos_ flask trick for 'cooking' it, very easy and it conserves the heat when you want to serve it warm.

Dave


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow-Dave, you have once again come up with fab receipes. Love the simple ideas with couscous. It appears to be a very versatile and healthy option. You are right on to express the Tea party guidelines-good reminder to those who need it.
Nz is welcoming the teams for the cup, and each day our news is covering the welcome parties. School groups, kapa Haka groups, dignataries, Mayors etc. It's getting exciting, and of course I will be following and supporting the All Blacks.
I have just completed a 200 stitch throw for my DIL's birthday pressy, and she was thrilled with it. I made this in 5 different textured yarns, and there is a wave pattern to it, and on 29" circular needles. Difficult to keep it on the needles, and am I so glad to complete this, as I was worried I may still be going at Xmas. But I perservered, and happy it's over>>> LOL Pic to come.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Wow-Dave, you have once again come up with fab receipes. Love the simple ideas with couscous. It appears to be a very versatile and healthy option. You are right on to express the Tea party guidelines-good reminder to those who need it.
> Nz is welcoming the teams for the cup, and each day our news is covering the welcome parties. School groups, kapa Haka groups, dignataries, Mayors etc. It's getting exciting, and of course I will be following and supporting the All Blacks.
> I have just completed a 200 stitch throw for my DIL's birthday pressy, and she was thrilled with it. I made this in 5 different textured yarns, and there is a wave pattern to it, and on 29" circular needles. Difficult to keep it on the needles, and am I so glad to complete this, as I was worried I may still be going at Xmas. But I perservered, and happy it's over>>> LOL Pic to come.


I'm glad you like my suggestions. You're quite right, it is versatile and can be a healthy option depending on what you put it with. You just need to bear in mind that if you make it up with stock from a cube, there will be quite enough salt in the dish without adding any more.

Enjoy the world cup, we'll be watching some along with the rowing and the San Marino MotoGP, qualifying for the 125s starts soon.

Looking forward to seeing the pics of your throw.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi I am back from a lovely 10 days in Sydney- seeing all these old buildings (by Australian standards) and how much the early ones looked like English buildings! 
Today I went to the footy (as usual, had to miss last week) and we won again, which means we finsih the minor round top. Week after next the finals begin but as minor premiers we don't play until the next week. I can now go to two birthdays I was thinking of missing if we hadn't won today- I'm sure they won just for me! And the Australians just beat Sri Lanka in the first cricket test so I am enjoying my sport today.
Instead of finishing off some projects I have just started the 10 stitch blanket using left over sock yarn (Wendy Happy Yarn, bamboo nylon mix). Off to the Show tomorrow. I tend to avoid going because I just spend money on lovely sweets etc and I have been told that I need to lose weight- which I was already trying to do. Show bags of chocolate etc does not help this at all. However I will find the knitting and spend some time there with or without one of my daughters. My other duaghter told me to take mine and I could find somewhere to sit down and have a coffee and a knit for a while (if we stay for the fireworks we will be there for 12 hours!) But finding somewhere to sit for a while could be problematic.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

As promised, something sweet using couscous...

*Lemon Couscous Pudding*

_Ingredients:_
1 oz (30g) couscous
1 oz (30g) self-raising flour
3 oz (85g) caster (superfine) sugar
3 oz (85g) butter
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 large lemon, centre slice and juice from the remainder
1 tbs (15ml) honey
1 tbs (15ml) milk

_Method:_
Lightly grease a pyrex pudding basin. Cut the centre slice from the lemon and place this in the bottom of the basin and cover it with the honey, set to one side.

Cream together the butter and sugar, beat in the egg, milk and lemon juice, stir in the flour and couscous to make a batter.

Spoon the batter over the lemon and honey, then cover the basin with cling film and pierce a couple of times. Microwave on full power for 3' 30" (Cat E) or 4' (Cat D) and allow to stand for one minute before turning out. Serve hot with a generous blob of ice cream.

If you don't have a microwave, or prefer the old-fashioned method, cover the basin with lightly greased foil and steam for about 75-90 minutes.

I reckon I've boosted sales of couscous sufficiently with enough receipts for everyone to be getting on with, have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> thanks for the idea, i needed a use for parsley, but am so tired this week, I almost forgot about the tea party! Think I'll call it a night early tonight, and catch up tomorrow.


If you have a glut of parsley or any other soft herb, try chopping them up and putting them into ice cube trays with enough water to cover. Freeze and wrap the cubes individually to drop into soups and casseroles as required through the Winter.

Dave


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Just checking in again on the tea party...I've had a great day in the garden in the sunshine, picked my one solitary lemon off the tree I planted this time last year...and so tomorrow I am going to make Lemon Couscous pudding!! Thank you Dave!! :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> Just checking in again on the tea party...I've had a great day in the garden in the sunshine, picked my one solitary lemon off the tree I planted this time last year...and so tomorrow I am going to make Lemon Couscous pudding!! Thank you Dave!! :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


Lemon trees are wonderful but a bit tricky to grow in the UK, you're lucky to get one in the first year. I hope you enjoy the pudding with your first fruit!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Your hot dogs come in a jar? Very curious about that!
> ...


Yes Dave, that's how I buy them too. Have you tried bratwurst? You can get them in Tesco and they're lovely grilled, and served in a roll with onions or curry sauce. I first tried them when I lived in Germany and was delighted that I could now get them in UK.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


The boys and I love bratwurst too, I got the taste for them when I was in Austria. My local Aldi sells them in the chilled section.

We've just watched the 125cc qualifying from Misano, young Danny Kent did well and with start from 5th on the second row of the grid tomorrow, just waiting for the next session to start.

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Dave, thanks agaiin for the "Tea Party". I look forward to this every Saturday morning. Please tell me what "courgetts" are. I have no idea. This vegatable receipt sounds right up my alley being a veratarian. Have a wonderful weekend. It's a holiday here in the USA so we have Monday off. Three days to knit. I'm in heaven.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am just checking in and hope this tea party is Sept 2 to 5th and not August as listed on forum. My son had a birthday this week and as a present to himself parachuted from a (small) Cessna. He was sick afterwards so will not be a new hobby for him. I have finished a scarf for Special Olympics this week and a "Tiger Paw" hat for my grandson - a true Detroit Tigers fan and a Little League player himself. It is nearly 100 degrees in Michigan this weekend so not much cooking will be taking place in this house but with the a/c on knitting is still a strong possibility. Dreamweaver I trust your husband is on the way to recovery.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning all! It is 5:00 am here I fell asleep with my computer in my lap again! Since I just woke up I think I will go to bed for awhile. It has been a long week, school started for me on the 31st and I'm very tired. See you all when I wake up again.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Maelinde, thanks for the recipe for the cranberry wassail. I have to bring refreshments to my book club next month and wanted to do it "tea party" style. A hot cranberry drink was on my list.
Dave, thank you, for once again hosting the Tea Party. It is amazing how certain things can become a "habit" in one's life. I would not want to miss it.
Jynx, I have been thinking about you for several days and keeping your hubby in my prayers. Glad he is being treated so well, and glad you have the support of a wonderful family and friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Courgettes are zucchinis


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi Dave, thanks agaiin for the "Tea Party". I look forward to this every Saturday morning. Please tell me what "courgetts" are. I have no idea. This vegatable receipt sounds right up my alley being a veratarian. Have a wonderful weekend. It's a holiday here in the USA so we have Monday off. Three days to knit. I'm in heaven.


Courgettes are the same as the small dark green zucchini, not more than about six to eight inches, when they get to a couple of pounds in weight, we call them marrows.

Dave


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave-your recipes look great. My kitchen remodel starts Tuesday. I can't wait til its done; scheduled completion is Sept. 23. I'm definitely going to try some of the couscous recipes in my new oven.
Jean-love your designs. Your site is now on my Favorites list.
Want to see my new greyhounds? Go here http://s1184.photobucket.com/albums/z326/greyhoundpetsgo/?action=view&current=goodelivewire.mp4
Their names are Cuz Ime Good and Livewire Act. Aren't race names crazy good? They are sisters-I'll call them Sister Act. I will get them Oct 9, after all the remodel work is done. In the meantime I've got to buy some pink yarn and start making girlie dog sweaters.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. The weather is perfect for me. Cool and sunny. Fall is my favorite season also. Glad to hear the surgery is over and went well. God Bless you and yours. This is a long weekend for us in the USA. 3 days! I am going to be in knitters heaven after getting hair cuts for me and my little boy. Just wanted to share that I learned to knit a seam early Tuesday morning. I woke up at 4:30 and could not get back to sleep so I started knitting on my little boy's sweater. One option was to knit the shoulder seam together. I had never done this so I wanted to try it. Super. It looks great. Now on to the knitted in sleeves. Wish me luck.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


Glad to hear that your hubby is doing well. Make sure you get your rest also. Sounds like a nice resort hospital. How do you get reservations there? Just kidding. Amazing how quickly they send people home now.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As promised, something sweet using couscous...
> 
> *Lemon Couscous Pudding*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Couscous recipes. They will go well with my weight watchers. You do not happen to have some Quinoa recipes do you?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, I just finished crocheting a shawl for my daughter's birthday. Used Red Heart Soft yarn in turquoise. I love the color and hope she does. It should bring out the blue of her eyes. Along with the shawl, I'll include a shawl stick in blond wood shaped like a heart at the top. She works as an accountant and lives in Alaska - told me once that her neck and shoulders get cold in the winter so I hope the shawl will help.

I found some Caron Dazzleaire at A.C. Moore this past week for $2.00 per skein so I've started a Puff Stitch hat, one of my favorite patterns. I like to make them for our fundraiser bazaars.

Happy Labor Day weekend to all the Americans! And Canadians!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Forgot to say hello from Ontario, Canada. I wish to say Happy Labour Day to both Canada and the USA and it looks like tomorrow is Father's Day in Australia, so wishing all the Fathers there a wonderful day tomorrow. And to everyone else, just wishing you all a great weekend. )


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning to all you lovely ladies and gentlemen. Hope all is well on your home fronts. We have been ravaged here in North Texas with fires. Beautiful Possum Kingdom has suffered another loss from the fires and we had one much closer to home north of us. We were already planning what to pack in our vehicles in case we had to leave. The winds were blowing away from us and we were praying that it did not turn during the night. We were safe, but, fires are so scary. We usually don't worry until our winter starts about fires, but, everything is so dry here and the ground is so dry that just a small hot ash from a cigarette will get one blazing in no time.
All of the recipes sound wonderful, and the discussion of White Castle has my mouth watering! It has been a very long time since I have had one. They are in our freezer at the grocery, but, they just don't taste like getting a fresh one.
I have been crocheting all week. I made a baby cardi, bonnet, and booties, and an angel wing dress for a 9-month old. It was very easy and I have bought yarn in cammo to make a little boy baby pull-over and newsboy cap for a newborn. I am hoping there will be enough yarn for a pair of socks or boots also.
Hope you all have a wonderful day, had a wonderful day. I am looking forward to cooler weather tomorrow and MAYBE some rain. We sure need it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As promised, something sweet using couscous...
> 
> *Lemon Couscous Pudding*
> 
> ...


Yes, Dave, you might be able to qualify for a couscous salesman!  This recipe sounds good and I have all the ingredients on hand.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you for the Couscous recipes. They will go well with my weight watchers. You do not happen to have some Quinoa recipes do you?


Sorry, I'm not over-fond of quinoa and very rarely use it. However once cooked according to the instructions for the variety you have, it can be substituted for couscous in the salad and the stuffed pepper receipts.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. The weather is perfect for me. Cool and sunny. Fall is my favorite season also. Glad to hear the surgery is over and went well. God Bless you and yours. This is a long weekend for us in the USA. 3 days! I am going to be in knitters heaven after getting hair cuts for me and my little boy. Just wanted to share that I learned to knit a seam early Tuesday morning. I woke up at 4:30 and could not get back to sleep so I started knitting on my little boy's sweater. One option was to knit the shoulder seam together. I had never done this so I wanted to try it. Super. It looks great. Now on to the knitted in sleeves. Wish me luck.


I cast off the shoulders together whenever possible, sometimes using short rows for the shaping. I think it looks much neater, particularly for lining up cables etc. Good luck with the sleeves.

Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Good morning all, this is my first visit to the tea party. 
We heard yesterday that my daughter is at last buying her first house and pays the deposit this morning - we're all thrilled as the area she's renting in at present is pretty awful. In anticipation of this purchase, I've made her 3 floor cushions and I'm working on a matching afghan - all in neutral shades. Hope she likes them!
On another subject, I have an adopted sister who was eager to find any blood relations. I found her cousin on facebook and we met up with him yesterday......a happy time was had by all! :-0


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

donnie said:


> Good Morning to all you lovely ladies and gentlemen. Hope all is well on your home fronts. We have been ravaged here in North Texas with fires. Beautiful Possum Kingdom has suffered another loss from the fires and we had one much closer to home north of us. We were already planning what to pack in our vehicles in case we had to leave. The winds were blowing away from us and we were praying that it did not turn during the night. We were safe, but, fires are so scary. We usually don't worry until our winter starts about fires, but, everything is so dry here and the ground is so dry that just a small hot ash from a cigarette will get one blazing in no time.
> All of the recipes sound wonderful, and the discussion of White Castle has my mouth watering! It has been a very long time since I have had one. They are in our freezer at the grocery, but, they just don't taste like getting a fresh one.
> I have been crocheting all week. I made a baby cardi, bonnet, and booties, and an angel wing dress for a 9-month old. It was very easy and I have bought yarn in cammo to make a little boy baby pull-over and newsboy cap for a newborn. I am hoping there will be enough yarn for a pair of socks or boots also.
> Hope you all have a wonderful day, had a wonderful day. I am looking forward to cooler weather tomorrow and MAYBE some rain. We sure need it.


Donnie, will say a prayer that the fires won't reach you. Saw pictures on TV last night of the homes that burned - it's tragic. Keep busy with your needlework and try to take your mind off it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Good morning all, this is my first visit to the tea party.
> We heard yesterday that my daughter is at last buying her first house and pays the deposit this morning - we're all thrilled as the area she's renting in at present is pretty awful. In anticipation of this purchase, I've made her 3 floor cushions and I'm working on a matching afghan - all in neutral shades. Hope she likes them!
> On another subject, I have an adopted sister who was eager to find any blood relations. I found her cousin on facebook and we met up with him yesterday......a happy time was had by all! :-0


Isn't it wonderful meeting family that you have never seen before? I am a genealogy buff and even though I am a Canadian, my roots are set strongly in the UK. I have found long lost relatives that I had pictures of, and have now connected with. It is great. I hope to get to the UK one of these days and see them all, as well as venture through record offices and cemeteries. And also see the villages they were all living in. Just need to take some time to do it. Welcome to the tea party. This is my second time at one and it is so friendly here. Enjoy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


I don't know whose post you are referring to, but this is a virtual tea party. We discuss all sorts of things, not necessarily having to do with knitting.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave your receipts are so interesting as well as intriguing. They all sound so good. Here is my contribution for the week, My Friend Sharon's Famous Summer Salad.

Ingredients

1 T chicken or vegetable buillion
1 10 oz package of cous cous

3 oz virgen olive oil
3 oz light vinegar such as rice or cider
1 T finely chopped basil
2 cloves minced galic 
dash of cayenne or pepper sauce

1 can if bkack beans, drained and rinsed
2 cups (16 oz) petite green peas, frozen or fresh
1 cup (8 oz) chopped and seeded cucumber
1 red onion, chopped

1 large tomato diced
1 T Italian parseley, chopped

Method

Boil builliion in 2 cups (16 oz) of water. Add cous cous remove from heat and let stand 5-10 minutes until liquid is absorbed. Shake the next group of ingredients, oil to cayenne together unto well mixed. Combine the next group, black beans to red onion (thaw peas first if using frozen) and cous cous,, pour dressing over, toss well to coat. Chill at least 6 hours or overnight When ready to serve, stir in diced tomato and parseley.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yes, Dave, you might be able to qualify for a couscous salesman!  This recipe sounds good and I have all the ingredients on hand.


A lot of people see it on the shelf in their local grocer and are put off because they don't know what to do with it, or realise how many ways it can be used.

I hope the pudding turns out well for you, I cook it both ways, although I tend to steam it more often. I think it comes out better with more time for the flavour to develop, also it means I can get the pudding out of the way and doing its own thing, allowing me to concentrate on other things. The great thing about steamed puddings is that provided you don't let them boil dry, an extra half hour or so of gently steaming won't do them any harm, they're quite happy to wait patiently.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


Yes the tea party is a social event to which we all are invited. If you will read the introduction on the first page you will see what the tea party is. We really look forward to it each week. It is a wonderful opportunity for us to get to know one another better in a warm, friendly social setting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That sounds nice Maryanne, great title, I'm adding it to my folder to make one day soon!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


The tea party doesn't exclude knitting and we do talk about it on the tea party, but in an anecdotal way usually. The tea party is a social gathering. The rest of the forum is more compartmentalized so that you can easily find what niche you need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


My stepmother introduced my to it while I was in Wyoming helper here with my grandmothers house. 
There are a couple different brands, and also a couple different prices, but you are correct, they are not really inexpensive, I think the lowest price I've seen is $21, not something we do often. Oh well...but good for special occasions. ;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


What brand is $21? I'd like to try it just once.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning All. 

Yesterday Tropical Depression 13. This morning Tropical Storm Leo. Rained hard off n on yesterday. Really hard early this morning and another hard down pour, slowing down a little now. The wind has calmed down quite a bit as well. 

We have been thru a few hurricanes. It takes patience after it's over; which can wear thin. My very best wishes to all of in the north east 

Thanks Dave for the wonderful recipes. One day, when I can get them printed, I'll give them a try.

Have a wonderfulLabor Day holiday weekend and be safe for all in the states. And to all all over the world.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Last October my older brother and I went to Norfolk Va doing genealogy research. We went to the main library in Norfolk and met the gentleman in charge, after giving him our names and the relative branch we were looking for on my father's side of the family, Wise and Moore are the names. He shocked us by saying he knows one of our cousins that we didn't know we had. You see my father was an only child and all we knew was information we had from mother. He called our cousin and she came downtown to the library and met us. It was wonderful and we stay in touch. 
So I say keep looking for relatives...PittyPat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I don't remember which one it was, but I'll find out and PM you and I'll post here also.
It'll be later today or this evening.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave I think you will really like Sharon's salad, It's delicious, satisfying and filling. Delightful on a really hot day. It's fine by itself for a main dish or as a salad accompanying a light meal. It's also easy to vary the ingredients. Hope you enjoy it.

I finish sweaters the same way as you do. I always disliked the bumps and stairstep shoulder bind offs. If you convert the bindoffs to short row shaping, you will have all your stitches left on the needle after shaping. This enables you to join front and back with a three needle bindoff. It is easy, neat, and best of all NO sewing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

missblu said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Yesterday Tropical Depression 13. This morning Tropical Storm Leo. Rained hard off n on yesterday. Really hard early this morning and another hard down pour, slowing down a little now. The wind has calmed down quite a bit as well.
> 
> ...


Can everybody in Louisianna go out with fans to the coast and blow that storm this way? Please, just a little bit? Oh well. 
Hope everything is okay on the coast, and that Leo doesn't do any damage. 
Prayers and hugs from here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> missblu said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning All.
> ...


Hasn't Mother Nature been goofing up this summer? Twenty inches of rain expected in the Gulf States and New Orleans, nineteen inches in VA from Hurricane Irene and you folks in the Southwest and other parts of the country are having droughts! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Last October my older brother and I went to Norfolk Va doing genealogy research. We went to the main library in Norfolk and met the gentleman in charge, after giving him our names and the relative branch we were looking for on my father's side of the family, Wise and Moore are the names. He shocked us by saying he knows one of our cousins that we didn't know we had. You see my father was an only child and all we knew was information we had from mother. He called our cousin and she came downtown to the library and met us. It was wonderful and we stay in touch.
> So I say keep looking for relatives...PittyPat


Pat
Isn't it amazing? I have been so richly rewarded over the past 13 or so years that I have been doing genealogy. Finding family that I did not know I had, distant cousins, and finding family I knew about but did not know how to find. I have been sent photo copies from old family bibles taking me back four generations from my great grandfather going back, being sent family heirlooms, and just making friends with people that offer to help. I enjoy it so much.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver
Glad to hear your hubby is doing well.Gourmet hospital food--will wonders never cease!
Dave,
Thanks for the couscous recipes. Have to take a dish to a SR. get together next week and will try one of these.
This may have been on here before my joining but does anyone have a good meatloaf recipe? My kids tell me I make terrible meatmloaf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings BarbaraL. You might want to go back and read the guidelines that are posted at the beginning of the tea party so that you understand the general purpose of the tea party. Have a nice day.




BarbaraL said:


> I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I always thought thats what the tea party was about .To get together and catch up on everyones news.Such as I am going to a reception this afternoon,then coming home and listening to the TN-Montana football game. Welcome Montana folks but GO VOLS.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, I have noticed that you use the term "I reckon" quite often. Did you know that it is also used extensively in the southern states, and for generations? I have used it all my life. I have often thought that southern speech and colloquialisms are residues of English speech patterns.

My late husband grew up in Chicago and always teased me about it, asking what I was adding up now.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hello everyone from Vermont. Glad to come in and say hi.
> I am so glad that Hurricane Irene has moved on. Vermonters have rolled up their sleeves and are in a hurry to get this mess cleaned up. I have never seen such a storm before. I went out and took a picture in the rain of the brook down back. You can normally walk across it. The water rose 4 feet but the city cleaned the brook and they were very ready for the storm and it paid off.
> Mary in Vermont


Mary, I am so glad you survived Irene. I was without power until yesterday so couldn't keep up the happenings of the storm. I did however, hear that Vermont was hit very hard. So glad to hear from you.

Debbie in Md


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a quick recipe you all might want to try.

8-Minute Microwave Bread and Butter Pickles

2 cups cucumbers, sliced, unpeeled
1 medium onion, sliced, separated into rings
1 cup sugar (may substitute Equal, Splenda, etc.)
1/2 cup white vinegar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp mustard seed
1/4 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp turmeric

Mix all ingredients in a 2-quart casserole dish. Microwave on HIGH power for 8 minutes. Stir twice during the cooking time. Let pickles cool, then put in a container with a tight lid and refrigerate.

Note: I've used the large cukes and also the small pickling cukes. For the onion, I've used the sweet Vidalia onion.

These are really good and crunchy considering how easy they are.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave, I have noticed that you use the term "I reckon" quite often. Did you know that it is also used extensively in the southern states, and for generations? I have used it all my life. I have often thought that southern speech and colloquialisms are residues of English speech patterns.
> 
> My late husband grew up in Chicago and always teased me about it, asking what I was adding up now.


I did know the phrase is used by many Americans. In the UK it is derived from navigational _dead reckoning_, which is itself derived from _ded_ or _deduced reckoning_, whereby one calculates one's new positional by applying various factors to one's old position to calculate where one is now located.

Given that the early settlers had all travelled by sea, then navigated across the new lands, it seems a possible reason for the expression to catch on. But I'm only speculating since I am away from my reference books at the moment, I could be mistaken.

Dave


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

missblu said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Yesterday Tropical Depression 13. This morning Tropical Storm Leo. Rained hard off n on yesterday. Really hard early this morning and another hard down pour, slowing down a little now. The wind has calmed down quite a bit as well.
> 
> ...


 Missblu , my husband says you live on one of the most beautiful places in the world and I hope to visit it some day soon. Any good shops in the area?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I love how words have changed between the UK and the "New World" My Dad and all my grandparents came from the UK and I still have a lot of family in the UK so know some of the differences in words. But still learning new words. It is interesting how these changes came about. I noticed that in North America, we use a lot of brand names for a lot of things ie. bandaides, kleenex, etc. Just learnt recently what a jumper was in the UK. I always knew of a jumper as a dress that had a blouse under it. It seems it is a sweater in the UK. So always willing to learn more. It is fun.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I'm very late joining in the tea party this week. OOH, Dave that couscous pudding sounds wonderful. I just love that little grain, so quick to cook up and it goes with so many things. Isn't it the grain in tabuli? I know I spelled it incorrectly, but I like that salad. Today is the first day of our Labor Day Weekend, no school on Monday so 3 days of freedom, the official end of summer, going to a ball game - Cardinals of course, having a barbeque - St. Louis pork steaks will be served and I think on Monday I may go pick apples at the local orchard - great way to end the summer season. The jonathan apples are in and they are my favorite for eating and cooking. I love the fall and even though it will be around 100 today, tomorrow the high will be in the 80s and highs of 70s are scheduled for all of next week. Have a wonderful week all and I hope to hear from you next week!
Elaine


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Donnie, I am praying for rain--- for you and also that the wind will be headed towards you and away from us. Have a great week-end everyone !!! :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

8 am on saturday and i'm ready for a morning cuppa... will have to have an egg instead of the cinnamon/raisin bagel i want....trying to stay on my anti-carb meal plan.... will have half for my dessert tonight... hope everyone has a great tea party...


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

what is a footy please?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.


I have this ridiculously easy pie for left-over turkey that works just as well with chicken. If you like things spicy, it comes out really well if you substitute the baked beans for red kidney beans in chilli sauce.

*Bean and Left-Over Turkey Pie* 
_Preheat oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4

Ingredients:_
1 can baked beans 
8 oz (225g) cooked turkey, diced 
1 tsp worcester sauce 
2 tbs cranberry sauce 
Pepper 
Egg to glaze 
shortcrust pastry rolled 1/4" (1/2cm) thick to cover

_Method:_
Mix the beans, turkey, worcester sauce and cranberry together and season with freshly ground black pepper. Turn into a pie dish and cover with pastry lid and brush with beaten egg.

Bake in the centre of oven for about 35 mins.

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?


Actually the Tea Party is about anything you want to chat about as you will see if you refer to Daves introduction.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

here in TN we call them gut grenades or rat burgers but there's nothing better sometimes!! When I was a teen they were 10 for a dollar. I think you might get one for that now--- maybe not- haven't been in a while and in this economy things go up fast!!! talking about White Castle burgers --sorry for the gap I am still trying to learn how to use this forum


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.
> ...


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


Glad to hear that your husband is doing well. I know you are very relieved. Good health is the greatest blessing. What did you knit while you were waiting for the surgury to be over?


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

woo hoo it's nice and sunny and not too hot here in Tn and now I have a pickle recipe to try!!! It don't get too much better than this-- well maybe if someone surprised me with a bag of soft , lushy, yarn. Highly unlikely, but HA HA I have such a bag under the bed at this moment and since I just had my first rigid heedle loom lesson yesterday.......... guess where I'll be most of the time?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> woo hoo it's nice and sunny and not too hot here in Tn and now I have a pickle recipe to try!!! It don't get too much better than this-- well maybe if someone surprised me with a bag of soft , lushy, yarn. Highly unlikely, but HA HA I have such a bag under the bed at this moment and since I just had my first rigid heedle loom lesson yesterday.......... guess where I'll be most of the time?


Under the bed?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is
> going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


So glad to hear your husband came through surgery well and is on the mend. I think it's easier for everyone if the patient can stay an extra day or so -- especially with the food, yum, can you order the same and eat with him? -- but insurance usually dictates the length of the stay.  On the other hand, he'll probably be glad to be home.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
It is dark and dreary here in Maryland, and there was rain just a bit ago. I'm late for the party, and have spent the past hour or so catching up on all the news.
So glad that most who have been ailing are on the road to recovery. And, the receipts that have been posted all sound absolutely delicious! I am a great fan of couscous and really appreciate the additions to my collection. The microwave pickles sound fantastic - a great change from the hours-long one that I sometimes make. The Wassail sounds great, too.
I went absolutely crazy yesterday at a yarn shop in Frederick. They were having a going-out-of-business sale (Big Tears here!) and everything was at least 40% off. I have now added enough yarn to my stash to last for the next ten years or more. I really have to get those needles and hooks dusted off now!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone from here from New Zealand? I started another thread with a question about some NZ homespun called "help from our NZ friends?". If you have the time, take a gander over and see if you can answer my question -- no one else has! Thanks!

And on another note, we got our dear dog Tina back on Tuesday morning. She was dirty, scared & tired, but otherwise in good shape. She's glad to be home and we're glad to have her back!

Have fun at tea, everyone -- I have to pinch-hit for the organist in church tomorrow -- with the help of my 8-year-old grandson who sings like an angel -- and we have to go practice. Long weekend here in the USA -- enjoy!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
Thank You.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> Thank You.


Strawberry, have you ever tried plum wine? I don't know if it's considered Chinese, but I've ordered it at Chinese restaurants from time to time. Also, Manischewitz Concord Grape used to be a favorite of mine - it's a Jewish wine.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > As promised, something sweet using couscous...
> ...


Just had to jump in to the conversation with my favorite Quinoa receipe:

1 cup Quinoa
2 cups water
1 medium onion, diced
1/2lb fresh mushrooms, diced
2Tbsp. butter
1 28 oz. can Tomatoes,drained and diced
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 12 oz. jar Mexican Salsa
2 Tbsp. Dry Sherry
10 oz. Mozzarella Cheese, shredded

Bring 1 cup quinoa and 2 cups water, (I like to cook my quinoa in chicken broth in place of the water) in a 1 1/2 qt. saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer, cover and cook until all liquid is absorbed, about 10-15 minutes. When done, the grain appears soft and translucent. Set aside.

In a large skillet, saute the onions and mushrooms in the butter.
Add the crushed garlic, diced tomatoes and salsa. Cook over medium heat for 10 minutes. Add the the sherry and simmer 10 more minutes. Fold in quinoa. Sprinkle with Mozzarella and serve. (4 servings)

A great side dish and is also a great stuffing for Stuffed Peppers.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I must be the very latest to call in, just waiting for summer to kick in here as I'm off on holiday next week in the caravan, towing myself (sorry, that sounds like HARD WORK )driving the tow-car myself! Wish me luck! If I follow the sat-nav who knows where I'll end up.
Knitting a skeleton sweater for Hallowe'en, and've just finished a sleeve, and thought I should have put a bone in that - none in pattern. So I'm scrabbling around for a picture of arm-bones to translate to chart. Watch this space!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My beverage for the tea party today is a Pibb Xtra soda from the vending machine at the hospital where I am keeping DH company after his surgery this morning. All went well and I wanted to thank all of you who sent good wishes and encouragement. Modern medicine is truly a miracle. A 10" stent graft in aorta and into both legs, and they are saying he MAAY be able to go home tommorrow afternoon. If it were me, I'd hang out a coupe days. This hospital has "Dinner on Demand" and you can order gourmet meals anytinme you want instead of eating on their schedule and the food in FANTASTIC.... He orders grilled salmon with a pesto sauce, asparagus with a lemon glaze and fingerling potatoes, roll, real butter followed by cheesecake. Poor guy is going to be very disappointed at home with my cooking!


Hi Dreamweaver, Just to let you know that your husband and you are in my thoughts. Big hugs. PurpleV


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Msusanc So glad that your dog came back.....
And on another note, we got our dear dog Tina back on Tuesday morning. She was dirty, scared & tired, but otherwise in good shape. She's glad to be home and we're glad to have her back!
**************************-
Dreamweaver... I am glad to hear that your husband's health is improving.
**************
On speech and colloquialisms. We always used the term "banking" in reference to going fishing on the river banking. I have had people question me on that phrase. It just means sitting on the edge of a slightly sloped river bank and fishing. 
******************
Re: "Mary, I am so glad you survived Irene. I was without power until yesterday so couldn't keep up the happenings of the storm. I did however, hear that Vermont was hit very hard. So glad to hear from you.
Debbie in Md"
Debbie, I hope you did not lose any food from the freezer. The Vermonters are rolling up their shirtsleeves and doing the best they can to recover from this horrific storm. Winter sets in early so it will be a race against time for many. What is heart-warming is that so many young people/teenagers have volunteered their help to others to get things stabilized. Town halls are being used every day to rally to help those that need prioritizing first. But never ever have I seen an area hit so hard. Some places look like war zones. But we are a tough lot and we will survive this too.
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
about White Castle burgers..... Never had one. They sound great!!! I don't fully understand what you do to make them though.
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*--*
And I have a question. I have a lot of mint down in back of the house. I want to dry it to have mint tea this winter. I love mint. I think it is just supposed to be cut and tied and hung upside down to dry and then packed in containers. "reckon" ;-)
And I would like to adopt a wine... maybe pink.. that has just a gentle sweet taste. Not heavy on sweets that I could sip on and knit and not get a heavy buzz from it. Anyone??
And Prayers for those out there that need them.
Mary in VT


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's just past 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave!! My son is going to love this week's recipes as he loves anything couscous!! Thanks & I look forward to seeing everyone else this weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone,
Here's the Apple Chutney recipe that I promised to post this morning.
I'm afraid it's in old fashioned English measurements - I was out the day we went metric.

3 lbs apples - peeled, cored and diced
1 lb onions - skinned and chopped
1 1/2 lb brown sugar
3/4 olb sultanas
Dessertspoon full mixed spice - tied in a musling bag
1 pint malt vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
Pepper to taste

Put vinegar in pan and add apples, sultanas and mixed spice
Bring to boil and simmer until apple is soft.
Add salt, pepper and sugar
Bring to boil, and boil for 10 minutes.
Bottle in steralized jars.

You can substitute apples and sultanas for marrow, tomatoes, dates, figs anything you like as long as you keep the proportions the same.

Hope you enjoy it.

Off to get dinner ready so we can eat while watching the new Dr. Who. We're having ray wings tonight.

Catch you all later. PurpleV


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

My family calls White Castle burgers Belly Busters.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

been trying to catch up. barbrasd & dandlylion the fashion police would laugh me out of the town, cause i am all about comfort, the older i get. as its still in the mid to high nineties, i don't hesitate about grabbing my capri & flip flops to wear.
i saw on tv the food channel about how the white castle sliders were started. i can't believe these little burgers, with only grilled onions on them are the big hit they are. i have never tried them. 
i am gonna go rest and take a shower, we just returned from cleaning the church. everyone play nice


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.


It wasn't a Hoosier Cabinet like these was it? I love these cabinets and my parents had my grandparent's one, that I had asked to inherit one day. Discussed it with my sister and all was well with that. Then one day, guess who had it? Yep, my dear sister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> Here's the Apple Chutney recipe that I promised to post this morning.
> I'm afraid it's in old fashioned English measurements - I was out the day we went metric.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that sounds good, recipe saved. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning all from Sunny SOuthern California. Today looks glorious outside. It is 10:10 a.m. and a delightful 73.5 degrees F. Light breeze here in the West San Fernando Valley.

Having 1st cuppa Joe, waiting for toast. Be back later.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.
> ...


WHen I lived in Chicago we would go antiquing often. I always saw a Hoosier Cabinet (although I didn't know what it was called until right now, being from N.Y.) I was not able to find one when I was ready to buy. I just love them.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

My goodness....this was a lot to catch up on! I've been reading for hours! Yep, I'm a slow reader....don't want to miss anything!! 

Was going to send pictures of where I live, but alas, the camera needs charging...so maybe a little later or tomorrow.

Mostly wanted to send greetings from New Mexico. Sounds like in spite of everything that goes on in life everyone is doing well. Speedy recovery to those that need it....hope everyone on the East Coast gets to dry out and recover from Irene. "Rain Dance" to all of us in need of moisture.

Still knitting socks...finished one in the "flag" pattern for my hubby who has HUGE feet, so it is taking awhile to knit the pair.  He has watched with fascination and anticipation! 

Peace & Love!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone,
> ...


What are marrows in America?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marrows are a type of squash.


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

DorisT said:


> BarbaraL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see what such a long irrelevant post has to do with knitting?
> ...


Thanx for the clarifiation ... thought this was only a knitting forum, I will pay more attention to the topic as I have very limited time on the computer.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

There are awesome topics that would pertain to JUST knitting on the forum's home page. Please feel free to let us know where you are, what you are knitting, what kind of food do you like, where did you go on vacation (personally, I haven't been on a vacation in about 7 years). Just come and chat with us when you have some time. It is really a lot of fun. We can also answer knitting/crocheting questions, and perhaps we can share some of our tips if we know what you are looking for.

Welcome, and please come back and visit with us!!!



BarbaraL said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraL said:
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have noticed that you use the term "I reckon" quite often. Did you know that it is also used extensively in the southern states, and for generations? I have used it all my life. I have often thought that southern speech and colloquialisms are residues of English speech patterns.
> ...


That sounds quite plausible to me. When I thought about it I associated it with reason or reasoning, my husband with arithmetic. I'll have to go look it up. Thanks.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Marrows are a type of squash.


Thanks - I looked it up on the net. They look to me like what is called Mexican Zucchini here in Southern California.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, love the couscous recipes - couscous is one of my favorite things for a quick, delicious meal. I usually use the whole wheat variety but it's all good.

At Macy's Coffeehouse, a lovely survival of the best of the '60s, in Flagstaff, Arizona, they serve a breakfast couscous that I often make at home. It's just regular couscous but made with chopped dried apricots (or other chopped dried fruit or raisins or currants) and nuts and served with honey or raw or brown sugar and warm milk. I also read somewhere that in Ireland it's traditional to eat oatmeal with brown sugar and buttermilk, and I've become addicted to that! (Yes, I know that's for breakfast rather than teatime, but really, I'd eat it anytime!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dorisage said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Marrows are a type of squash.
> ...


Here are all kinds of pictures of marrow. You are right, it is a squash. 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=vegetable+marrow&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&biw=1366&bih=562&site=webhp&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=G2liTvDJOvGDsgLMpai3Cg&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQsAQ


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Lainy2 I have to agree with you. While pies made of other apples are totally delicious, there is something extraordinary about a pie made with Jonathans. It is impossible to describe it as other than perfection. If you like apple pie and have never had a Jonathan apple pie you really should enjoy one.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

dorisage said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Marrows are a type of squash.
> ...


Yes, pretty much the same thing. Especially the overgrown Zucchini.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

dorisage said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


I was always in love with this cabinet. I have seen so many over the years, but the one my parents had was gorgeous and in pristine condition. Of all the things my parents had, that was what I always wanted. When my parents realized I had still wanted it, they decided to give me all the rest of the antique furniture that they had in the house, but 6 years ago, their house caught fire and they lost everything. I have told my sister, that if she ever decides she does not want this piece of furniture, that I want it. I guess if she had not taken it when she did, it would have been gone in the fire also so I have that to be thankful for. These cabinets were so compact. Flour bin and sifter, bread box, pull out table to work on, roll up door on the front, drawers for cutlery, linens etc and cupboards for bowls etc. Just so amazing. They must have been such a modern wonder at one space in time.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> Thank You.


I like White Zinfandel. It is pink, not red, but doesn't seem as sweet as most other pink wines. It is smooth, tasty and not dry at all. Good alone or with almost everything.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Mary in Vermont, the wine you are describing exactly is White Zinfandel. Just sweet enough, smooth, not dry, light and delicious. Good alone and not easy to get a buzz, not expensive either.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Mary in Vermont, even the cheaper White Zinfandels I have tried have been very good.They all seem to be just sweet enough. I don't like wines that are too sweet unless it is a sherry or dessert wine. (I had to write something here because I posted the other reply twice.)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I've finally caught up on reading all of this weekend's entries. Dave, thanks for the couscous recipes. I like couscous but had always just thought of it as a simple side dish, a la rice or mashed potatoes. I'm looking forward to broadening my couscous horizon.

We are at last experiencing what passes for summer here in the Northwest - high temps in the 80s F, no rain for at least a week, and barely a cloud in the sky. I sometimes feel a little guilty that our weather here is so mild, after all that others are going through with the terrible storms and wildfires and excess heat. I do hope that things will settle down soon for everyone across the country.

Re: knitting, I have to brag a little bit. :roll: After reading the thread about Shaken Baby Syndrome and the clickforbabies.org drive to collect purple baby hats, I decided to give it a try. I've never been successful with dpns, so turned to the videos about magic loop and two circulars. And I am now a baby hat knitter! Ta-da! :lol: OK, I've nattered on long enough. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> Thank You.


You might like a sparkling Italian _Lambrusco_, go for either a slightly sweet _amabile_ or sweet _dolce_ variety, they go well with cake!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.
> ...


I absolutely love these and I sort of have one, though there is a flour bin but not sifter in mine. My relatives had them, but things happen in families and I didn't get one. There is a very nice cross stitch pattern of a Hoosier, which I did not even know the name of until fairly recently.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


I grow a couple of courgette (zucchini) plants on the patio every year, cutting them through the Summer at about six inches long, until late August, by which time I have a fair supply in the freezer for Winter use. After that I allow a couple on each plant to grow into marrows weighing a couple of pounds each to make marrow and ginger jam.

There are particular varieties that are better as big marrows than eaten small, but I find the courgette varieties work pretty well either way. The large marrows are also good stuffed with minced beef and tomato and baked in the oven.

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

mjs said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


Where do you find the Hoosier Cross Stitch?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


I was amazed at how easy it was to find. There are others also if you google hoosier cross stitch pattern.

http://www.amazon.com/Hoosier-Cabinet-Cross-Stitch-Pattern/dp/B003700S7K


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

mjs said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Thank you so much. Maybe I can be happy with a cross stitch of it. It would look lovely on the wall of a log house, wouldn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[Strawberry, have you ever tried plum wine? I don't know if it's considered Chinese, but I've ordered it at Chinese restaurants from time to time. Also, Manischewitz Concord Grape used to be a favorite of mine - it's a Jewish wine.[/quote]

No, I haven't but I'll have to give it a try or the Manischewitz. Thank You for letting me know about them. :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
You might like a sparkling Italian _Lambrusco_, go for either a slightly sweet _amabile_ or sweet _dolce_ variety, they go well with cake!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks Dave, I'll write those down also.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Mary in Vermont, the wine you are describing exactly is White Zinfandel. Just sweet enough, smooth, not dry, light and delicious. Good alone and not easy to get a buzz, not expensive either.


I tried white Zinfandel and liked that. Thank You


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> here in TN we call them gut grenades or rat burgers but there's nothing better sometimes!! When I was a teen they were 10 for a dollar. I think you might get one for that now--- maybe not- haven't been in a while and in this economy things go up fast!!! talking about White Castle burgers --sorry for the gap I am still trying to learn how to use this forum


You are so right! White Castles are joked about so much that you wouldn't think they are as beloved as they are 
They are still a bargain here in Indy, but I'm not quite sure how much they are each. I think about 23 cents for an original single. As with everything else they now come in dbls and w or without cheese, and they have introduced items such as chicken and BBQ. There is still nothing like the original goody, however.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > here in TN we call them gut grenades or rat burgers but there's nothing better sometimes!! When I was a teen they were 10 for a dollar. I think you might get one for that now--- maybe not- haven't been in a while and in this economy things go up fast!!! talking about White Castle burgers --sorry for the gap I am still trying to learn how to use this forum
> ...


You are not alone, Andrea. I wrote this reply before I saw all of the others and how the conversation had moved along. Oh, well. I'm sure others will do the same. I'm off again to watch the tennis open.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My former husband was of Portuguese decent and loved this wine. Mateus (wine brand))
Mateus is a brand of medium-sweet rosé wine produced in Portugal. 

It is light and pretty to look at as well as to drink. At least it was when I last drank it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

And on another note, we got our dear dog Tina back on Tuesday morning. She was dirty, scared & tired, but otherwise in good shape. She's glad to be home and we're glad to have her back!

Have fun at tea, everyone -- I have to pinch-hit for the organist in church tomorrow -- with the help of my 8-year-old grandson who sings like an angel -- and we have to go practice. Long weekend here in the USA -- enjoy![/quote]

I'm delighted that Tina is home safe and sound....what a great gift!!!
My sister used to play the organ and or piano for church. My musical ability is playing the radio. Wish we could hear that grandson sing!
JuneK


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Glad you got Tina back/ Did she come back by herself or did someone find her?


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy to hear Tina is back.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

So glad that Tina is back home. It is dreadful to lose a pet. We have a shitsu (wrong spelling) mix who will be one year old Halloween and you wouldn't find a sweeter dog on earth. My little boy just loves her. I can't imagine losing her. Alls well that ends well. Hope I got her name right.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

God Bless You ChocolatePom. I remember cleaning out my mothers' house after she passed. It was so sad. She had done most of it herself so I couldn't find alot of stuff but I had to sell alot of it to pay for the funeral. Glad she didn't have to know that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks mjs. Just bought the cabinet cross st on PayPal. I have one in my kitchen which is smaller. It has a basket of apples in front of the cabinet, a rag doll rabbit on a chair next to it and a bear on top. My first cross st. I love it and I am looking forward to doing the Hoosier. Thanks again, you made my day. Conniesews


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Overgrown courgettes.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Lainy2 I have to agree with you. While pies made of other apples are totally delicious, there is something extraordinary about a pie made with Jonathans. It is impossible to describe it as other than perfection. If you like apple pie and have never had a Jonathan apple pie you really should enjoy one.


I'll have to remember that for next time I make an apple pie! I remember reading somewhere, too, that when making apple pies, you should combine at least 5 kinds of apples (1 of each?) for the best flavor.

Edit: I think I read that in a Cook's Illustrated magazine - a good source for recipes, BTW.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MaryinVT, here are microwave directions for drying your mint. I dry catnip the same way.

"Dry herbs between paper napkin or towel approximately 1/2 to 1 minute until they can be crumbled. Watch small amounts carefully after a half minute, since they could overheat and catch fire easily."

Source: GE Microwave Guide and Cookbook.

I've never had a problem with overheating or fire, but I usually dry large amounts at one time. And I usually rinse the leaves first.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.
> ...


Thank you. Makes me feel cool just looking at them.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> Thank You.


Strawberry4u, have you tried Italian Moscato, its sweet and bubbly like champagne. I adore it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Thanks mjs. Just bought the cabinet cross st on PayPal. I have one in my kitchen which is smaller. It has a basket of apples in front of the cabinet, a rag doll rabbit on a chair next to it and a bear on top. My first cross st. I love it and I am looking forward to doing the Hoosier. Thanks again, you made my day. Conniesews


I don't do cross stitch but simply love these pictures. Many years ago I bought the Hoosier one just in case someday....


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Just had to say....notice the add for a VERY expensive champagne??? LOL Love how this picks up on everything we say! What a hoot "big brother" is!



1artist said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Just had to say....notice the add for a VERY expensive champagne??? LOL Love how this picks up on everything we say! What a hoot "big brother" is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for pointing that out. :shock:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Just had to say....notice the add for a VERY expensive champagne??? LOL Love how this picks up on everything we say! What a hoot "big brother" is!
> ...


It's promoting Italian package holidays and wine as an investment on my browser, fascinating how it works.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.


I have one from the magazine Real Simple that I thought was good. Let me see if I can google it. If not, I'll type it up here. Lots of short-cuts, which is my favorite way of cooking.

Edited to add this: I found the recipe on the Internet at:

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/individual-chicken-potpies-10000000780289/index.html

If this link doesn't work go to google and type in "Real Simple Individual Chcken Potpies" (without the quote marks). I thought it was really tasty. Barbara


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.
> ...


Thank you Barbara. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Now that summer is over (?) and time to put white shoes in storage, I guess it is time to also change my avatar from an angry sun to a more relaxing autumn scene. I'll have to go see what I can find. I hope everyone is enjoying their morning/day/night.
> ...


I do wonder if that old rule of no white shoes after Labor Day is more for the East Coast like New York and the like.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I wear white shoes if my outfit says to.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the _Apple Chutney_ receipt PurpleV, I make something very similar but use pears instead. I don't bother with French Revolutionary measures either, I haven't even bothered to get a set of metric weights yet.

_Dr. Who_ was good and suitably nightmarish, I really like Matt Smith. Then we watched _The Proms - Hooray For Hollywood_, it was excellent.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Anyone interested that Andy Murray is through the 2nd round of the US tennis Open?
> Rnd 2 Sep 02 A Murray (w) R Haase 6-7(5) 2-6 6-2 6-0 6-4
> Now, with my newfound affinity for all things across the "Pond" I wanted to report that
> 
> Here's one for you Aussies, too. --- Indianapolis has discovered your Yellow Tail, Casella wines. My new favorite is Shiraz - Grenache. It is a not-too-dry Shiraz that I've been sipping for my health  Very good!


Oh, Kansas City has discovered & enjoys the Aussie Yellow Tail wines, too!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We cooked a goose for Christmas one year, my stepmother got the directions from her mother. It was really good, but we boiled it to get the majority of the fat out before roasting.
> It really was delicious.


That was brilliant!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got started on Iced Wine, mmmm... cold it's really good.


Oh, yes, Poledra! I also like it with fizzy water!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry,
> ...


Strawberry, I hope your back starts feeling better soon. It's a fine line between using it enough and overdoing it. My husband developed bone spurs INSIDE the vertibrae in his neck. Ended up having two surgeries and finally had to retire because of nerve damage. He's now on full disability.

Maelinde, I am a firm believer in hauntings. I haven't been in a haunted house, but I did have a haunted bed before I got married. My Mom found a beautiful twin size four poster bed at the dump, and brought it home. She first set it up with the full mattress & box springs from her bed, but neither she nor my dad could sleep on it. Neither could my grandma (with twin size mattress & box springs). They all said that they felt like someone was dripping cold cloths on their heads. I think that it was a child or (teen's) bed. I set it up in my room, and with no one else around, I had a talk with it. I just told it that if I felt any cold rags, I would personally chop it up and burn it. Either I scared it :lol: or it was happy to have a "child" back. I slept fine, no problems.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for the _Apple Chutney_ receipt PurpleV, I make something very similar but use pears instead. I don't bother with French Revolutionary measures either, I haven't even bothered to get a set of metric weights yet.
> 
> _Dr. Who_ was good and suitably nightmarish, I really like Matt Smith. Then we watched _The Proms - Hooray For Hollywood_, it was excellent.
> 
> Dave


Yes, we watched the Proms too. Very good. Off to bed now.
Night night. PurpleV


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi Dave, thanks agaiin for the "Tea Party". I look forward to this every Saturday morning. Please tell me what "courgetts" are. I have no idea. This vegatable receipt sounds right up my alley being a veratarian. Have a wonderful weekend. It's a holiday here in the USA so we have Monday off. Three days to knit. I'm in heaven.


Hi Connie, if no one has answered you yet. Courgettes are Zucchini


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Mary in VT,
I am so sorry for all the problems that you Vermonters had because of the storm. I am in eastern NC among the mess which doesn't seem so bad when we see what y'all have been through. Hope things get better.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, I've finally caught up on reading all of this weekend's entries. Dave, thanks for the couscous recipes. I like couscous but had always just thought of it as a simple side dish, a la rice or mashed potatoes. I'm looking forward to broadening my couscous horizon.
> 
> We are at last experiencing what passes for summer here in the Northwest - high temps in the 80s F, no rain for at least a week, and barely a cloud in the sky. I sometimes feel a little guilty that our weather here is so mild, after all that others are going through with the terrible storms and wildfires and excess heat. I do hope that things will settle down soon for everyone across the country.
> 
> Re: knitting, I have to brag a little bit. :roll: After reading the thread about Shaken Baby Syndrome and the clickforbabies.org drive to collect purple baby hats, I decided to give it a try. I've never been successful with dpns, so turned to the videos about magic loop and two circulars. And I am now a baby hat knitter! Ta-da! :lol: OK, I've nattered on long enough. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


What side of Washington are you? Mustn't be any where near Idaho side, you missed the thunder, lightening, windy, and boy did it pour rain, that was Wed, started about 3pm and ended late evening. I know we needed the rain but wow, the thunder rattled the windows a little .... we had it in the mid 90's and due for more of that next week YUK!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> PittyPat said:
> 
> 
> > Last October my older brother and I went to Norfolk Va doing genealogy research. We went to the main library in Norfolk and met the gentleman in charge, after giving him our names and the relative branch we were looking for on my father's side of the family, Wise and Moore are the names. He shocked us by saying he knows one of our cousins that we didn't know we had. You see my father was an only child and all we knew was information we had from mother. He called our cousin and she came downtown to the library and met us. It was wonderful and we stay in touch.
> ...


Genealogy is so much fun!! My husband and I have an Ancestry.com account and between the two of us we've found almost 18,000 relatives. It's getting so big that I;m thinking about splitting off my family from his. I even found out that my great grandfather's third wife on my mom's side was a very distant relative of my Dad's. As Jeff Foxworthy says my family tree does not branch--it braids. My sister and I married uncle and nephew, (I married her hubby's nephew) and my grandma and her sister did the same. 

Patty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I got started on Iced Wine, mmmm... cold it's really good.
> ...


One of my friends and I used to get together at least one night a week and watch the San Antonio Spurs play basketball on tv, and we'd get Fresca or Sprite, and a big bottle of Zinfindel or Chablis and make sparklers with them, mmmm...so good, maybe I need to run to the store. hmmm
Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As promised, something sweet using couscous...
> 
> *Lemon Couscous Pudding*
> 
> ...


Dave, this sounds really good, as do all the other receits you've given us, but I have one question about the lemon slice. Do you peel the lemon first, or do you leave the peeling on in the pudding? If you leave it on doesn't it make it bitter?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, this sounds really good, as do all the other receits you've given us, but I have one question about the lemon slice. Do you peel the lemon first, or do you leave the peeling on in the pudding? If you leave it on doesn't it make it bitter?


I leave the peel on, it's only a thin slice, no more than 0.25" (0.5cm) thick; it's sharp, but the tablespoon of honey takes care of any bitterness.

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[
Strawberry4u, have you tried Italian Moscato, its sweet and bubbly like champagne. I adore it.[/quote

Do you get it from a wine shop?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > PittyPat said:
> ...


Patty
My ex husbands family was from about 5 or 6 miles from where my mother's family was from. One of his direct ancestors married a girl with the same surname as my grandfather so I just tell my kids I am probably a distant cousin of theirs. They are not so sure this was a good thing. LOL :shock: I have close to 13,000 people on my Ancestry Tree. Do you know of an easy way of separating the two trees?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> As promised, something sweet using couscous...
> 
> *Lemon Couscous Pudding*
> 
> ...


Dave, this sounds really good, as do all the other receits you've given us, but I have one question about the lemon slice. Do you peel the lemon first, or do you leave the peeling on in the pudding? If you leave it on doesn't it make it bitter?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u, have you tried Italian Moscato, its sweet and bubbly like champagne. I adore it.
> 
> Do you get it from a wine shop?


Good wine merchants, Italian delis and some supermarkets sell it. You might find this article from _The Guardian_ interesting:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2009/jul/09/how-to-drink-moscato-dasti

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And on another note, we got our dear dog Tina back on Tuesday morning. She was dirty, scared & tired, but otherwise in good shape. She's glad to be home and we're glad to have her back!
> 
> I'm so happy you have your beloved Tina back. Do you know how she made her great escape?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


My goodness you have almost 13,000. I have my moms side of family one half all the way back to the 1600 in Norway. The other side of her family goes back to France. My dads side,his mom have not got pass Conn. My dads fathers, father who I have been searching for since 1989. The man was married three times. Can not find his father or mothers name. He left no records or change them. All I can find is he was born in New York Cortland County. Nothing on his marriage certif, or death cerif. Just have to keep searching. His last name was Stears Steers. Both names are listed in England and the funny thing is my Dad's name was John, and the John Stears and that name was on a list my dad saw when he visit the ( I don't know what it was called) in London. But he never thought to write down that information. The trouble with that is there is more than one John Stears and Steers. I hate hitting brick walls.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

scotslass said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > We are at last experiencing what passes for summer here in the Northwest - high temps in the 80s F, no rain for at least a week, and barely a cloud in the sky. I sometimes feel a little guilty that our weather here is so mild, after all that others are going through with the terrible storms and wildfires and excess heat. I do hope that things will settle down soon for everyone across the country.
> ...


I'm definitely a west-sider. Seattle native, now living in Kitsap County. I doubt that I could adapt to eastern Washington at this point. From my perspective, it's too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter, and there are snakes! :lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.


I have a really easy one that I make in the crock pot.

Easy Chicken Pot Pie
1 1/2-2 pounds chicken thighs cut into bite size pieces
1 pagkage frozen mixed vegetables (I get the kind without lima beeans, my family won't eat them)
1 can Campbell's Golden mushroom soup

Your favorite recipe for cornbread

In the morning put all ingredients into pre heated crocck pot. I use the kind that has the removeable dish. Cover and cook on low until about 45 minutes before you want to eat. Mix up your cornbread, preheat the oven to whatever your cornbread calls for. Pour the cornbread mix over the chicken, being careful to not let it pour too deeply into the chicken. Bake in oven until cornbread is done.

If you don't have the crockpot with the removable dish, use your regular crockpot and then just transfer chicken into a pan and then top with cornbread. Or you could just serve with cornbread.

Hope you like it.
Patty


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


One thing I found, is that unless a first spouse died, there was really no such thing as divorces prior to the 1920's. You pretty much had to be in jail before getting a divorce prior to that. Not even for adultry. So it seems that a lot of people lived together as husband and wife if their first spouse was still living. That seems to be the case of my ex's paternal grandparents. Grandma was a widow with two children, but Grandpa's first wife was still living. Grandma took on his surname as did her two sons. They had two more sons and she was pregnant with another when he left for Canada to find work. She followed with the four boys, all under his surname. We had searched and searched for a wedding certificate but could never find one. Then we found out this information. Also, we had been told he was born in Birmingham area and again we banged our heads against a brick wall trying to find him. With a name like William Woodward, there were lots of them there, but not with his birthdate. We did find him with his first wife managing a pub which we had been told he had done, but that was about it. Finally we went further away and found him and all his siblings and parents in Spondon, Derbyshire. His father died when he was 14 and later he moved with his mother and siblings to Birmingham with her new husband. Of course the new husband's wife had just died a very short time earlier and he put his own children in a work house. The story goes on with William and his so called second wife in Canada and they had a total of 8 children (7 boys and 1 girl) besides Grandma's first two boys, making a total of 10 children. After that, Grandma sent him to live in the basement and she moved her new boyfriends upstairs. Yes, a real Payton Place story. Never could figure out why he would even allow this to happen.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

hello everyone! Glad to hear people are starting to feel better. Dave thanks for the recipes. We went to a winery up north today. Had a nice lunch and sampled some fine wine. Brought back a bottle of blackberry wine, plan to sip on that tonight. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


Not yet, but when I'm ready to do it, I'll look on ancestry and see if they have directions. I think it involves making a ged-com, then deleting the ones you don't want.

What gets frustrating for us is that our families both seem very fond of naming children after other family members. We have at least 14 people with the exact same name! :evil:

It gets even worse. His Mom's maiden name was Smith. My Mom's maiden name was Jonas (but it got spelled as Jones a LOT) GRRR


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Another thing too. My Grandma was my Grandpa's third wife. His second wife was her older sister, and since she couldn't have children, My Great Grandmother, their mother TOLD Grandma that she would have a child for them. If it was a boy they would take him and raise him. He would never know her as anything but "Aunt Dora". If it was a girl, it was hers. My Aunt Gladys was born in 1912, and they were all living in the same house, but Gladys is listed as "No Relation" to my Grandfather, the head of house in the 1920 census. He NEVER acknowleged her as his child. How's that for (Dirty Word!!!)


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've decided to share my recipe for Chorizo or Mexican hash..not for those with timid tongues.

8 oz. of chorizo (I prefer the hot beef variety)
2c of shredded potatoes..thawed
1 medium onion coarsely chopped
1/2 c red pepper finely chopped
1/2 c green pepper finely chopped
eggs.
grated cheddar

saute chorizo until done..do NOT drain...stir in onion and potatoes...fry until browned...add the red and green pepper, stir well as you cook for an additional 3 - 5 minutes...top with freshly cracked eggs cook until eggs are "set" and sprinkle with cheese.


A local eatery has adapted my recipe..they serve it with a scrambled egg on top and a side of either sour cream or salsa and sourdough toast! I get it free when I stop in..but most times I try to order something else and not abuse the generous offer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A footy is a football, but footy is the game of football. Here in the Southern part of Australia footy is Australian Rules, in other states it may be rugby (Union or League I think they are) or soccer (which is the English football). Sorry if this is repeated somehwere else but I still have about 7 pages to get to the end.



Andrea in TN said:


> what is a footy please?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Kathleen, Patty, PittyPat, et al. - thank you so much for sharing some of your genealogy adventures. I'm a rank beginner. I took some classes this spring and have only begun to scratch the surface in my research, but the stories you have shared are exactly why I want to continue. I just hope I'll come up with some stories as entertaining as the ones I've read today.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Patty, I just read your post! I'm so sorry! My grand daughter is adopted, her parents are now divorced and his former wife's family were angered when he sought equal custody. My son was raised by a very loving step father...not to mention supportive..highly supportive. His step father spend what some people would consider a "fortune" to help his "son" become an olympic competitor...and on the opening day of the olympics..he and I cried together...we sobbed, we hugged each other..we pointed to "our" son and told all around us "that's our boy". Some say that blood is thicker than water..I will argue with them. Water sustains our thirst, helps our crops grow and while we don't always like gray rainy days..we need them....just as children need direction, leadership and role models!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Another thing too. My Grandma was my Grandpa's third wife. His second wife was her older sister, and since she couldn't have children, My Great Grandmother, their mother TOLD Grandma that she would have a child for them. If it was a boy they would take him and raise him. He would never know her as anything but "Aunt Dora". If it was a girl, it was hers. My Aunt Gladys was born in 1912, and they were all living in the same house, but Gladys is listed as "No Relation" to my Grandfather, the head of house in the 1920 census. He NEVER acknowleged her as his child. How's that for (Dirty Word!!!)


That is pretty sad, isn't it? This is why they call it "Finding skeletons in the closet" There are so many secrets in our ancestors' lives. The only difference between those days and today is that it is all out in the open now. My ex had a cousin who married her father's grandson from his first marriage. Figure that one out.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Patty, I just read your post! I'm so sorry! My grand daughter is adopted, her parents are now divorced and his former wife's family were angered when he sought equal custody. My son was raised by a very loving step father...not to mention supportive..highly supportive. His step father spend what some people would consider a "fortune" to help his "son" become an olympic competitor...and on the opening day of the olympics..he and I cried together...we sobbed, we hugged each other..we pointed to "our" son and told all around us "that's our boy". Some say that blood is thicker than water..I will argue with them. Water sustains our thirst, helps our crops grow and while we don't always like gray rainy days..we need them....just as children need direction, leadership and role models!


Love for our children is love, no matter if they are blood related or not. Your son learnt from a wonderful role model and he carried that on. God bless him. Love to hear this.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Kathleen, Patty, PittyPat, et al. - thank you so much for sharing some of your genealogy adventures. I'm a rank beginner. I took some classes this spring and have only begun to scratch the surface in my research, but the stories you have shared are exactly why I want to continue. I just hope I'll come up with some stories as entertaining as the ones I've read today.


Katy, Genealogy is so addicting. But so very rewarding in so many ways. Most of the time our ancestors were just normal every day people and then you find the scandals. Some of these stories are hard to imagine they are not fiction. No one could possibly write these stories. There are rewards in your journeys. It is like a roadways to our past and sometimes you come to a dead end. So then you turn around and try a new way to get to our past. It makes history much more interesting. You have to look at it as a Giant JigSaw Puzzle. You look and look for those pieces and place them in the right places. And sometimes they get put in the wrong places only to be fixed up later. And when you are finished, you better understand why our families are the way they are. You have met so many wonderful people along the journey. Some related, some not. People will amaze you how helpful they are when they go to a records office and look up data for you and take photos of cemeteries for you. People you do not know how you will ever be able to thank them enough. But then you do the same for someone else. You will reach times that you want to put it down for awhile. And that is ok. When you get back to it, there may be more information available to you and all of a sudden a whole corner of the puzzle gets filled in. And when you start getting the puzzle completed, you find that the whole puzzle has just grown larger and you have to start filling in the outer areas more. If it is something you are interested in, you will never regret doing it. If I can be of help to you, please let me know. Kathleen


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes KBW he did learn from the best.. a loving father, who shares no DNA, but has a bond..just as my son has a bond to his little girl. Blood, water, it doesn't matter, all that really matters is when a loving person takes the hand of child and helps "lead" them.

I've had a few in my life who helped me through some troubled times, ALL children should!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think every family has a few well hidden skeletons. They actually can be eye opening and help one understand the "direction" a family has taken.

My grandmother was considered a "pariah", back in her day and age a college degree for a woman was unheard of. A degree in languages from the University of Moscow...was the kiss of death for her family. She escaped to the US and became (in time) the mother in law of a WAC pilot who flew planes behind enemy lines (with a satchel of knitting in her plane). I'm now the grand daughter named after her, who drives a truck for a living..and carries her knitting in a small bag. Funny how life can be isn't it? 

Just yesterday I had to give a fellow driver a "ride back"...he drove and every one at worked joked h ow I probably knitted a sweater on the trip back..the other driver said "nah she was working on a sock!".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your geneology findings, I also have been tracking down mine but came to a road block, but we found some information when cleaning out Grandma's house, and my Aunt also has come across so other info. It's good to know that my family isn't the only one with wild and wacky goings on back there in the closet somewheres. 
My maternal grandmother was a little, well, a lot, of a loose woman. We know that her first 2 childeren were definetly my grandfathers, but the 3 following that, while they have my grandfather on the birthcertificate, we are certain were my great uncles, then there were, I think 3 or 4 more after that, but with different men, she didn't raise any of them herself, the oldest 4 were left with my great great grandmother to raise, and the 5th was adopted, the others were left with their fathers. lol...
And that's just part of the story. It is fun to see what you find isn't it?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I think every family has a few well hidden skeletons. They actually can be eye opening and help one understand the "direction" a family has taken.
> 
> My grandmother was considered a "pariah", back in her day and age a college degree for a woman was unheard of. A degree in languages from the University of Moscow...was the kiss of death for her family. She escaped to the US and became (in time) the mother in law of a WAC pilot who flew planes behind enemy lines (with a satchel of knitting in her plane). I'm now the grand daughter named after her, who drives a truck for a living..and carries her knitting in a small bag. Funny how life can be isn't it?
> 
> Just yesterday I had to give a fellow driver a "ride back"...he drove and every one at worked joked h ow I probably knitted a sweater on the trip back..the other driver said "nah she was working on a sock!".


That is so awesome. Thank you for sharing that. I was finally able to trace my Dad's family back a little further and found that his great great grandfather owned two newspaper companies in Yorkshire England. A lot of the family were reporters and stationers, including his great grandfather. My father left England when he was 2 and did not ever know about this. Later after the second world war when he got married and needed to find a job, he accidentally fell into the printing trade. We were all amazed when I uncovered that this was in his background and now we wonder if our how we are brought up leads us towards the things we need to learn to be where we end up.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Dave,
It's always good hearing from you. I love cooking with couscous, and I will try one of your recipes. Thanks again.

Hi Dreamweaver, glad to hear your husband is doing better. Keep up your good humor and spirit!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your geneology findings, I also have been tracking down mine but came to a road block, but we found some information when cleaning out Grandma's house, and my Aunt also has come across so other info. It's good to know that my family isn't the only one with wild and wacky goings on back there in the closet somewheres.
> My maternal grandmother was a little, well, a lot, of a loose woman. We know that her first 2 childeren were definetly my grandfathers, but the 3 following that, while they have my grandfather on the birthcertificate, we are certain were my great uncles, then there were, I think 3 or 4 more after that, but with different men, she didn't raise any of them herself, the oldest 4 were left with my great great grandmother to raise, and the 5th was adopted, the others were left with their fathers. lol...
> And that's just part of the story. It is fun to see what you find isn't it?


And what do they call the oldest profession? It was there from the earliest of times and who are we to think that our families were all pristine and sparkly clean. Sure would make our lives boring, wouldn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Your hot dogs come in a jar? Very curious about that!
> ...


Thanks for the information....I don't think I've ever seen them come like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also were their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also wear their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MaryinVT, here are microwave directions for drying your mint. I dry catnip the same way.
> "Dry herbs between paper napkin or towel approximately 1/2 to 1 minute until they can be crumbled. Watch small amounts carefully after a half minute, since they could overheat and catch fire easily."
> Source: GE Microwave Guide and Cookbook.
> I've never had a problem with overheating or fire, but I usually dry large amounts at one time. And I usually rinse the leaves first.


==========================
Thank you DorisT


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for sharing your geneology findings, I also have been tracking down mine but came to a road block, but we found some information when cleaning out Grandma's house, and my Aunt also has come across so other info. It's good to know that my family isn't the only one with wild and wacky goings on back there in the closet somewheres.
> ...


LOL!!! Yes it would, and we won't even get into my stepgrandmother, who's house we cleaned out, lol...that's a whole nuther book. lol but to hear her tell it, she was pristine. lol
We have found different. lol


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


A couple of years ago, we took a dear sweet old bachelor neighbour into our home when he was dying of cancer. He was sort of like family. He had 3 living brothers and a sister, but they were elderly also and did not want to go live with any of them. When the winter came in with power outages and lots of snow, he finally said he would come live with us after I climbed a long snowy hill during a power outage to see if he was ok. He lived with us for another 4 months until he passed away. When the will was found, we learned that Jack was the executor. We did not know until then. I went into his home to clean it up and get it ready to sell. Low and behold, this quiet dear man, had sex manuals hidden beside his bed. I never saw this man in that light before. I kind of chuckled and got rid of the books. What his family never knew, would never have to be told. So the lesson is, if you have things hidden that you do not want your family to find, you better get rid of them before you die. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you genealogy researchers remember the song, "I'm my own grandpa"? Some of the results of your searches reminded me of that oldie.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Gee that is an oldie. But yes, I remember that song. It certainly describes genealogy pretty well


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Going to bed-- I eally enjoyed the tea party Thanks


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> Hi Mary in VT,
> I am so sorry for all the problems that you Vermonters had because of the storm. I am in eastern NC among the mess which doesn't seem so bad when we see what y'all have been through. Hope things get better.


Here is one picture of the 200 foot drop off that continues to erode in Downers 4 corners. (which is by the way cut off except for one small dirt road.) Downers 4 corners is about 8 miles from our town. Almost all towns in Vermont are connected to each other. So it is like a domino effect where one domino falters and the rest are effected. And thanks LizzyM for the concern and well wishes.
Mary in VT


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Gee that is an oldie. But yes, I remember that song. It certainly describes genealogy pretty well


Click on this and here it is LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Night Andrea. Pleasant dreams.



Andrea in TN said:


> Going to bed-- I eally enjoyed the tea party Thanks


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not really gotten into genealogy, but I am fascinated by the reasons my ancestors would have left the lives they knew in Sweden and made the difficult journey to Mid-America. There were family scandals, but how bad were they to make a family leave for unknown parts?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The mystery of it all is the exciting part. 
Well, off to bed, I'll check back in in the am. 
Night all, sleep tight.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ragdoll. My paternal grandfather took over my grandmother's parents business and ran it into the ground. The family was devastated, and to get away from their anger, he brought his wife and 7 children to Canada. My grandmother's brother and his family were so angry with him that they never spoke of my family again. I had photos of Grandma's brother and his wife and daughter, but always wondered about them and what happened to them. About a year and a half ago, after posting the photos in my family tree, a man contacted me wanting to know where I got pictures of his grandparents. I told him that his grandfather and my grandmother were siblings. He had never heard of us so he went to his mother and asked her. She remembered the day my family left England and admitted that yes we were part of the family alright. This man's sister's son has moved to Canada a year ago in Feb. and so when I went to BC last year, the grandson came to meet us and was so happy to meet us. I am in touch with the family now and have asked them not to judge the rest of the family by my grandfather. My grandfather was not a nice man. I only met him once when I was 5 and he died a year later but I just did not like him. I have since learnt that not many people in my family did like him. My father loved my maternal grandfather much more than his own father. 
In those days, scandals were scandals and if you were a black sheep, no one wanted to have anything to do with you. Also, times were differnt then. Financial reasons and a chance of adventure brought people to the NEW land. There were so many reasons why people left their homelands to come here. I think people were lured into thinking that this was the land of the future. Some even came for religious reasons.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Night night Ragdoll. Sweet dreams and I think I am going to head it to bed also. Take care.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

many families were "forced" to flee, such as the case with mine. My grandmothers' brother's were murdered as was her sister and parents (in time). My grandmother escaped with what she could 
shove into the pockets of her cloth coat.

I was named for my grandmother and inherited the contents of those pockets....knitting needles, a small bisque angel and a diary of how my grandmother watched her as her siblings were murdered.

We should never forget our "roots" For many years I used a nickname as my moniker...It wasn't until I truly realized what my grandmother went through to gain "freedom" that I embraced the name my father so lovingly bestowed upon [email protected]


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I had some Sauvignon Blanc tonight. I liked it. The restaurant did not have Zinfandel. It was good with the salad, beef and chocolate dessert. The whole meal was one of the best I have ever had. Yum. Night all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I can only imagine the horrors that your grandmother and family faced. Things seem so tough now but can you imagine what it was like for them? Yes, to know our past is to embrace and admire so many of those before us. They are definitely what make us who we are today. We have choices of what we do with that knowledge. We can either continue on the same and in some cases we can change how things are for the better.



courier770 said:


> many families were "forced" to flee, such as the case with mine. My grandmothers' brother's were murdered as was her sister and parents (in time). My grandmother escaped with what she could
> shove into the pockets of her cloth coat.
> 
> I was named for my grandmother and inherited the contents of those pockets....knitting needles, a small bisque angel and a diary of how my grandmother watched her as her siblings were murdered.
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


I think its funny yet absolutely ridiculous watching these idiots wear their pants practically falling off, almost tempted to pull them the rest of the way down. Its not just teenagers, guys in their 20's and 30's too. I seen some young ladies too. 
If they only realized how stupid they really look.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Patty, I just read your post! I'm so sorry! My grand daughter is adopted, her parents are now divorced and his former wife's family were angered when he sought equal custody. My son was raised by a very loving step father...not to mention supportive..highly supportive. His step father spend what some people would consider a "fortune" to help his "son" become an olympic competitor...and on the opening day of the olympics..he and I cried together...we sobbed, we hugged each other..we pointed to "our" son and told all around us "that's our boy". Some say that blood is thicker than water..I will argue with them. Water sustains our thirst, helps our crops grow and while we don't always like gray rainy days..we need them....just as children need direction, leadership and role models!
> ...


I agree! My Mother in law was raised by her step father. Her Biological father was never in her life. Oddly enough both her biological father and her Dad had the last name of Smith. As far as she was concerned her step father was her "REAL" father, the other one was just an accident of nature. When she passed away, all of her children had her maiden namme put on the headstone. She was divorced from their father, and from her second husband too. The kids all felt that neither of them deserved the HONOR of having their name associated with her forever. She was a fantastic lady and I was honored to know her.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Kathleen, Patty, PittyPat, et al. - thank you so much for sharing some of your genealogy adventures. I'm a rank beginner. I took some classes this spring and have only begun to scratch the surface in my research, but the stories you have shared are exactly why I want to continue. I just hope I'll come up with some stories as entertaining as the ones I've read today.


You'll find it's addictive! sometimes I can't decide whether to knit or do genealogy, so I knit while waiting for the different pages to load. :-D


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Dear Dream Weaver, speedy recovery to hubby. Dave, thank you for recipes, I love couscous. My DH does not. I will just have to eat it ALL!! Thanks for the recipes!! westpond..(JOYCE)


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

About Genealogy, My husband says that for every question you answer you find 10 more you need to answer. And for every one thing you find that you WANTED to find you find out a dozen more that you REALLY DIDN'T want to know. LOL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Yes KBW he did learn from the best.. a loving father, who shares no DNA, but has a bond..just as my son has a bond to his little girl. Blood, water, it doesn't matter, all that really matters is when a loving person takes the hand of child and helps "lead" them.
> 
> I've had a few in my life who helped me through some troubled times, ALL children should!


Well we've all heard that old saying haven't we?? Any man can be a "Father" but it takes someone special to be a "Daddy". My brother in law married a girl that already had a child. As far as ANYONE in the family is concerned she is his child. he never treated her any differently than either of their other two children, and her children are his grandchildren.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Do you genealogy researchers remember the song, "I'm my own grandpa"? Some of the results of your searches reminded me of that oldie.


I start singing it every time I'm searching. :lol: I used to have a cassette of silly songs and that one was one of them. I was teasing my sister once after I got married. As the wife of my husband's Uncle, she is my Aunt. Our children are double cousins. They're first cousins because their mothers are sisters, but since their fathers are uncle and nephew they're first cousins once removed also. All together now...."Many Many years ago, when I was 23......"


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


They remind me of when my nephew and niece were toddlers, when they were beig potty trained, sometimes there would be accidents, and........ Some of my daughter's friends started dressing like that and they didn't like it much when I told them bluntly what it looked like, but most of them stopped.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

1artist said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> ...


There's Moscato, a sweet white dessert wine, and then there's Moscato d'Asti, which is the sparkling variety. I love them both.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Dave, 
what a brilliantly easy recipe for turkey/chicken - thankyou.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a rather cloudy Surrey.
It was most interesting to read all your family history stories. I have been researching ours for over 30 years. In the early days it mean travelling around the country looking at the church and county records. This was easy on my husband's side as his family came from a manorial town in Suffolk and when we visited the church there we found the grave of is many times grandma dated 1706 and all the other relatives lined up next to her. My side is not so easy, my Mum,s family came from France and I've yet to get to grips with the French record system and my Dad's side are from London but his many times grandfather is supposed to have died in the US but we have not been able to track him down. At the moment I am writing a history of all the women in my family with the same name as me. I was named after my two grandmothers. In fact I am the fifth Josephine in the direct female line while my middle name seems to have gone through every generation as well. Nowadays it is so much easier with Ancestry and other sites, but I still enjoy visiting other parts of the country and seeing the churches where my ancestors were baptised, married and buried and also in some cases the houses where they lived.
I wish you all a pleasant and restful Sunday. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

hehehehehe!



pattys76 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleen, Patty, PittyPat, et al. - thank you so much for sharing some of your genealogy adventures. I'm a rank beginner. I took some classes this spring and have only begun to scratch the surface in my research, but the stories you have shared are exactly why I want to continue. I just hope I'll come up with some stories as entertaining as the ones I've read today.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

PurpleV One day, I plan on doing just that, going to the UK and looking at records myself in person. And walking the streets of the villages that my family was from. Somehow I think I will feel like I am home.



PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a rather cloudy Surrey.
> It was most interesting to read all your family history stories. I have been researching ours for over 30 years. In the early days it mean travelling around the country looking at the church and county records. This was easy on my husband's side as his family came from a manorial town in Suffolk and when we visited the church there we found the grave of is many times grandma dated 1706 and all the other relatives lined up next to her. My side is not so easy, my Mum,s family came from France and I've yet to get to grips with the French record system and my Dad's side are from London but his many times grandfather is supposed to have died in the US but we have not been able to track him down. At the moment I am writing a history of all the women in my family with the same name as me. I was named after my two grandmothers. In fact I am the fifth Josephine in the direct female line while my middle name seems to have gone through every generation as well. Nowadays it is so much easier with Ancestry and other sites, but I still enjoy visiting other parts of the country and seeing the churches where my ancestors were baptised, married and buried and also in some cases the houses where they lived.
> I wish you all a pleasant and restful Sunday. Big hugs PurpleV


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a song that you will be able to relate to. Just get past the ad first. 






pattys76 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes KBW he did learn from the best.. a loving father, who shares no DNA, but has a bond..just as my son has a bond to his little girl. Blood, water, it doesn't matter, all that really matters is when a loving person takes the hand of child and helps "lead" them.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I've decided to share my recipe for Chorizo or Mexican hash..not for those with timid tongues.
> 
> 8 oz. of chorizo (I prefer the hot beef variety)
> 2c of shredded potatoes..thawed
> ...


Thanks Courier, we've just enjoyed this for brekkers whilst watching a thrilling 125cc race from Misano... The verdict is 'Brill'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


There was a period when it seemed nearly every fourteen to sixteen yearold wanted to publicise underwear manufacturers by showing off the waistband of the boxer shorts they were wearing. Happily the impracticality of this fashion seems to have killed it off for the most part, it was quite funny watching them try to run for buses without their trousers falling down round their knees and tripping them up.

I think the fact children have to wear school uniforms at least until they are sixteen in the UK steadies things a little, weekdays their options for 'customisation' are fairly restricted. But young people have gone for silly fashion crazes ever since we got a teen-culture. I can remember wearing _French Flares_ with five-button waistbands and trouser legs that flared out to almost completely cover the ridiculous platform shoes we all used to totter around on in the early 1970s. My school was fairly relaxed, they knew the best way to prolong a passing phase is to fight it and settled for limiting trouser bottoms to 30" and platform heels to 4" to reduce the number of broken ankles!

I'm fairly sympathetic to youngsters desire to 'customise' or adapt their clothing and generally view it positively having had the punk era of the late 70s to play around. We were making clothes from pyjamas and poly bin-liners, then holding them together with safety-pins and bondage fetish gear as a sort of _playwear as daywear_!

Of course, nobody here wore leg-warmers around town in the 1980s in case a dance class broke out on the station concourse!

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember my son, who is now 31, as a younger teenager, wearing a bandana tied in a knot on top of his head. The ends of the bandana stuck up in the air like the antennae feelers on a bug or ant. I cringed when I was going to take him anywhere, so one day I asked him to take it off and he wouldn't. "Ok, that is fine", I said. I went down to my bedroom and looked through a drawer until I found one of those shear scarves and tied it on my head the same way. Then said, "Ok, come along, we are going shopping". My son was horrified. "Take that off!" he said. "No" I said, "This seems to be the fashion, and I want to look cool, so I am wearing it too". He kept trying to get me to take it off and I refused to, so he finally took his off and I did the same and he never wore it again, after that, that I ever saw.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Dave,
> what a brilliantly easy recipe for turkey/chicken - thankyou.


It's always useful to have some quick and easy receipts for leftovers, it works really well with suet pastry too and that saves even more time!

Both variations are actually quite versatile, they're pretty good as a filling for giant yorkshire puddings. You can also put a little of the filling in a greased ramekin, top with an egg and a little grated cheese, then bake it in the oven as a brunch dish, this works especially well with the chilli bean version.

Dave


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I always assumed that the loose trouser syndrome was based on jail wear, where belts are removed for various reasons.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I always assumed that the loose trouser syndrome was based on jail wear, where belts are removed for various reasons.


I too have been told this particular urban street style originated in American prisons, then spread to be popular with teenagers generally. The trend was picked up by men's underwear manufacturers who started producing advertisements where low-hanging jeans revealed the maker's label woven into underwear waistbands.

For many youngsters, it's all about designer labels and the fashion industry has always encouraged brand loyalty; this trend means they can show off the fact they're wearing the most ridiculously over-priced brand of boxers, a bizarre display of conspicuous consumption to gain _street cred_. Amazingly, some lads even go so far as to have designer's clothing tags actually tattooed on the back of their necks, that really is brand loyalty!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

]

[That is pretty sad, isn't it? This is why they call it "Finding skeletons in the closet" There are so many secrets in our ancestors' lives. The only difference between those days and today is that it is all out in the open now. My ex had a cousin who married her father's grandson from his first marriage. Figure that one out.[/quote]

My family is a hodge-podge, too. My father's mother was sister to my mother's grandmother...I jokingly say I'm my own grand-ma!! To make it more confusing, my mother's brother married my father's niece!
We also have our share of skeletons in the closet! We never could find out who my maternal great-grandfather's father was. His birth certificate did NOT list a father's name. On my father's side, in the early 19th century, one of our relatives is listed as "lunatik". Guess she was the one they kept hidden in the attic! Sounds funny/odd now but it was something to be ashamed of at that time.
AND my father was divorced from his 1st wife sometime in the 20's since he and my mother were married in 1928!
Glad I had older relatives that looked up all those records before there were computers or Ancestry.com! I really benefit from their untiring work!
JuneK


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing like keeping it All in the Family. Family reunions must have been interesting.



jknappva said:


> ]
> 
> [That is pretty sad, isn't it? This is why they call it "Finding skeletons in the closet" There are so many secrets in our ancestors' lives. The only difference between those days and today is that it is all out in the open now. My ex had a cousin who married her father's grandson from his first marriage. Figure that one out.


My family is a hodge-podge, too. My father's mother was sister to my mother's grandmother...I jokingly say I'm my own grand-ma!! To make it more confusing, my mother's brother married my father's niece!
We also have our share of skeletons in the closet! We never could find out who my maternal great-grandfather's father was. His birth certificate did NOT list a father's name. On my father's side, in the early 19th century, one of our relatives is listed as "lunatik". Guess she was the one they kept hidden in the attic! Sounds funny/odd now but it was something the be ashamed of at that time.
AND my father was divorced from his 1st wife sometime in the 20's since he and my mother were married in 1928!
Glad I had older relatives that looked up all those records before there were computers or Ancestry.com! I really benefit from their untiring work!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > I always assumed that the loose trouser syndrome was based on jail wear, where belts are removed for various reasons.
> ...


Just think, they could have a complete wardrobe tattooed on themselves complete with Gucci, Armani, whatever! Save a lot of money, though rather chilly. Then there's the question of copyright .......


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a rather cloudy Surrey.
> It was most interesting to read all your family history stories. I have been researching ours for over 30 years. In the early days it mean travelling around the country looking at the church and county records. This was easy on my husband's side as his family came from a manorial town in Suffolk and when we visited the church there we found the grave of is many times grandma dated 1706 and all the other relatives lined up next to her. My side is not so easy, my Mum,s family came from France and I've yet to get to grips with the French record system and my Dad's side are from London but his many times grandfather is supposed to have died in the US but we have not been able to track him down. At the moment I am writing a history of all the women in my family with the same name as me. I was named after my two grandmothers. In fact I am the fifth Josephine in the direct female line while my middle name seems to have gone through every generation as well. Nowadays it is so much easier with Ancestry and other sites, but I still enjoy visiting other parts of the country and seeing the churches where my ancestors were baptised, married and buried and also in some cases the houses where they lived.
> I wish you all a pleasant and restful Sunday. Big hugs PurpleV


Yes, it's easier to get the facts now but there's nothing like going to the actual places. Sometimes research turns up some surprising things, too. My cousin Cathie has really gotten into researching family history and shares whatever she finds out. One surprise was our great-grandmother, who turned out not to have been of Spanish but rather French ancestry, and whose second husband (who my grandmother always called Captain Leslie) wasn't a seafaring man at all, but a gunslinger in Tombstone! His story is very interesting, but not at all what any of us expected, our grandparents having been quite proper and upright people. I wonder how much Grandma really knew about her stepfather?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> LizzyM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mary in VT,
> ...


That looks similar to the Rte. 12 washout in North Carolina. That road had 4 separate parts washed out to sea and Hatteras Island is completely cut off. Residents will have to depend on ferries to bring supplies to them. They're saying it will be 2 to 3 months before it's repaired. 
And Katia is still heading this way...still waiting for that turn that will take her out to sea. Well, they're predicting that!! Hope they're right. We do NOT need another storm right now. Rain from the Gulf Coast heading this way is enough.
JuneK


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I told my kids, they could wear whatever expensive clothing they wanted, but I was only prepared to pay X amount of dollars and they would have to come up with a job to pay the rest. And it was not necessarily me that was going to be the employer.



FireballDave said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > I always assumed that the loose trouser syndrome was based on jail wear, where belts are removed for various reasons.
> ...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh Dear, my grandmother's worst fear has come true. People are publishing the family secrets.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess it was their secrets and since we had to discover them ourselves, they were not covered up too well. LOL



conniesews said:


> Oh Dear, my grandmother's worst fear has come true. People are publishing the family secrets.


 :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Nothing like keeping it All in the Family. Family reunions must have been interesting.
> 
> Oh, yes. And one thing we all had in common...we love to talk. We always say we can tell when we were eating, it was the only time it was quiet. LOL! Amazing that everyone talked at the same time....guess someone was listening!!
> JuneK


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at all the fun our families have provided us with.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your insights as to why people leave their homeland for a new country - very interesting and informative. I hope you dreams were sweet, KBW-1953. In my family there seems to be an unexpected pregnancy that caused great shame. How times have changed!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

LLKay said:


> Dave-your recipes look great. My kitchen remodel starts Tuesday. I can't wait til its done; scheduled completion is Sept. 23. I'm definitely going to try some of the couscous recipes in my new oven.
> Jean-love your designs. Your site is now on my Favorites list.
> Want to see my new greyhounds? Go here http://s1184.photobucket.com/albums/z326/greyhoundpetsgo/?action=view¤t=goodelivewire.mp4
> Their names are Cuz Ime Good and Livewire Act. Aren't race names crazy good? They are sisters-I'll call them Sister Act. I will get them Oct 9, after all the remodel work is done. In the meantime I've got to buy some pink yarn and start making girlie dog sweaters.


They are BEAUTIFUL! Enjoy them!!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


Have you ever watched them try to walk in those pants? It's like wearing a straight skirt that is too tight at the knees with no kick pleat. Boys naturally take long strides, but with those baggy pants the crotch is at the knees, so they end up taking mincing steps. Can't be comfortable.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > woo hoo it's nice and sunny and not too hot here in Tn and now I have a pickle recipe to try!!! It don't get too much better than this-- well maybe if someone surprised me with a bag of soft , lushy, yarn. Highly unlikely, but HA HA I have such a bag under the bed at this moment and since I just had my first rigid heedle loom lesson yesterday.......... guess where I'll be most of the time?
> ...


Your "reply" gave me a chuckle...thank you!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## bettina702 (Sep 4, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> Thank You.


Hi Strawberry4u-

There are many good sweet red wines for you to try. My favorite really sweet wine is Beringer Red Moscato, it tastes like cherries and is delicious chilled. Black Oak and Barefoot also make great sweet red wines. These three you can find for about $8-$10.

Another fruity red wine is Beaujolais. It's a light red wine that goes nicely with chicken, veal, and pastas. Make sure to try the Beaujolais Nouveau, that comes out every November. It's wine made from this year's harvest.

For more information, check out: http://www.redwinetourguide.com/sweet-red-wine.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ragdoll
One thing you will find in researching your family tree, is most people had unwanted pregnancies in their families. It was just all hushed up. There is a saying that the first child always came quickly and the rest took their time. You will notice that many first borns were born shortly after the wedding. (less than 9 months) and if there was not a marriage, then usually the grandparents raised the children. My great grandfather was raised by his grandparents as was a couple of his cousins. All with different parents. And of course, the census records on Ancestry are transcribed showing the Uncle as the father to all of them. He was only their Uncle and the transcribers had assumed he was their father. But when someone had gone to the records office, it was quite apparent that they were all his sisters children. My great grandfather then married a woman that had a child out of wedlock also, and he was raised by her parents. It was so common. It is no different than today except it was covered up.



Ragdoll said:


> Thank you all for your insights as to why people leave their homeland for a new country - very interesting and informative. I hope you dreams were sweet, KBW-1953. In my family there seems to be an unexpected pregnancy that caused great shame. How times have changed!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

DorisT, How long should I wait before eating these Bread and Butter Pickles? Do they need to "cure"? Thanks. I'm going to try these today.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my! I'm just now taking time to join this weeks tea party! One of our DD's is here from Tennessee - at their DS and DDIL's and enjoying the granddaughter - now 20 months old. So we've been spending a lot of time with them.
The news of the successful surgery is great! Also the gourmet food at the hospital. 
Dave and all the others - every recipe/receipt sounds delicious!
We went to some friends to watch the first game of the U of O Ducks in which they lost! Boo!
But the company was lovely, the food scrumptious and the little ones kept us laughing all evening!
Back to my WIP's now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> DorisT, How long should I wait before eating these Bread and Butter Pickles? Do they need to "cure"? Thanks. I'm going to try these today.


I'd probably keep them overnight for the best flavor and to make sure they are chilled well. Otherwise, no, they don't need to cure. If you make them today, try one tomorrow and see what you think.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

this is SO funny! I hadn't heard this song before, but it is making me smile!
Carol (IL)


KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee that is an oldie. But yes, I remember that song. It certainly describes genealogy pretty well
> ...


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my Gosh! I wonder if we might be related! My great grandparents on my dad's maternal side came from Norway and we've traced them back to the 1600's too!
That family name is Sundet and they came from Trondheim.



theyarnlady said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh My! It has taken me all weekend to get through these pages...the last 2 weekends I haven't been able to get through them or had time to write...huge family wedding, trips and other tasks have consumed my time. I've missed y'all! I have enjoyed reading this week's postings..especially the ones about family histories. I am currently resting for a few minutes, waiting for my family and assorted relatives to show up for our annual family reunion on the southern shores of Lake Erie. What a hoot families are, aren't they? I don't believe any family can honestly be "snooty" about their ancestry....there is always some hilarious/scandalous story lurking in the background that would at least raise a blush of embarrassment. One suggestion to all....when you take pictures..label them on the back with names, dates, and special info. Since both of my parents have passed, it is impossible to identify some very curious pictures. Sure wish we had the stories to go with them!

Anyway, glad the tea party carries on...it is such a treat! Prayers to all who are going through tough times...as one said, Mother Nature has been goofy this summer. I bless the inventor of the ac...and if not him/her, the inventor of the fan! I am basically parked in front of a fan wherever I go. I get crabby when hot and sweaty. I'm no fun at all.
Prayers for good health to all.....I hope to check in later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

bettina702 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good sweet red wine? I've been asking around for years. I don't care for dry wines and like them on the sweeter side.
> ...


I love Moscato, so will have to try the Beringer. And I really look forward to Beaujolais Nouveau as well. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:



cmaliza said:


> this is SO funny! I hadn't heard this song before, but it is making me smile!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hey, would anyone have a good pattern for a guy for a knit slouch hat. I know this is a change in subject.... but i have hunted everywhere and can't find one that doesn't look girlish. he is not girlie in the least. i think even with different color yarn, the pattern i have still looks girlish. thanks.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm posting this here because it seems that's where everyone is. I stopped getting email notifications of new newsletters and replies Friday night. I PM'd Admin early this morning. Alittle while ago it dawned on me to check my profile and sure enough those options had been unchecked. Since there's no one here but me, they didn't get unchecked here. When I tried to check them on again, Admin had frozen my profile and I can't make any changes. I've sent 3 PM's to Admin and they are all unread. Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone know how frequently Admin checks their PM's? It really is a lot easier clicking on links in email than scrolling through lists of topics.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have always said that we should keep our predjudices in tact because when you do your family tree, you just may be what you are predjudiced about. I had always wondered about my grandfather's surname which was MEE. That is why I got into family history to begin with. I thought for sure there must be Chinese in there somewhere way back when. Nope, it originated from le Mey when they came to the UK from France in the 1100s. In the 1500s it was anglicized to MEE. My grandfather had not been fond of the French and when I told my mother, she said it was a good thing he was no longer with us as he would be turning over in his grave. That being said, I hold no animosity towards nationalities. I may not like some people because of how they are or act but not because of what nationality they are.



cmaliza said:


> Oh My! It has taken me all weekend to get through these pages...the last 2 weekends I haven't been able to get through them or had time to write...huge family wedding, trips and other tasks have consumed my time. I've missed y'all! I have enjoyed reading this week's postings..especially the ones about family histories. I am currently resting for a few minutes, waiting for my family and assorted relatives to show up for our annual family reunion on the southern shores of Lake Erie. What a hoot families are, aren't they? I don't believe any family can honestly be "snooty" about their ancestry....there is always some hilarious/scandalous story lurking in the background that would at least raise a blush of embarrassment. One suggestion to all....when you take pictures..label them on the back with names, dates, and special info. Since both of my parents have passed, it is impossible to identify some very curious pictures. Sure wish we had the stories to go with them!
> 
> Anyway, glad the tea party carries on...it is such a treat! Prayers to all who are going through tough times...as one said, Mother Nature has been goofy this summer. I bless the inventor of the ac...and if not him/her, the inventor of the fan! I am basically parked in front of a fan wherever I go. I get crabby when hot and sweaty. I'm no fun at all.
> Prayers for good health to all.....I hope to check in later.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Oh My! It has taken me all weekend to get through these pages...the last 2 weekends I haven't been able to get through them or had time to write...huge family wedding, trips and other tasks have consumed my time. I've missed y'all! I have enjoyed reading this week's postings..especially the ones about family histories. I am currently resting for a few minutes, waiting for my family and assorted relatives to show up for our annual family reunion on the southern shores of Lake Erie. What a hoot families are, aren't they? I don't believe any family can honestly be "snooty" about their ancestry....there is always some hilarious/scandalous story lurking in the background that would at least raise a blush of embarrassment. One suggestion to all....when you take pictures..label them on the back with names, dates, and special info. Since both of my parents have passed, it is impossible to identify some very curious pictures. Sure wish we had the stories to go with them!
> 
> Anyway, glad the tea party carries on...it is such a treat! Prayers to all who are going through tough times...as one said, Mother Nature has been goofy this summer. I bless the inventor of the ac...and if not him/her, the inventor of the fan! I am basically parked in front of a fan wherever I go. I get crabby when hot and sweaty. I'm no fun at all.
> Prayers for good health to all.....I hope to check in later.
> Carol (IL)


Speaking of family scandals, when I was researching my family history years ago, I noticed some familar names listed under marriages for the city which I was researching. It turned out to be a marriage record for my husband's grandfather. They eloped to a city 30 miles away to be married probably because his grandmother was pregnant with his Uncle. Sure enough, their first child was born six months later.

I just recently mentioned it to my husband's cousin (the Uncle's daughter) and she was shocked!! "Not MY grandmother!," she said. I offered to send her the information, but she didn't want to discuss it. I wasn't trying to cause family problems; we were talking about families and it was just mentioned in passing.

Well, the grandmother had a daughter (my husband's mother) and wouldn't you know, she was also pregnant when she married his father. Like mother, like daughter, I guess! I don't think she was too happy when she found out I was researching my husband's (her son's) family history and I learned all these little secrets. I never held it against her and I think she was glad to have it all "outed." She told me a few family secrets, as well, that I wouldn't have learned from public records.

My husband's parents were divorced when he was six months old. The father remarried and gave his son the same name as my husband's. We tracked down the son and he gave us some interesting information about the father my husband hardly knew. And lots of pictures! He was lonely for family ties, but the other members of my husband's family wanted nothing to do with him. Too bad; I liked him (their half-brother).

Truth is stranger than fiction, as they say.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LLKay, this happened to me and I believe others, too. Admin said I had checked I didn't want to receive emails which wasn't true. What you have to do is set up another email account (or use another if you have one) and in about three months (not positive about this) you can request it go back to the email you were previously using. I think it is a problem with KP, and nothing that you have done wrong or changed. BarbaraSD

P.S. They do respond but it takes a while. And the response is just a form letter.



LLKay said:


> I'm posting this here because it seems that's where everyone is. I stopped getting email notifications of new newsletters and replies Friday night. I PM'd Admin early this morning. Alittle while ago it dawned on me to check my profile and sure enough those options had been unchecked. Since there's no one here but me, they didn't get unchecked here. When I tried to check them on again, Admin had frozen my profile and I can't make any changes. I've sent 3 PM's to Admin and they are all unread. Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone know how frequently Admin checks their PM's? It really is a lot easier clicking on links in email than scrolling through lists of topics.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Have to laugh at the one about the pants being so far down the boy's butts.....here there was a great video of a guy stealing beer from a convenience store....he runs outside to hop into the waiting car, his pants fall down to his ankles...he goes down too, the beer goes everywhere, but he finally makes it into the car. Needless to say......they got him! LOL maybe that will help the fashion industry out some! Don't wear your baggies to steal things!!! LOL

On another note, I said I would send pics of where I live...so here they are!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LLKay said:


> I'm posting this here because it seems that's where everyone is. I stopped getting email notifications of new newsletters and replies Friday night. I PM'd Admin early this morning. Alittle while ago it dawned on me to check my profile and sure enough those options had been unchecked. Since there's no one here but me, they didn't get unchecked here. When I tried to check them on again, Admin had frozen my profile and I can't make any changes. I've sent 3 PM's to Admin and they are all unread. Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone know how frequently Admin checks their PM's? It really is a lot easier clicking on links in email than scrolling through lists of topics.


All the Admin folks probably took the Labor Day weekend off. Maybe you'll hear from them on Tuesday.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful yard you have, Jacki!! I'll have to wait until next Spring to take pics of my yard and all the azalea bushes. That seems to be the only time it looks good.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey, would anyone have a good pattern for a guy for a knit slouch hat. I know this is a change in subject.... but i have hunted everywhere and can't find one that doesn't look girlish. he is not girlie in the least. i think even with different color yarn, the pattern i have still looks girlish. thanks.


Here's a link to my favorite slouch hat pattern. You might be able to eliminate the puff stitch rows and it would look mannish.

http://jessicasuzanne.com/craftypants/2007/09/13/pretty-puffs-slouchy-hat-with-pattern/

I use this pattern a lot when making hats for my charity's fundraiser bazaars. As far as I know, they are good sellers. I just finished one the other day in a soft yarn and it really slouches! 

Yikes! I just noticed you asked for a "knit" pattern. Maybe you crochet, also?


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> What a beautiful yard you have, Jacki!! I'll have to wait until next Spring to take pics of my yard and all the azalea bushes. That seems to be the only time it looks good.


Thanks! Living up here is one of the reasons I haven't been on a vacation in so long. It is like living on a post card. Was a rather overcast day last week when pics were taken so you can't see the 10,000+ foot mountains in the background. Maybe I can get a good one later and share. I'd love to see you azalea bushes! They were always so plentiful in the southern states when we would visit in the spring.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

on my way to the store for some cukes!!!! Gonna make me some bread and butter pickles in my microwave-- who ever heard of such a thing yea!!!!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD-Thanks for the tip. Luckily I have email addresses out the whazooo. I'll use one of my others for awhile.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful yard you have, Jacki!! I'll have to wait until next Spring to take pics of my yard and all the azalea bushes. That seems to be the only time it looks good.
> ...


What is the elevation where you live? I found out last September when vacationing in Montana and Wyoming that I'm affected by the altitude. I didn't used to be because we've driven through the mountains of Colorado and Washington, so I guess it's a part of aging. I had to go to the ER and get oxygen. The doctor "ordered" me to continue our vacation at a lower altitude so we had to cancel our trip to the Tetons and were very lucky to get a refund. Well, at least we saw Yellowstone National Park and Old Faithful, which was on my bucket list.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I live at 7000 feet. I've lived at about the same altitude most of my life except for a few years in Phoenix....which I'll never go back to...no offence anyone...... We have friends that have a bit of a problem with the altitude, but we found that lots of water and rest often helps them overcome it pretty quickly. I love the altitude..not many bugs.



DorisT said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65:Marrrows are the zucchinni so big that the seeeds are developed in....Della


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh what a pretty garden. I am jealous. I love gardens and where I am, with an unfinished log house, the land is not ready to do landscaping. It makes me sad so I put a couple of old tractor tires at the front door and put some flours in them. I used to have a gorgeous garden at one time. Thank you for sharing your photos.



Jacki said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> I live at 7000 feet. I've lived at about the same altitude most of my life except for a few years in Phoenix....which I'll never go back to...no offence anyone...... We have friends that have a bit of a problem with the altitude, but we found that lots of water and rest often helps them overcome it pretty quickly. I love the altitude..not many bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Dave love your tea party itis a great way to hear about everybody all over.There are places i woul;d like to visit but just cant right know one place i would like to vist is england were my grand father came from well keep up the great work with your tea party, Danny


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I goofed and sent the post before I wrote my message. To Jacki, I don't think I'd be able to visit you!!  My problems began at 6,000 feet? We had been at Bryce Canyon National Park in UT at 10,000. But by the time we reached Cody, WY, at either 5 or 6,000 feet, my problems began. Trying to drive out of WY, we never did find a city less than 5,000 feet. I couldn't wait to get to my house where we are a very few feet above sea level. :thumbup: I guess my mountain days are over, unfortunately.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LLKay said:


> BarbaraSD-Thanks for the tip. Luckily I have email addresses out the whazooo. I'll use one of my others for awhile.


If I'm remembering correctly you will still have to wait for the Admin to accept the new email address. I marked my calendar because when 3 months are up I want to move the KP messages back to the email addy I was using previously.

Good luck. I hope I've helped. BarbaraSD


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > here in TN we call them gut grenades or rat burgers but there's nothing better sometimes!! When I was a teen they were 10 for a dollar. I think you might get one for that now--- maybe not- haven't been in a while and in this economy things go up fast!!! talking about White Castle burgers --sorry for the gap I am still trying to learn how to use this forum
> ...


About White Castles Sliders, I didn't think they were that great, but I'm not crazy about burgers anyway. Last vacation, when in KY, I tried their onion chips. Those I loved.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

This is what I had for an appetizer last night. Veal,home made noodles (not rice), and small light green vegetables. It had a broth over it. But I don't know what it was. The chef spoiled me. 
It was wonderful!!!!
Mary in VT


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I goofed and sent the post before I wrote my message. To Jacki, I don't think I'd be able to visit you!!  My problems began at 6,000 feet? We had been at Bryce Canyon National Park in UT at 10,000. But by the time we reached Cody, WY, at either 5 or 6,000 feet, my problems began. Trying to drive out of WY, we never did find a city less than 5,000 feet. I couldn't wait to get to my house where we are a very few feet above sea level. :thumbup: I guess my mountain days are over, unfortunately.


I am so happy to hear that I am not the only one that gets elevation sickness. I can't think straight when I go up high. And I drank lots of water too.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I also have elevation sickness but it only seems to bother me above 11,000 feet. We went up Pike's Peak in Colorado on the Cog Railway and I got SO SICK. I felt like i had a hangover. It also happened in the Rocky Mountain National Park - at 12,000 ft and on Monarch Pass also both in Colorado. I think I could acclimate if I just took time to get used to it as we gained elevation - stopping at intervals.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Jacki, those pictures are beautiful. I have a half sister who lives in Taos, (spelling) but I have yet to visit with her there. Another family story about my father who left home and met a women with 5 kids who she left and traveled with my father. She had a little girl and they had her adopted out. then I guess they got the 5 kids back and had my brother (half). I didn't even know I had a sister. We all met at my brother's home in Texas several years ago. We look alike, we talk alike, we laugh at the same things. What a hoot!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki, the grounds around your home are lush and beautiful. I am surprised that you have so much green and flowers at your altitude. Here in southern NM it is considered high desert (I'm at about 4000 ft.) and the vegetation is much rougher - mesquite and a lot of prickly stuff.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

LLKay said:


> BarbaraSD-Thanks for the tip. Luckily I have email addresses out the whazooo. I'll use one of my others for awhile.


The same thing happened to me and several others. I was told that this happened because I deleted a reply notification through my spam box, and the program automatically shut my replies down for two months. Admin also could not change this and one person served her time and had been reinstated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also wear their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.[/quote]

They certainly do over here- with their very colourful boxers (underpants) showing, guess its better than what we see if not for the boxers!HAving been tought that underwear should never show I can't get over how much undrwear is showing these days- makes me feel old when I find myself thinking like that.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And a girl's bra strap *never* showed. If it did you pinned it so it wouldn't.



darowil said:


> I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also wear their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.


They certainly do over here- with their very colourful boxers (underpants) showing, guess its better than what we see if not for the boxers!HAving been tought that underwear should never show I can't get over how much undrwear is showing these days- makes me feel old when I find myself thinking like that.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This was good- how confusing it all gets!



KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee that is an oldie. But yes, I remember that song. It certainly describes genealogy pretty well
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Oh my Gosh! I wonder if we might be related! My great grandparents on my dad's maternal side came from Norway and we've traced them back to the 1600's too!
> That family name is Sundet and they came from Trondheim.
> 
> 
> ...


My family line in Norway came from a farm named Skapple, as in Norway if you work on the farm you would take their name. In that generation the unmarried women with child, was called a pigen, which she was. They were married eventual and it was my ggg. grandfather and wife and children who came to America, and settled in **** Valley,Wi. Their farm to this day is still called the Skappel farm, in both Norway, and **** Valley. I would have to look at the papers which I stored in about sixteen boxes. Neighbor put geology on new computor, and most of it was lost. Just glad I have information on paper. Just have not had the time lately to put them back into computor . What I really love is someone sent me the pictures of the chruch they attended in Norway. I do not think they were from Trondheim.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My Norwegian ggparents met when she went to work as a hotel maid for his family. When the young couple had a child their parents gave them such grief they left the little boy with her parents and came to America where they had another child before they married. The first child was so poorly nourished in his maternal grandparents home he developed rickets and the paternal grandparents took him. He came to his parents when he was 13, not speaking a word of english to parents and several siblings he didn't know. He left the family home at age 15 and moved to Montana.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Saw this over at Facebook and thought it worthy of posting-- 

Me, behave? Seriously?
As a child I saw Tarzan almost naked, Cinderella arrived home after midnight, Pinocchio told lies, Aladdin was a thief, Batman drove over 200 miles an hour, Snow White lived in a house with 7 men, Popeye smoked a pipe and had tattoos, Pac Man ran around to digital music while eating pills that enhanced his performance, and Shaggy and Scooby were mystery solving hippies that always had the munchies.
The fault is not mine -- LOL!~!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have always said that we should keep our predjudices in tact because when you do your family tree, you just may be what you are predjudiced about. I had always wondered about my grandfather's surname which was MEE. That is why I got into family history to begin with. I thought for sure there must be Chinese in there somewhere way back when. Nope, it originated from le Mey when they came to the UK from France in the 1100s. In the 1500s it was anglicized to MEE. My grandfather had not been fond of the French and when I told my mother, she said it was a good thing he was no longer with us as he would be turning over in his grave. That being said, I hold no animosity towards nationalities. I may not like some people because of how they are or act but not because of what nationality they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought my grandmother's maiden name, Tarwater, was (American) Indian, I was quite suprised to find out that it was German.

Family stories also tell that my Great Grandfather's second wife (my grandfather was the youngest child from his first marriage) may have been his niece!! I haven't found any proof of that though. I did find out that if she was his niece, it was legal, frowned on, but legal.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jacki said:



> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Jacki, Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT I've had 3 different Azalea bushes, they just don't grow well here. The last one was actually starting to grow, and my daughter's puppy ATE it down to the ground.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also wear their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.
> 
> ----
> 
> They certainly do over here- with their very colourful boxers (underpants) showing, guess its better than what we see if not for the boxers!HAving been tought that underwear should never show I can't get over how much undrwear is showing these days- makes me feel old when I find myself thinking like that.


They'll grow up in a few years and be wonderfully embarrassed by the 'blackmail photos' we've got stashed away, ready to show _their_ children!

Dave


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder....do the teenage boys in GB and NZ also wear their pants so baggy that they're practically falling off? It's been the style here for over 5 years and I just didn't expect it to last that long...it can't be comfortable.
> ...


Yes, the 'show-us-yer-undies' craze is alive and kicking in NZ too....(and has been for far too long...) We live near the local boys college, and mufti (free dress) days are a sight to behold! Must say its hilarious watching them walking as if they've had a whoopsie in their boxers.... LOL!! I'm rather glad that particular craze started too late for my sons!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Fortunately _The Lad_ is completely into 'all things bike', so this style has passed him by. However, I sometimes need sunglasses for the current style of scrambler gear that's colourful beyond lurid!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You should here the song pants on the ground it was done on American Idol two years ago. A big hit.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

here's the link


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Only two weeks to go before _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on 19th September, plenty of time to make an egg cosy for any little (or big) pirate captains in your life to make sure they have a good breakfast before their adventures on the high seas!

You can find the pattern here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

This one is sure to be a big hit, it's adorable.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> This one is sure to be a big hit, it's adorable.


Thanks, _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ is great fun for young and old alike, so I thought I'd give everybody plenty of advance notice, although they knit up very fast. For more information about all the silliness, the official website is:

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how funny. So TV is the total problem of our youth today? I knew it was not me. LOL



BarbaraSD said:


> Saw this over at Facebook and thought it worthy of posting--
> 
> Me, behave? Seriously?
> As a child I saw Tarzan almost naked, Cinderella arrived home after midnight, Pinocchio told lies, Aladdin was a thief, Batman drove over 200 miles an hour, Snow White lived in a house with 7 men, Popeye smoked a pipe and had tattoos, Pac Man ran around to digital music while eating pills that enhanced his performance, and Shaggy and Scooby were mystery solving hippies that always had the munchies.
> The fault is not mine -- LOL!~!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to get altitude sickness, but now that I live in Colorado I've acclimated. It does take some getting used to.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT I've had 3 different Azalea bushes, they just don't grow well here. The last one was actually starting to grow, and my daughter's puppy ATE it down to the ground.


I didn't know puppies ate azaleas. Azaleas seem to do well in our soil, especially under the oak trees. I'm having a problem with one near my front door, though. Our young man who cuts the grass for us keeps hitting it with his weed whacker so now it's half the size it used to be. A few years ago we hired a company to take care of our lawn and they killed some of them with their pesticides. It seems to be a losing battle. There's a product called fish emulsion (it's made from ground up fish) that works wonders with azaleas, though. See if you can find some in your garden shops. Azaleas really thrive on it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Saw this over at Facebook and thought it worthy of posting--
> 
> Me, behave? Seriously?
> As a child I saw Tarzan almost naked, Cinderella arrived home after midnight, Pinocchio told lies, Aladdin was a thief, Batman drove over 200 miles an hour, Snow White lived in a house with 7 men, Popeye smoked a pipe and had tattoos, Pac Man ran around to digital music while eating pills that enhanced his performance, and Shaggy and Scooby were mystery solving hippies that always had the munchies.
> The fault is not mine -- LOL!~!


That is so cute!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The "show your undies" faze I had hoped would die out, but it seems to be here to stay for at least another while. The one I REALLY don't understand is people wearing their pajamas to the stores. I recently saw a young woman with a small child at one of the shops. The child was dressed to the nines, and the mother was wearing pajamas that were way too long and thus were mud-covered and ratty at the bottoms. I think I am just too old to be a fashionista. Big Sigh here.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey wait, don't forget that Olive Oyl was involved with two men at the same time (Popeye and Brutus) and no one knows who Sweet Pea's father was!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The "show your undies" faze I had hoped would die out, but it seems to be here to stay for at least another while. The one I REALLY don't understand is people wearing their pajamas to the stores. I recently saw a young woman with a small child at one of the shops. The child was dressed to the nines, and the mother was wearing pajamas that were way too long and thus were mud-covered and ratty at the bottoms. I think I am just too old to be a fashionista. Big Sigh here.


Last time I wore pyjamas out and about, it was the height of the _Punk Era_ in the 1970s and I was an art student!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your newest egg cozy is great. I'm sure someone will adapt it for a baby hat!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, Ciyona, for the link to "Pants on the Ground". I don't know why that rap didn't catch on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, your newest egg cozy is great. I'm sure someone will adapt it for a baby hat!


Glad you like it, as with many of my motifs, I'm sure it would go well on a child's hat or maybe a cardigan or sweater.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I used to get altitude sickness, but now that I live in Colorado I've acclimated. It does take some getting used to.


I doubt I'd ever get used to it. I was having panic attacks, thinking I couldn't get enough oxygen. At night in the motels, I'd wake up and have to open the window for fresh air. And I don't have asthma or COPD.

When we got home, I saw my doctor and he said the same thing happens to him when he goes skiing in Colorado. He has friends who booked a flight home after one trip on the slopes.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

One can always tell the art and/or drama majors in school - they are the ones with the strangest (I don't care what society thinks about me but look at what a rebel I am) outfits. Dave, the print majors always have ink-stained hands. I loved those days.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You'd be surprised what you can get used to when you have to. For 2 years I had a "mountain route" and had to drive a delivery truck up and down this one mountain. This particular mountain road has the highest climb (and drop) in elevation in the shortest distance along the entire front range. First couple of times I did it I had sweaty palms...after a while I think I could have done it in my sleep!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > This one is sure to be a big hit, it's adorable.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'll pass that on to my soon to be 7 year old grandson. He's mad on pirates. I made him a pirate wall hanging for his bedroom at my house. Thanks also for a great tea party.
PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I'm sure he'll have a great time, there are usually quite a few themed events going on and many primary schools mark the day. You'll have to make him an egg cosy, little pirates need a proper breakfast!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'll make him a cozy for his rubber egg. He prefers his eggs fried with a bacon sandwich. Thanks.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The "show your undies" faze I had hoped would die out, but it seems to be here to stay for at least another while. The one I REALLY don't understand is people wearing their pajamas to the stores. I recently saw a young woman with a small child at one of the shops. The child was dressed to the nines, and the mother was wearing pajamas that were way too long and thus were mud-covered and ratty at the bottoms. I think I am just too old to be a fashionista. Big Sigh here.


I think (just my humble opinion) the attraction to wearing the pj's in public is because the fabric is soft, the waistbands are stretchy and if you're the least bit overweight, they're comfortable. Plus, the fabric designs are cute and colorful, usually. And the price is usually low. I see women in them all the time here in Northern VA.

This month's issue of Good Housekeeping has a review of a test done by GH on "pajama jeans," the latest fad. The results of the test were not good.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy Labor Day, Everyone! 

I thought I got caught up last night, but I have some more reading to do today. 

After reading all of the posts so far, it's pretty clear that we are all RELATED! That explains the reason for the fun kinship we have here, but I wish we all lived at Jacki's house and her house was near Ciyona's shrimpin' hole 
I'm still trying to figure out who, besides myself, is my grandpa, however??????

I've been dog sitting for two darling Lhasa Apso, girls, about 2 or 3 yrs old, watching the tennis and have gone to a "princes birthday party" with an adult Cinderella hosting. It was held at a dance studio.

The birthday princess was my "Sweet Tater" grand-niece, Tatum, whom I might add has too much of EVERYTHING  It's so hard to resist giving her more and more - she is so delighted with everything she gets. There is definitely, no more cake and pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey at home. Everything has to be lavish today. 

The big day of tennis is starting so, I'll try to pry myself away from here and watch it and finally get some knitting done. I'm way behind. Toodles for now. Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> One can always tell the art and/or drama majors in school - they are the ones with the strangest (I don't care what society thinks about me but look at what a rebel I am) outfits. Dave, the print majors always have ink-stained hands. I loved those days.


It was pretty schizophrenic when I was at art school, I used to switch between _Punk_ and _Mod Revival_ depending on which party I was going to that night, then along came the _New Romantic_ style and things got really strange!

In the period 1975-7, _Punk_ as an artistic, musical and philosophical movement, was being invented in the colleges and universities. Rather than kids saying "'look what a rebel I am", it was a bottom-up rebellion against the established music and high street fashion industries which had been controlling youth culture until then. It was a lot of fun because the rule-books on design got torn up and the record companies and clothing manufacturers received the kick up the rear they so badly needed to shake them out of their complacency. Sadly, as they proved in the early 1990s, they're better prepared now and it isn't so easy to take them by surprise.

As a photographer, it was less inky fingers, more a whiff of fix and clothes rotting from all the chemicals!

Dave


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary in VT, I grow lots of mint. I hang it upside down from the rafters in the garage. Drying this much in the microwave would be too time consuming for me. Once it is dry, I pack it into gallon size freezer bags, stems and all, and freeze it. I then use it for tea or jelly. Hope that helps.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Only two weeks to go before _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on 19th September, plenty of time to make an egg cosy for any little (or big) pirate captains in your life to make sure they have a good breakfast before their adventures on the high seas!
> 
> You can find the pattern here:
> 
> ...


Oh, Dave, I love it! I've been thinking about egg cosies and this one is just perfect for big and little pirates  I first learned about Talk Like a Pirate Day a couple of years ago from one of my students - she and her husband are in their 30s with a new baby and I'm thinking maybe little Rory needs a pirate hat to wear as well! I was going to make her a pumpkin hat for Halloween (her dad is totally into Halloween) and probably will, but I think I'll see if I can design a pirate hat first, and if it works, will post a picture and pattern. Okay, now I've committed myself publicly. Hope I won't be sorry.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Only two weeks to go before _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on 19th September, plenty of time to make an egg cosy for any little (or big) pirate captains in your life to make sure they have a good breakfast before their adventures on the high seas!
> ...


Glad I've inspired you, the cosies knit up quickly and finishing is easy because they are made in one piece. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Hey wait, don't forget that Olive Oyl was involved with two men at the same time (Popeye and Brutus) and no one knows who Sweet Pea's father was!


That's too funny. I hope you don't mind my stealing this and post it over on Facebook. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Only two weeks to go before _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on 19th September, plenty of time to make an egg cosy for any little (or big) pirate captains in your life to make sure they have a good breakfast before their adventures on the high seas!
> ...


Speaking only for myself, I won't remember you said it until you post the picture. Not to worry 

B.T.W. Admin seems to never sleep. The pictures that I posted a few days ago were moved to a new topic because responses and new pictures were posted. I looked over my shoulder to see if I was really alone


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> Mary in VT, I grow lots of mint. I hang it upside down from the rafters in the garage. Drying this much in the microwave would be too time consuming for me. Once it is dry, I pack it into gallon size freezer bags, stems and all, and freeze it. I then use it for tea or jelly. Hope that helps.


I think that I will go this route. I don't want to use the microwave for this purpose. It is old also so I am babying it.
I want to dry it (when VT gets a little dryer) and pack it in a tin for the winter months and use it on lamb.
Thanks for the ideas everyone.
Mary in VT


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT I've had 3 different Azalea bushes, they just don't grow well here. The last one was actually starting to grow, and my daughter's puppy ATE it down to the ground.


I put my coffee grounds around the base of the Rhodies and Azalea bushes. They seem to like it. The are on the south side of the house and need a little protection from wind here.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a daughter that is totally into pirates and will make some egg cozies for her for Christmas. There isn't a tea cozy also, is there?



DorisT said:


> Dave, your newest egg cozy is great. I'm sure someone will adapt it for a baby hat!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, Thank you again for "The Tea Party" and visiting with our worldwide friends.

I went to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html and I printed out your newest creation... your Pirate Egg Cozy". I think I will take it on my trip. I plan to go to Colorado in the very near future.

I also want to thank the ladies and their post on "Elevation Sickness" This reasures me that I am not an odd ball just because I had a panic attack a few years back in Vale, Co. So it will be lots of water, rest and slow and easy.
Knitting hugs to all,
Mary in VT


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > Mary in VT, I grow lots of mint. I hang it upside down from the rafters in the garage. Drying this much in the microwave would be too time consuming for me. Once it is dry, I pack it into gallon size freezer bags, stems and all, and freeze it. I then use it for tea or jelly. Hope that helps.
> ...


I make mint jelly with mine, it keeps through the Winter and is excellent with lamb.

*Mint Jelly*

_Ingredients:_
6 oz (170g) fresh mint, including stalks, plus some finely chopped leaves for finishing
2 lbs (900g) cooking apples
2 imp. pints (2.4 US pints) (1.15 litres) water
juice of one lemon (2tbs/30ml)
sugar
few drops green food colour (optional)

_Method:_
Wash the mint and place in a large saucepan, wash and roughly chop the apples without peeling or coring and add these to the pan with the water and lemon juice. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for about 45 minutes or until the apples have completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

_Next Day:_ Measure the extract and calculate the amount of sugar required as follows:

Divide the volume in fluid ounces by five and multiply this by four to give the weight of sugar in ounces. For metric users, divide the volume in millilitres by five and multiply by four to give the required weight in grams.

Pour the extract into a clean pan and bring to the boil over a medium heat, add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring continuously, boil hard until a set is achieved.

Remove from the heat and allow to settle and cool slightly, stir in some freshly chopped mint leaves and a few drops of green food colouring at this point if desired. Pour into small, warm sterilised jars and allow to cool and start to set before gently stirring to evenly distribute the chopped mint. Cover and seal in your preferred manner.

_This is a basic unit, you can increase the quantity as long as you keep the same relative proportions of the ingredients._

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > Mary in VT, I grow lots of mint. I hang it upside down from the rafters in the garage. Drying this much in the microwave would be too time consuming for me. Once it is dry, I pack it into gallon size freezer bags, stems and all, and freeze it. I then use it for tea or jelly. Hope that helps.
> ...


In defense of using the microwave to dry herbs, I would certainly not use it for large amounts or you could be stuck in the kitchen all day or days. I have only 2 catnip plants and they provide me with enough catnip to make toys for the cats in our local shelter. One warning, though, if you're drying catnip this way, I find that whatever is in the catnip that makes cats crazy also affects humans. I can only dry a few batches at a time before I start getting dizzy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

donnie said:


> Good Morning to all you lovely ladies and gentlemen. Hope all is well on your home fronts. We have been ravaged here in North Texas with fires.
> I have been crocheting all week. I made a baby cardi, bonnet, and booties, and an angel wing dress for a 9-month old. It was very easy and I have bought yarn in cammo to make a little boy baby pull-over and newsboy cap for a newborn. I am hoping there will be enough yarn for a pair of socks or boots also.


Your little outfits sound adorable! Sorry about how dry it is there. Mild weather has arrived here in Kansas City, & it is heavenly.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your mint jelly recipe reminds me of when we visited Iceland. Our son-in-law was in the Air Force and stationed at the NATO base there. Icelandic people raise a lot of sheep and lamb was not too expensive so we went to the grocery in town to buy mint jelly. There was a huge language problem and they kept trying to sell me green Jell-o. We never did have mint jelly with our lamb and now it's a family joke.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have a daughter that is totally into pirates and will make some egg cozies for her for Christmas. There isn't a tea cozy also, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't made a _Pirate Tea Cosy_, perhaps you would like to have a go at designing one. My motif is tiny, only seven stitches by sixteen rows so it would need to be expanded considerably. Given the proportions of the standard teapot, it might be an idea to base your design on Richard Worley's flag, the larger 'canvas' of a tea cosy gives you more scope.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Good morning all, this is my first visit to the tea party.
> We heard yesterday that my daughter is at last buying her first house and pays the deposit this morning - we're all thrilled as the area she's renting in at present is pretty awful. In anticipation of this purchase, I've made her 3 floor cushions and I'm working on a matching afghan - all in neutral shades. Hope she likes them!
> On another subject, I have an adopted sister who was eager to find any blood relations. I found her cousin on facebook and we met up with him yesterday......a happy time was had by all! :-0


Maid in Kent, these are daunting accomplishments! I am assume your family is keeping you! You certainly deserve it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dave, Thank you again for "The Tea Party" and visiting with our worldwide friends.
> 
> I went to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html and I printed out your newest creation... your Pirate Egg Cozy". I think I will take it on my trip. I plan to go to Colorado in the very near future.
> 
> ...


Glad you've enjoyed the chatter Mary, thank you for posting the great photos. Glad you like my latest little whimsy, the boys are busily making some to give to their friends, they're 'youthening' from seventeen to seven!

Dave


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, that mint jelly recipe is like the one I make for eating on toast. For lamb I like the mint taste to be stronger, so I use a recipe without the apple in it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dave, Thank you again for "The Tea Party" and visiting with our worldwide friends.
> 
> I went to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html and I printed out your newest creation... your Pirate Egg Cozy". I think I will take it on my trip. I plan to go to Colorado in the very near future.
> 
> ...


Mary, my doctor advised me to use a humidifier, also, if I ever ran into that problem again. And leave your windows open. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

To address many at once. 
Dave: love the Cosy..I may steal the skull for socks!

The Fires in Texas: been reading up on these..YIKES. It was just a year ago that Colorado suffered it's most damaging ($$$) fire...prayers to all in the area! I lived in the Midwest most of my life. Since moving out here I've come to realize how frightening wild fires can be.

Drying mint/herbs etc.: I had a small dehydrator then just bought new appliances and got an oven that's regular/convection and dehydrator. Pick up an inexpensive dehydrator..worth their weight in gold! You can also make: Jerky, dried fruit chips and other delights in them...yum! I can dehydrate fresh fruits and enjoy them in cereal or oatmeal all year long! Banana chips are a wonderful snack.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> To address many at once.
> Dave: love the Cosy..I may steal the skull for socks!
> 
> The Fires in Texas: been reading up on these..YIKES. It was just a year ago that Colorado suffered it's most damaging ($$$) fire...prayers to all in the area! I lived in the Midwest most of my life. Since moving out here I've come to realize how frightening wild fires can be.
> ...


Courier, thanks for reminding me that I have a dehydrator. I haven't used it very much, but one summer when I found a lot of plum tomatoes on sale, I dried them and used them in spaghetti sauce and other recipes. They have such a different taste when they're dried. Apples would be good to dry, too.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I still have my dehydrator from a million years ago, and still love it. I don't use it often, but when something calls for it, I'm so glad I kept it! Like you Courier, my ovens (lucky me I have 2) both can be used to dehydrate, make jerky etc. I just don't do it very often either! LOLOL All these modern conveniences and I just smile at them and tell them how good they look in my kitchen. :-|



DorisT said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > To address many at once.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Courier, little motifs are handy to slap onto all kinds of things. One of the reasons I like making egg cosies is that it's such a tiny canvas, every single stitch counts; it concentrates the mind wonderfully to strip things down to the barest minimum, great fun to doodle on the back of an envelope over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I work on the road...dried fruits are great! Much healthier than other snacks and can be easily added to hot or cold cereals. Drying herbs or making Jerky is so easy, cheaper too and healthier.

Sometimes we don't realize that these modern conveniences can offer healthier options and substantial savings at the grocery check out line!

Dried tomatoes can be used for so many things too!

When my grand daughter comes over she likes to "rummage" in my pantry for "good stuff", like banana or apple chips! I'm just thrilled, she isn't looking for cookies or candy!

When my son and step son were growing up I banned some items from our home...soda pop being one of them! They got juice, water, or seltzer water that I'd put a drop of food color in. Couple weeks ago I went to lunch with my son and his wife. When it came to ordering drinks, I said "water with a slice of lemon"..my son said "gee I'll have the same, you always had lemon slices when I was a kid". Then he said "you always had those big fat hollow pasta things that we could use for straws too!". The boys would lay their pieces of pasta on a napkin or paper towel and use them again later...funny what "kids" remember!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To Patties76: maybe your soil is lacking something the Azaleas need. Try taking a sample to the County Agent, they can test it and advise what you need to make them thrive....Della


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave i have to ask you are you maried.And if not i know some one who would be intresded in you Danny


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone,
I'm new here to Knitting Paradise and wondered if I might join the tea party. I live in northern Virginia, USA. I am a long time spinner and knitter, but I don't do anything fancy. I live on the side of a little mountain, across a little farm valley from the Blue Ridge Mountain of Virginia. I watch the sun set daily. I won't see much today. It's overcast and a line of thunderstorms is poised to pounce over the ridge fairly soon now.
I see you are interested in travel. Have you ever been to Washington, DC? Even though I am 60 miles west of there, that is where many of my neighbors go to work. 
It's a holiday today, so my daughter, with whom I live, took the children into DC to go museum hopping. I think they are going to a couple of the many, many ones available. 
The only time I have been in London was to change planes to visit my son and his family in Stuttgart. Needless to say, I dream of coming there some day for a good long visit. My daughter in law's family is from Liverpool, so they go regularly. Maybe I'll hitch a ride as babysitter some day.
It's getting ominously dark outside. I guess I'd better shut down before I get zapped by lightning.
Here are some pictures. Enjoy.
Janetnva


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone,
I'm new here to Knitting Paradise and wondered if I might join the tea party. I live in northern Virginia, USA. I am a long time spinner and knitter, but I don't do anything fancy. I live on the side of a little mountain, across a little farm valley from the Blue Ridge Mountain of Virginia. I watch the sun set daily. I won't see much today. It's overcast and a line of thunderstorms is poised to pounce over the ridge fairly soon now.
I see you are interested in travel. Have you ever been to Washington, DC? Even though I am 60 miles west of there, that is where many of my neighbors go to work. 
It's a holiday today, so my daughter, with whom I live, took the children into DC to go museum hopping. I think they are going to a couple of the many, many ones available. 
The only time I have been in London was to change planes to visit my son and his family in Stuttgart. Needless to say, I dream of coming there some day for a good long visit. My daughter in law's family is from Liverpool, so they go regularly. Maybe I'll hitch a ride as babysitter some day.
It's getting ominously dark outside. I guess I'd better shut down before I get zapped by lightning.
Here are some pictures. Enjoy.
Janetnva


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops! Sorry about that double click. I'm so thick today, I must be felted!


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried to post but it ended up all the way at the end, back with the April posts. Is there a way to move it to today? Can you guess I'm New? lol
Janetnva


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I give up. I'll just be at the end


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, this is my first visit to the tea party.
> ...


Thank you for your comments Bluebirdlet, they're much appreciated.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone glad you liked the link, He did catch on a bit here in the states and has done a few cameo's. We couldn't stop laughing about it and the jingle was in our heads for a while after the episode. It reminded me of a time I was at a resturant in Virginia area. I was in Richmond on a job and when we went to lunch at a resturant next to where we were working a boy about 12 or 13 came in and the waitress came out and told him to pull his pants up. They were below his butt cheeks. She told him people were eating and that they didn't need to see his butt while doing so. I thanked her after we checked out for making the boy pull up his pants. Back then kids didn't get it. But it was funny at the time to see him get chewed out for it.



Ragdoll said:


> Thank you, Ciyona, for the link to "Pants on the Ground". I don't know why that rap didn't catch on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics Janetnva, thanks for posting.

I only had a long weekend in Washington about twenty years ago when I was enroute between assignments. I really must get back across the pond for a proper tour of America to see in depth all the places I dashed round. In theory, now I'm retired it should be easy, but life keeps getting in the way.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daniel said:


> Dave i have to ask you are you maried.And if not i know some one who would be intresded in you Danny


No not married, I'm far too self-contained and independent!

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Azalea's seem to be pretty picky about their environment. I had a plethora of them in VA..none in IL..and now in CO they are pretty much unheard of.

I do miss the Azalea festival in the tidewater area every year. I kept her newspaper from the day my son was born...President Ford's daughter was crowned at the festival the day he was born..amid a sea of pink, red and white azalea's. Wouldn't you know I kept that newspaper and my son is colorblind!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Azalea's seem to be pretty picky about their environment. I had a plethora of them in VA..none in IL..and now in CO they are pretty much unheard of.
> 
> I do miss the Azalea festival in the tidewater area every year. I kept her newspaper from the day my son was born...President Ford's daughter was crowned at the festival the day he was born..amid a sea of pink, red and white azalea's. Wouldn't you know I kept that newspaper and my son is colorblind!


Hello, I believe that azaleas (and rhododendrons) both like acidic soils, hope this is of help.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't seen an Azaelia since I moved out here 4.5 years ago..but I have a Rocky Mountain Columbine on my patio garden that would make most people green with envy. It "sprawls" like a big old lazy cat!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to get altitude sickness, but now that I live in Colorado I've acclimated. It does take some getting used to.
> ...


On a train ride to Las Vegas, a few years ago, we got to Colorado where the tracks snake back and forth up a mountain rather than going straight up. Ive forgotten now how long it took us to go forward one mile, but it was very silly what a short distance we had really traveled.
As we rode by a bend in the Colorado River some young men and women who were canoeing that day, paddled to the bank, stood side by side and MOONED us on the train. Men and women both gave us the Colorado Salute and the engineer gave them a long toot of the horn.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Nahh....everything confuses me these days.....I just catch a thread and go on! LOL, yes, but since I do such typos myself, I just figured...



dandylion said:


> Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.


Oh, ChocolatePom, have a safe trip! So much to do!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Nahh....everything confuses me these days.....I just catch a thread and go on! LOL, yes, but since I do such typos myself, I just figured...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was away from home a lot and I think that's the only reason I noticed it. I wondered how we got on the old thread and went a little crazy (crazier) looking for This month's party. I thought I had lost it somehow. Oh, well, That's what I get for not drinking this weekend. Maybe I should get the Sherry out.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in for a couple of minutes before I have to run across the state on one of the approximately 3 or possibly 4 trips to get the things that I had brought over to Mom's to stay with her these last 2 years and the things that I inheirited with her passing. Everything else my sister Mickey and brother Ken have claimed as theirs. Except for my Grandmothers cupboard which came by train from PA. back in 1890's. I have to leave it at the house until I can move things around in my Dinning room so it will have the proper space to sit. Mom had it in her house after rescuing it from my uncle. Grandma always said it was to be mine after she and Grandpa passed away. I know I was not the favorite grandchild but I came in there pretty close. There are some 36 grandkids and a whole lot more great grands and so on. But I was the one who got to help Grandma cook and bake and so she promised me her cupboard so I could keep on doing it. It seems a shame that she did not live to see me cooking for a living. And now, I just cook for friends and hubby and some for family, like at reunions. Well, enough of that rambling on...got to go. Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will look forward to making some of Dave's ideas and some of the others as well. Soon as I get my own kitchen in order.
> ...


I am so glad that at least it is still in your family. My grandma had one like this. Cooked on a wood-burning stove. My grandparents lived in a little 3-room house, plus a pantry about the size of a small bedroom.
No central heat, No running water. My sister & I fought over who got to go outside & pump water for grandma! We slept in pallets on the floor. The house, way out in the country, shook every time the train went by! We all loved going to see them!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> donnie said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning to all you lovely ladies and gentlemen. Hope all is well on your home fronts. We have been ravaged here in North Texas with fires. Beautiful Possum Kingdom has suffered another loss from the fires and we had one much closer to home north of us. We were already planning what to pack in our vehicles in case we had to leave. The winds were blowing away from us and we were praying that it did not turn during the night. We were safe, but, fires are so scary. We usually don't worry until our winter starts about fires, but, everything is so dry here and the ground is so dry that just a small hot ash from a cigarette will get one blazing in no time.
> ...


as a survivor of the June, Wallow fire in Arizona, our thoughts are with you and your family and your neighbors... our firefighters (from all over the US) did a wonderful job working 24/7 for weeks... i know they will do as much as they can for all of you.....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My only sibling passed away...11 months after she married her "former High School Sweetheart"..trust me that isn't what we call him. Her first husband of nearly 42 years died 3 years earlier. She changed her will 7 months after marrying this "jack wagon"..he took off with everything that ever belonged to her first husband, my parents, her in laws...you name it. He sold most of everything at auction..which we couldn't afford to buy back..including items my grandparnets brought to this country. I won't tell you the names we call him! He even took all my mother's jewelry and offered NOTHING to my sisters sons, their wives or grandchildren. A special place in hades awaits him!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Still knitting socks...finished one in the "flag" pattern for my hubby who has HUGE feet, so it is taking awhile to knit the pair.  He has watched with fascination and anticipation!


That is so sweet that he admires your knitting so, & appreciates that you would knit for him!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.


this is more than easy...this is one of those, 'i have it in the freezer, just in case' meals. i buy one of those Banquet 'slow cooker' meals... they come in different mixtures, but i like the chicken, ... it has the chicken chunks, potatoes, onions, and a small variety of other veggies and spices. pour it into a 9 x 13 glass baking pan, frozen, make a pie crust in the mixer in 2 minutes and place on top of the whole thing.... the packet of food has everything it needs and the crust seals in all the juices while it bakes. i just do 350 for one hour and then check... it's so easy and it is delicious and fast to put together for last minute company...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > The "show your undies" faze I had hoped would die out, but it seems to be here to stay for at least another while. The one I REALLY don't understand is people wearing their pajamas to the stores. I recently saw a young woman with a small child at one of the shops. The child was dressed to the nines, and the mother was wearing pajamas that were way too long and thus were mud-covered and ratty at the bottoms. I think I am just too old to be a fashionista. Big Sigh here.
> ...


When my girls were in early morning sports in H.S. - volleyball and swimming, they would roll out of bed, eat some breakfast and go to school in the pajamas (really just t-shirts and flannel pants) and then shower and change after practice. I was always glad when those sports were done for the season and the girls left the house looking nice.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My only sibling passed away...11 months after she married her "former High School Sweetheart"..trust me that isn't what we call him. Her first husband of nearly 42 years died 3 years earlier. She changed her will 7 months after marrying this "jack wagon"..he took off with everything that ever belonged to her first husband, my parents, her in laws...you name it. He sold most of everything at auction..which we couldn't afford to buy back..including items my grandparnets brought to this country. I won't tell you the names we call him! He even took all my mother's jewelry and offered NOTHING to my sisters sons, their wives or grandchildren. A special place in hades awaits him!


Hades is even bettter than he deserves. That story sounds like something you might see on Dateline. How sad it is that there are people like that in the world!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a little request. Does anyone have an easy recipe for making chicken pies? I had a great one once and have lost the recipe. Also, another recipe I have lost is one that uses left over turkey and has a small amount of curry in it. It is sort of a goulash type of recipe.
> ...


I'm going to have to check out those "slow cooker" meals. I've never seen them, but then I guess I haven't looked. I love chicken pot pies, but I do it the "really" easy way. I buy Marie Callender's individual frozen pot pies. They are rich and loaded with calories so I can't eat them very often, but are they good. Her dessert pies are good, too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Courier, I am so sorry to hear about this. I can surely understand how you feel. It is too bad that she did not leave some of those things to family. I would be devastated also. 
I just hope your sister was happy in her last days. That is what really matters. Kathleen



courier770 said:


> My only sibling passed away...11 months after she married her "former High School Sweetheart"..trust me that isn't what we call him. Her first husband of nearly 42 years died 3 years earlier. She changed her will 7 months after marrying this "jack wagon"..he took off with everything that ever belonged to her first husband, my parents, her in laws...you name it. He sold most of everything at auction..which we couldn't afford to buy back..including items my grandparnets brought to this country. I won't tell you the names we call him! He even took all my mother's jewelry and offered NOTHING to my sisters sons, their wives or grandchildren. A special place in hades awaits him!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MaryinVT, here are microwave directions for drying your mint. I dry catnip the same way.
> 
> "Dry herbs between paper napkin or towel approximately 1/2 to 1 minute until they can be crumbled. Watch small amounts carefully after a half minute, since they could overheat and catch fire easily."
> 
> ...


i dry my herbs in the oven. no heat, just the oven... chop fine, spread on cookie sheets till not touching and then if you have a gas oven, the pilot light will do the job for you...if you have an electric oven, then turn on the light... leave for 1 day--to 3 days till they are crumbly dry. this is also where i let my bread rise... just the right amount of heat and no drafts...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > MaryinVT, here are microwave directions for drying your mint. I dry catnip the same way.
> ...


I'll have to try that next time I have some herbs to dry. Sure would save a lot of "watching" time. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I haven't seen an Azaelia since I moved out here 4.5 years ago..but I have a Rocky Mountain Columbine on my patio garden that would make most people green with envy. It "sprawls" like a big old lazy cat!


I love columbines. I had one or two in my rock garden, but I think they've been smothered by the weeds. We've had two hot and humid summers in a row and not much gardening gets done. Every Spring I get enthused about buying plants and planting things, then they grow without any further care, depending on the rain for water. I think I have a brown thumb.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I threw some Columbine seeds into my garden last year, and got some really pretty colours this year. I saved some of the seeds off them this year. I even have one miniature one in red. Really pretty. One plant that I threw seeds in this year was a pink Lavateria. Is it ever pretty. Right now mine is about 3 feet high and tons of pretty pink flowers all over it and they seem to last a few days. It is one that you can save the seeds from also. The pictures below are not mine but I should take a photo of mine and post them also. Just wanted you to see what they look like. Kathleen



DorisT said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen an Azaelia since I moved out here 4.5 years ago..but I have a Rocky Mountain Columbine on my patio garden that would make most people green with envy. It "sprawls" like a big old lazy cat!
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are beautiful flowers, Kathleen. I've never heard of Lavateria.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess the correct spelling is Lavatera but they come in white and I have seen burgundy also and I think they are so pretty myself. You should look and see if you can find the seeds in your area.



DorisT said:


> Those are beautiful flowers, Kathleen. I've never heard of Lavateria.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


one of the 'freebies' we get this way is all the leaves on the tops of the celery.... your oven will smell delightful for days after drying....


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Indeed! It always seems to have the right effect! LOL



dandylion said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Nahh....everything confuses me these days.....I just catch a thread and go on! LOL, yes, but since I do such typos myself, I just figured...
> ...


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To DorisT..a quick and simple potpie can be done by mixing frozen mixed vegies with can cream chicken soup in a skillet, heating it to bubbly, placing a tube of pop'em biscuits on top and then into the oven to bake till brown, fast, simple and tasty....Della


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the one that my sister in law gave to me had frozen vegetables, Cream of Chicken soup and cooked deboned chicken. Cannot remember the rest. I made pie pastry and made 6 inch pies with the mixture in them. I would freeze them and then when I wanted a good fast easy meal, I just took the amount needed out and baked them. I am trying to find the whole recipe from my sister in law again. Waiting for an email from her. Kathleen



Della said:


> To DorisT..a quick and simple potpie can be done by mixing frozen mixed vegies with can cream chicken soup in a skillet, heating it to bubbly, placing a tube of pop'em biscuits on top and then into the oven to bake till brown, fast, simple and tasty....Della


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

janetnva said:


> Oops! Sorry about that double click. I'm so thick today, I must be felted!


Thanks for the chuckle. ....I am so thick today,I must be felted. Cute :lol: 
And I like your pictures. You are in a pretty part of the country. 
I love the Shendoah Valley area too. Like taking a step into the past.
Mary in VT


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

daniel said:


> Dave i have to ask you are you maried.And if not i know some one who would be intresded in you Danny


I think you'll have to stand in line. Only about a dozen people have already asked. ...but you've got good taste. :wink:


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Courier, little motifs are handy to slap onto all kinds of things. One of the reasons I like making egg cosies is that it's such a tiny canvas, every single stitch counts; it concentrates the mind wonderfully to strip things down to the barest minimum, great fun to doodle on the back of an envelope over a cuppa!
> 
> Dave


The Lads may want to try the pattern on fingerless mittens or to a watchmens cap.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> daniel said:
> 
> 
> > Dave i have to ask you are you maried.And if not i know some one who would be intresded in you Danny
> ...


Come to think of it. We are Dave's fan club. aren't we? 
Sam's too  Where are you Sam?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????


I didn't even realize that until you mentioned it. I'm retired and don't really pay attention to the date.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I noticed the 5th but was thinking about the long weekend and now looking at the date, I see it is August instead of Sept. LOL Thanks for pointing that out.



dorisage said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Hey wait, don't forget that Olive Oyl was involved with two men at the same time (Popeye and Brutus) and no one knows who Sweet Pea's father was!


Also that just WHAT was the attraction to the two men to Olice Oyl???? The woman had NO personality, and I've seen sticks with more curves!! Were there NO other women in town???


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT I've had 3 different Azalea bushes, they just don't grow well here. The last one was actually starting to grow, and my daughter's puppy ATE it down to the ground.
> ...


I'm going to give up on it until the dog is out of his chewing phase. Since he's 20 months old now, it should be soon. (I HOPE!!) I was really suprised when he ate it too, I sweated it for the next few days, afraid that it would make him sick, but I think he has a cast iron stomach. I'll have to remember the fish emulsion. The ground here used to be an old river bottom, very sandy, but we've been composting for years, so the soil is actually pretty good.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > The "show your undies" faze I had hoped would die out, but it seems to be here to stay for at least another while. The one I REALLY don't understand is people wearing their pajamas to the stores. I recently saw a young woman with a small child at one of the shops. The child was dressed to the nines, and the mother was wearing pajamas that were way too long and thus were mud-covered and ratty at the bottoms. I think I am just too old to be a fashionista. Big Sigh here.
> ...


My mother would have BEATEN any of us if we tried to get out the door as kids in our pajamas. I was in high school in the 70's, but Tehachapi, Ca, where I grew up was very heavily cowboy. The punk look never caught on there.

My Momma was a FIRM believer in the educational properties of an Elm Switch!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen an Azaelia since I moved out here 4.5 years ago..but I have a Rocky Mountain Columbine on my patio garden that would make most people green with envy. It "sprawls" like a big old lazy cat!
> ...


i am glad i am not the only person that has given up on the flowers in the heat. i love to piddle in my yard and have been working hard to keep a bed going in the center of my yard in full sun. but we to have had two horrible hot summers. i think this fall i am going to dig everything up and plant some canni and some ornamental grasses that become very wide. i want stuff that will take up space and show big time. and maybe it will survive and squash out the grass. i have a beautiful red honeysuckle that really shows out. i didn't even get my giant red zinna to do anything. first it rained so and then drought and tripple diget weather. i am going to start doing stuff in huge pots sitting where i can enjoy them and maybe then i can keep them living, i have a huge columbine in a big pot on my front steps to my porch and it comes back every yr and is a beauty. :?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????


I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out! :lol:

As I tell my daughter, I am a NATURAL blond, and blond is not a haircolor, it's a state of mindless. :lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My only sibling passed away...11 months after she married her "former High School Sweetheart"..trust me that isn't what we call him. Her first husband of nearly 42 years died 3 years earlier. She changed her will 7 months after marrying this "jack wagon"..he took off with everything that ever belonged to her first husband, my parents, her in laws...you name it. He sold most of everything at auction..which we couldn't afford to buy back..including items my grandparnets brought to this country. I won't tell you the names we call him! He even took all my mother's jewelry and offered NOTHING to my sisters sons, their wives or grandchildren. A special place in hades awaits him!


YES it does!!! What a creep!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Now that I can actually understand, it wasn't a "fashion statement", it was expedience, why shower twice?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else gotten confused by the date of this tea party being August 2nd to the 5th????
> ...


I've not heard of the state of mindless. That's a good one


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> You should here the song pants on the ground it was done on American Idol two years ago. A big hit.


That song made me laugh and it's too bad some of these kids don't see how ridiculous they look. Maybe they want to prove they do wear underwear...who knows.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I was totally shocked not only to see teenagers go shopping but older people in pajamas and to top it off in bedroom slippers. I'm sorry but where has class gone in this country? Is it me being stoggy or what?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Nahh....everything confuses me these days.....I just catch a thread and go on! LOL, yes, but since I do such typos myself, I just figured...
> ...


Oops! I was so pleased with myself because I had all the receipts prepared and ready to post on Friday night with an hour to spare, maybe I should have had a mug of gin before I typed the date!

Sorry for any confusion chaps, I'll try to get it right this Friday!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I guess the correct spelling is Lavatera but they come in white and I have seen burgundy also and I think they are so pretty myself. You should look and see if you can find the seeds in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lavatera is very popular in the UK, you might find this article helpful:

http://www.plantadvice.co.uk/garden-advice/articles/shrubs/lavatera-pruning-care-and-growing-tips/66

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Courier, little motifs are handy to slap onto all kinds of things. One of the reasons I like making egg cosies is that it's such a tiny canvas, every single stitch counts; it concentrates the mind wonderfully to strip things down to the barest minimum, great fun to doodle on the back of an envelope over a cuppa!
> ...


Good idea! We all make ourselves a couple of pairs of half-finger gloves every Autumn, maybe the motif will find its way onto the back of some of them. They could go on a beanie, OK for youngsters but not a good look for anyone over 25!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I think the one that my sister in law gave to me had frozen vegetables, Cream of Chicken soup and cooked deboned chicken. Cannot remember the rest. I made pie pastry and made 6 inch pies with the mixture in them. I would freeze them and then when I wanted a good fast easy meal, I just took the amount needed out and baked them. I am trying to find the whole recipe from my sister in law again. Waiting for an email from her. Kathleen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I frequently mix the remains of the previous day's roast chicken, with a tin of condensed mushroom soup and some frozen mixed vegetables and some dried mixed herbs to make a pie filling. If I'm in a hurry, I use suet pastry for the lid, it only takes seconds to make with a fork and we all like the texture; this kind of pastry works particularly well with the left-over turkey and bean pie I posted earlier.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daniel said:


> Hi Dave love your tea party it is a great way to hear about everybody all over.There are places i would like to visit but just cant right know one place i would like to visit is england were my grand father came from well keep up the great work with your tea party, Danny


Thanks Danny, I'm glad you enjoy these informal chats. Hope you do make it over to the UK one day, it would be nice for you to see where he came from.

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My only sibling passed away...11 months after she married her "former High School Sweetheart"..trust me that isn't what we call him. Her first husband of nearly 42 years died 3 years earlier. She changed her will 7 months after marrying this "jack wagon"..he took off with everything that ever belonged to her first husband, my parents, her in laws...you name it. He sold most of everything at auction..which we couldn't afford to buy back..including items my grandparnets brought to this country. I won't tell you the names we call him! He even took all my mother's jewelry and offered NOTHING to my sisters sons, their wives or grandchildren. A special place in hades awaits him!


That's shocking and very hard to take. My mum gave my brother's first wife a lot of family jewellery. Then after 12 years marriage she left my brother and two little boys in London and went back to her home in Nova Scotia. It hurt us that she never even said goodbye to us. My brother brought the boys up himself. I think it was wrong of her to keep the family jewellery when rightly it should now be mine and then my daugthers. It's nothing to do with the value, it's the fact that it belongs in my family.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I was totally shocked not only to see teenagers go shopping but older people in pajamas and to top it off in bedroom slippers. I'm sorry but where has class gone in this country? Is it me being stoggy or what?


You will see it in UK in certain areas but the big supermarket Tesco has banned people shopping in pyjamas. My daughter saw someone there in pyjamas and went and reported it to the manager but I think he turned a blind eye as he didn't want to confront the issue.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have a daughter that is totally into pirates and will make some egg cozies for her for Christmas. There isn't a tea cozy also, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UPDATED REPLY*

I haven't designed a tea cosy, but over coffee and croissants I came up with this larger motif, 36 stitches by 36 rows. I based my design on Richard Worley's flag and it could easily be applied to all manner of items.

Knitted using DK yarn on 4mm needles at 22 stitches and 28 rows over 4", the finished dimensions will be approximately 6.5" x 5" which is a useful size. This is only a guide, you could use any weight of yarn/gauge you like to suit your particular application.

Have fun with yer yaarrrn me hearties, arrr!
Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I still enjoy that audition and I enjoy watching the gentleman sing it. He was absolutely delightful.



joyjoyw said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > here's the link
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

He was not the only one that was turned down do to age. However, I believe it was a way to add to the entertainment to the show. Besides I saw him do the song on another show somewhere and he looked like he had gotten his career he sure was dressed like a star. Someone signed him I am sure of it.

quote=pattys76]


Ciyona said:


> here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember a time that my father would get dressed up to walk up to the corner convenience store and back again. You just were not seen in public in work clothes or what have you. Now things have changed and even he would go out in his jeans and plaid shirt, but certainly never in pj's and he is 86 years old now. As a matter of fact, he gets dressed up for any special occassion in the senior's home that he lives in.(tie included) 
And what really floors me is going to some such special occassions such as funerals, weddings, church. Hardly anyone dresses up anymore. I went to one memorial service and my partner and I were brought up to dress up to show respect, so we do dress up. We had people coming up to us making mention of how well dressed we were as they stood there in their jeans etc. To us, it was just what you do.



Strawberry4u said:


> I was totally shocked not only to see teenagers go shopping but older people in pajamas and to top it off in bedroom slippers. I'm sorry but where has class gone in this country? Is it me being stoggy or what?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess we need to show examples to others if we want our kids to dress appropriately also.



KBW-1953 said:


> I remember a time that my father would get dressed up to walk up to the corner convenience store and back again. You just were not seen in public in work clothes or what have you. Now things have changed and even he would go out in his jeans and plaid shirt, but certainly never in pj's and he is 86 years old now. As a matter of fact, he gets dressed up for any special occassion in the senior's home that he lives in.(tie included)
> And what really floors me is going to some such special occassions such as funerals, weddings, church. Hardly anyone dresses up anymore. I went to one memorial service and my partner and I were brought up to dress up to show respect, so we do dress up. We had people coming up to us making mention of how well dressed we were as they stood there in their jeans etc. To us, it was just what you do.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Dave. Appreciate it very much. Kathleen



FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a daughter that is totally into pirates and will make some egg cozies for her for Christmas. There isn't a tea cozy also, is there?
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd say.....31 pages later....not may of us were too confused NOT to stay and chat! LOLOL I think we are addicted Dave...just addicted! Love it!



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> He was not the only one that was turned down do to age. However, I believe it was a way to add to the entertainment to the show. Besides I saw him do the song on another show somewhere and he looked like he had gotten his career he sure was dressed like a star. Someone signed him I am sure of it.
> 
> quote=pattys76]
> 
> ...


I often wonder - if no one over the age of 28 is allowed to compete, why do they allow the older folks to get through the screening process? As you say, it must be for the entertainment value. I miss Simon on the show, don't you? I didn't even watch the show this year because I didn't like the choice of judges.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ciyona,
What a hoot "Pants of the Ground" is.....it should be spread far & wide! "Lookin' like a fool...." Loved it! Thanks for the laugh!
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Since we're still talking about chicken pot pie, I have a funny story to tell you. A few years ago, DH and I went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant for dinner. For those who don't have this chain in your neighborhood, they're kinda folksy, down home type restaurants with old pictures and antiques hanging on the walls. I ordered chicken pot pie which is one of their specialties. Well, the carrots in the pie weren't cooked for some reason so I told the waiter, who seemed to be new at waiting tables. He apologized and said I could have a free dessert to make up for it. I ordered vanilla ice cream with hot fudge sauce. When he brought it, most of the ice cream was melted. I asked him what happened. He wasn't sure. He said he had yelled over to one of the kitchen workers and asked how to heat the fudge sauce and she told him to "put it in the microwave." So he did - after he poured it on the ice cream. I was laughing so hard and so was DH. The waiter was just trying to do his job so I couldn't get angry with him. But I did ask him, "Didn't your Mom ever teach you about cooking?" 

When we left the dining room and went to pay the cashier, I was still laughing. We told the cashier what had happened because it was so funny. He happened to be the manager and he apologized and didn't charge us, which was nice. But I told him to please not fire the waiter. My whole meal was a disaster, but it was so funny we've never forgotten it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a great story. I hope the young waiter learned how to cook though. Thank you so much for sharing it. Kathleen



DorisT said:


> Since we're still talking about chicken pot pie, I have a funny story to tell you. A few years ago, DH and I went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant for dinner. For those who don't have this chain in your neighborhood, they're kinda folksy, down home type restaurants with old pictures and antiques hanging on the walls. I ordered chicken pot pie which is one of their specialties. Well, the carrots in the pie weren't cooked for some reason so I told the waiter, who seemed to be new at waiting tables. He apologized and said I could have a free dessert to make up for it. I ordered vanilla ice cream with hot fudge sauce. When he brought it, most of the ice cream was melted. I asked him what happened. He wasn't sure. He said he had yelled over to one of the kitchen workers and asked how to heat the fudge sauce and she told him to "put it in the microwave." So he did - after he poured it on the ice cream. I was laughing so hard and so was DH. The waiter was just trying to do his job so I couldn't get angry with him. But I did ask him, "Didn't your Mom ever teach you about cooking?"
> 
> When we left the dining room and went to pay the cashier, I was still laughing. We told the cashier what had happened because it was so funny. He happened to be the manager and he apologized and didn't charge us, which was nice. But I told him to please not fire the waiter. My whole meal was a disaster, but it was so funny we've never forgotten it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > He was not the only one that was turned down do to age. However, I believe it was a way to add to the entertainment to the show. Besides I saw him do the song on another show somewhere and he looked like he had gotten his career he sure was dressed like a star. Someone signed him I am sure of it.
> ...


I watched American Idol some this year and I will have to say it was the best year ever. The talent was incredible and the new judges were outstanding. You really missed out. I didn't miss Simon AT ALL. Getting to know JLo and Steven Tyler was pure pleasure.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the correct spelling is Lavatera but they come in white and I have seen burgundy also and I think they are so pretty myself. You should look and see if you can find the seeds in your area.
> ...


Well, the penny finally dropped and I remembered why this name sounded familiar since I have never grown it. It was the name of a plant that I asked the groundsman in the Canterbury cathedral precincts about. He went into the plant and gave me some seeds to bring back, though I unfortunately did not do anything with them. He also told me that the nearby Herne bay was where testing of the skip bomb was done during the war.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


It will grow quite readily from cuttings, simply shove a few shoots about 4-6" inches long into the ground in the Spring and at least one of them will 'take'. Even with hard pruning to revitalise them, the plants don't last more than a few years, so I start some new plants every year to replace those that have become tired.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki said:
> ...


At least we know you are human, Dave. We all realize we have more in common as a result.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Ciyona said:
> ...


I don't guess too many people miss Simon.  I used to enjoy watching him and Paula Abdul arguing, though. I like JLo, but I just could not stand Steven Tyler. Maybe he grows on you. Looks like I missed some good talent.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that link to the Lavatera, Dave. I don't know why I haven't heard of it before unless we in the U.S. have another name for it. The info says that it grows wild here. It looks like our hollyhocks.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thanks for that link to the Lavatera, Dave. I don't know why I haven't heard of it before unless we in the U.S. have another name for it. The info says that it grows wild here. It looks like our hollyhocks.


Doris 
No, it is not like a hollyhock at all. I would say it looks more like a hybiscus in the flower or Rose of Sharon. The leaf is kind of roundish though. Holly hocks are biennials and Lavatera is an annual. But you can get the seeds from it and plant again the next year. I am in Ontario Canada and the seeds are on the seed racks. Kathleen


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that link to the Lavatera, Dave. I don't know why I haven't heard of it before unless we in the U.S. have another name for it. The info says that it grows wild here. It looks like our hollyhocks.
> ...


OK, now I'm with you!! I know Rose of Sharon. My neighbor has it growing everywhere and even uses it as a hedge. The birds or the wind must be spreading it because I have some growing in a flower bed next to my neighbor's yard. Most of his are pink and it looks like there's one white plant. Guess I'll have to nurture the ones I have. His seem to grow as a perennial, though.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My parents had a rose of sharon in a purple colour. I always wanted to start one from it but it never seemed to take and I never saw any babies from it. But it was a bush and was always there. They are very pretty also. I had a lovely hibiscus that I left with my parents when I moved to Ontario, but their house burnt down and it is gone now. One day, hopefully I will have another one when I have room for one. In Canada, you can put them outside in a pot in the Summer but you have to bring them in for the winter (Hibiscus). The Rose of Sharon could stay out all year round in Vancouver.



DorisT said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't guess too many people miss Simon. I used to enjoy watching him and Paula Abdul arguing, though. I like JLo, but I just could not stand Steven Tyler. Maybe he grows on you. Looks like I missed some good talent. (Quote)

Doris - I didn't particularly like Steven either before Idol, but he was really soft-hearted and so good with the contestants.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> My parents had a rose of sharon in a purple colour. I always wanted to start one from it but it never seemed to take and I never saw any babies from it. But it was a bush and was always there. They are very pretty also. I had a lovely hibiscus that I left with my parents when I moved to Ontario, but their house burnt down and it is gone now. One day, hopefully I will have another one when I have room for one. In Canada, you can put them outside in a pot in the Summer but you have to bring them in for the winter (Hibiscus). The Rose of Sharon could stay out all year round in Vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are now at least two varieties of hardy hibiscus and they really are hardy, at least to zone 6/5.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am in zone 4A here. A wee bit colder I am afraid. (



mjs said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > My parents had a rose of sharon in a purple colour. I always wanted to start one from it but it never seemed to take and I never saw any babies from it. But it was a bush and was always there. They are very pretty also. I had a lovely hibiscus that I left with my parents when I moved to Ontario, but their house burnt down and it is gone now. One day, hopefully I will have another one when I have room for one. In Canada, you can put them outside in a pot in the Summer but you have to bring them in for the winter (Hibiscus). The Rose of Sharon could stay out all year round in Vancouver.
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Yes! Great idea! Out with the car keys for me!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, Doris and Carol, yes I miss Simmon and Palua, however, this year was good too. But I still miss my old favorites as judges. I am glad that you all got a kick out of the video. It went viral on utube when it came out. I still laugh when I hear it even today.



cmaliza said:


> Ciyona,
> What a hoot "Pants of the Ground" is.....it should be spread far & wide! "Lookin' like a fool...." Loved it! Thanks for the laugh!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?

I'm not sure, but you might like to make this napkin ring for a bit of _fancy feasting_ after a day spent sailing the Spanish Main!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28634-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave. Fantastic. My daughter is a pirate fan and has been for years. She dressed her daughter as a pirate for Halloween and her daughter and little friends seem to have pirate birthday parties. These will be a great gift for her. Thank you. 
PS Have never heard of a Pirate Day before. I sent my daughter the link about it.



FireballDave said:


> And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> 
> I'm not sure, but you might like to make this napkin ring for a bit of _fancy feasting_ after a day spent sailing the Spanish Main!
> 
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> 
> I'm not sure, but you might like to make this napkin ring for a bit of _fancy feasting_ after a day spent sailing the Spanish Main!
> 
> ...


Well OF COURSE they do.....They may be Pirates, but they're not BARBARIANS!!! :lol:

Patty


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Jacki, your home up on the mountain is beautiful! Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I goofed and sent the post before I wrote my message. To Jacki, I don't think I'd be able to visit you!!  My problems began at 6,000 feet? We had been at Bryce Canyon National Park in UT at 10,000. But by the time we reached Cody, WY, at either 5 or 6,000 feet, my problems began. Trying to drive out of WY, we never did find a city less than 5,000 feet. I couldn't wait to get to my house where we are a very few feet above sea level. :thumbup: I guess my mountain days are over, unfortunately.


There are medicines that can be taken before a trip, by prescription, for people who have altitude sickness. Of course, all altitude sickness, is treatable with time. We just have to go to high altitudes slowly, & wait till we feel better!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > This one is sure to be a big hit, it's adorable.
> ...


Dave, thanks! That's delightful! Great for Halloween, too!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Last time I wore pyjamas out and about, it was the height of the _Punk Era_ in the 1970s and I was an art student!
> 
> Dave


I love it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another Pirate Knitting Pattern

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/knitlikeapirate.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a real skull cap 
http://www.helloyarn.com/wp/?p=252


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> 
> I'm not sure, but you might like to make this napkin ring for a bit of _fancy feasting_ after a day spent sailing the Spanish Main!
> 
> ...


I think a pirate's napkin is his sleeve. I thought I had posted this before, but I don't see it. The napkin holder could be an arm band in the pirate's case


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I'm not a big fan of Halloween, I have far more entertaining things on my mind at that time of year, but I might come up with a suitable egg cosy for those who do mark the date.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Dave. Fantastic. My daughter is a pirate fan and has been for years. She dressed her daughter as a pirate for Halloween and her daughter and little friends seem to have pirate birthday parties. These will be a great gift for her. Thank you.
> PS Have never heard of a Pirate Day before. I sent my daughter the link about it.
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos, I hope they all have lots of fun on the 19th!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> ...


Pirates were an interesting lot, the popular view of them is mostly invented by fiction and the movie industry. Whilst they were generally a pretty ruthless and callous lot, some were not uncultured.

_Talk Like A Pirate Day_ celebrates the Long John Silver and 'scurvy dogs' caricature of cinema, but that was just one variety taken from fiction. Some had a taste for the high-life and used their ill-gotten gains to set themselves up so they could live in almost _manorial_ style. Perhaps these would use napkins, although the French pirates probably call them serviettes and have their egg cosies and rings in red on navy!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You are bringing up so many thoughts about politics that would be verboten here, so I will not pass those thoughts on.

I wonder how far the Long John Silver franchises go? We have them here in Indy, although we sneak in and out so as not to have the deep frying grease police count our french fries.



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, and anyone else who is interested, do a Search for "Windbeam." Her avatar is a picture of 4 hats with a pirate design knitted in. Very well done!

Not to change the subject, but has anyone seen the cute little brooches that PurpleV has been making? She was inspired by your luggage tag, Dave. She is one clever woman!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You are bringing up so many thoughts about politics that would be verboten here, so I will not pass those thoughts on.
> 
> I wonder how far the Long John Silver franchises go? We have them here in Indy, although we sneak in and out so as not to have the deep frying grease police count our french fries.
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking of politics, I seldom do, or about any franchises. I run on trivia and odd snippets from the footnotes of history, I'm not really up to thinking about difficult subjects. So I was referring to Robert Newton's performance as Long John Silver in the film of _Treasure Island_. He over-acted and hammed it up so brilliantly that the extreme accent he adopted has become the way we imagine all pirates spoke. Much the same goes for the day-to-day lifestyles of 17th and 18th century pirates, it's very difficult to disentangle facts from the mass of myth and romantic legend. All this means we can have lots of carefree fun raiding the dressing-up box on the 19th and generally acting like eight yearolds!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

janetnva said:


> Hi Dave and everyone,
> I'm new here to Knitting Paradise and wondered if I might join the tea party. I live in northern Virginia, USA. I am a long time spinner and knitter, but I don't do anything fancy. I live on the side of a little mountain, across a little farm valley from the Blue Ridge Mountain of Virginia. I watch the sun set daily. I won't see much today. It's overcast and a line of thunderstorms is poised to pounce over the ridge fairly soon now.
> It's getting ominously dark outside. I guess I'd better shut down before I get zapped by lightning.
> Janetnva


Janetnva, thank you for your descriptions & pictures of your beautiful site. What a rich & peaceful place to live!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Azalea's seem to be pretty picky about their environment. I had a plethora of them in VA..none in IL..and now in CO they are pretty much unheard of.
> ...


Yes. Sometimes we have to add acid to the soil, & also feed with something like Acid-Gro. A sister of Miracle-Gro, it comes in a blue box instead of green.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You are bringing up so many thoughts about politics that would be verboten here, so I will not pass those thoughts on.
> ...


Oh, my goodness, I certainly didnt intend to denigrate anyones ancestors who were elite, landowning pirates. 
I tend to be overly flippant and lighthearted sometimes. too. I think it's from growing up with two older brothers, who were always teasing me. Sorry. 
Then there is my tendency to be obsessed with food also. Ill try to be less impulsive with the jokes from now on. 
This is truely a beloved new home for me and I really apppreciate being here. Sue


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry to have missed the tea party over the weekend - I somehow hurt neck and haven't been able to spend much time on the computer.

I'll be okay - just a case of degenerative disc in my neck. I've been referred to a spine specialist and we'll get that taken care of.

I also have DD in my lumbar spine and I'm expecting the same treatment, so I'm extremely optimistic. 

I was finally able to get some knitting done last night - only a half hour of knitting, but that was the first creative work I've been able to do in about a week, so I'm feeling much better about that.

I'm hoping to feel better enough to post in the next tea party. I'm trying to catch up with this one. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your delightful additions to the tea party were missed. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers as you get treatment from the spine specialist. Have a great week!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're in pain and hope the specialist can help you. I knew something was missing here lately. 
Good luck.



Maelinde said:



> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Sorry to have missed the tea party over the weekend - I somehow hurt neck and haven't been able to spend much time on the computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and everyone,
> ...


Yes, it is richly peaceful,but every place has it's thorns. The only other area of the WORLD that has more cases of Lyme disease is Lyme CN! Three of us have had it. Still, it's a lovely place to rest and recuperate. lol


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> 
> I'm not sure, but you might like to make this napkin ring for a bit of _fancy feasting_ after a day spent sailing the Spanish Main!
> 
> ...


Dave, I've copied all your pirate things for my raised-by-a-British-mom granddaughters. They love their eggs like that and I think they will scream with glee when they see the cozies and napkin rings. Their father is a sailor, but not a pirate as far as I know. He's one of those navy marine mammals so I don't know much of what he does.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, I'm sorry to hear of your back problems. My DH is having his share of the same. Take it easy and follow doctor's orders so you can be with us next weekend.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/themeplayed/
Doctor Who music for all of you. 
Enjoy


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde, Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope the treatment works Maelinde, joint pain can teally get one down.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> http://www.wimp.com/themeplayed/
> Doctor Who music for all of you.
> Enjoy


Great video, thanks Mary. For all fans here is the link to the official BBC site:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw

and for extra fun:

http://www.zetacity.com/insidethetardis/

and for ambitious paper crafters:

http://www.ironcowprod.com/plastic/doctor_who/tardis/recipe.html

with links to the full downloadable designs sheets.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janetnva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > And to-day's conundrum is... Do fierce bloodthirsty pirates use napkins?
> ...


I think soft-boiled eggs with runny yolks and eggy soldiers is more popular in Britain than other countries, it can be highly entertaining ordering them in some American hotels and although shot glasses work quite well, I've learned it's a good idea to pack an egg-cup in my luggage when I'm travelling!

Brightening up the breakfast table with fun cosies is a great way to encourage youngsters to start the day properly, that way they grow up to be big brave _sea soldiers!_

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My children loved their soft boiled eggs and soldiers.
Sue


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I may be Canadian born, but my father is from Yorkshire and all my Grandparents were born in the UK so I am quite familiar with a lot of yummy goodies from the UK. Runny yolks in a boiled egg is one of my favorites, and also poached eggs. We definitely had a lot of the English traditional ways. 
Kathleen



FireballDave said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Maelinde, how is your neck? I am so sorry about your pain. I have chronic sciatica so I can understand what you're going through, Hope you get some relief soon.We really miss you.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cool Tardis! I didn't expect to discover other Whovians at the tea party! Do we have a knit bow tie and suspenders pattern any where? and I loved the violin version of the theme song! Thanks a Tardis-full!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know what runny eggs are but what are the "soldiers".
Just curious.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know what runny eggs are but what are the "soldiers".
> Just curious.


Slices of toast cut into fingers and lined up like soldiers, ready for action and a headlong dive into your soft-boiled egg which has been kept nice and warm in one of my cosies!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janetnva said:


> Very cool Tardis! I didn't expect to discover other Whovians at the tea party! Do we have a knit bow tie and suspenders pattern any where? and I loved the violin version of the theme song! Thanks a Tardis-full!


I've been hiding behind the sofa since William Hartnell!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know what runny eggs are but what are the "soldiers".
> Just curious.


They are slices of toast cut to size to dip in the egg yolk


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has the new Tea Party begun yet?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

inishowen said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I know what runny eggs are but what are the "soldiers".
> ...


The soft yolks are how I like my fried or sunny-side-up eggs, or poached, but I've always marveled at people in movies who master the art of cracking an egg in the cup and eating the egg without eating pieces of shell. It looks elegant and oh, so easy in the movies. Would those be "3 minute eggs?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I'm with you, dandylion. I once ordered a soft boiled egg on a Holland America Cruise. It arrived in an egg cup. I think I upset the waiter because I cracked it in two, took it out of the shell and placed it in the saucer to eat. I was afraid I'd end up eating shells.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Has the new Tea Party begun yet?


I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29138-1.html

I even got the month right this week!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


If you're worried about bits of shell, give the egg a sharp thwack with the egg spoon, then peel away the shell from the egg with the spoon's handle; the shell will stay attached to the membrane, that's why egg spoon, have pointed handles.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Dave, I don't think I was served an "egg spoon," at least not a spoon with a pointed handle. Is there a picture of one online, do you think? Or are you referring to a regular teaspoon?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


There seems to be photographs of almost everything online. A silver egg-cup and spoon is a popular Christening or naming-day present in the UK, I still use mine. The spoons are similar to a large teaspoon, but instead of being rounded, the handles come to a point to make lifting the shell away from the egg easier.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


And I'm thinking the bowl of the spoon must be narrower, too, to make it easier to eat the egg out of the shell. Right? I don't think egg spoons ever made it to this side of the pond, except maybe in the most elegant homes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I'll try to remember to use an egg-spoon next time I photograph an an egg cosy, I tend to grab the nearest spoon to hand when I prepare my posts. You can also get egg-cutters which are a little like cigar-cutters which just remove a small 'cap'; probably only the English would buy such a specialised gadget for the breakfast table!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha Ha! Are we American, or what??????



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I went online and looked, but all I could find were egg spoons for sale. No videos, but I did find the spoons, and I did find out that the eggs are "3 min. eggs" . Not that I'll be making them, but it is very interesting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Here's a nice pic of silver egg spoons:

http://www.silverspoonfinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/antique-silver-spoons-for-sale-IMG_0533.jpg

Soft-boiled egg with soldiers on video:






That's why we need egg-cups in the UK and if you don't use a cosy to keep them warm, the yolks congeal and you can't dip your soldiers in them!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, watched the video. By any chance, was that Richie? Or Tommy? Thanks for that.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

fascinating, Dave. Loved the video. I've been catching up on the new tea party too. See you over there.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, watched the video. By any chance, was that Richie? Or Tommy? Thanks for that.


No, they're still at school, it's a young 19 yearold student at Surrey university.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> fascinating, Dave. Loved the video. I've been catching up on the new tea party too. See you over there.


Now you know how to cook your eggs to perfection, they're a must in my house! Best soldiers of all are spread with _Radish Butter:_

Line a bowl with kitchen paper to absorb any excess moisture and grate 6 radishes. Use a fork to mix the grated radish into 2 ounces (55g) of softened butter and add a good grinding of black pepper, absolutely delicious!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I will certainly enjoy this. Thanks. I'll be trying this Sat. am. Which is coming around very shortly. 



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > fascinating, Dave. Loved the video. I've been catching up on the new tea party too. See you over there.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been out for the afternoon, about 9 women getting together for a birthday. I missed my footy for it, but I knew we would finish the minor round top. Last weeek we could have gone top or second but ended up top by 3 games! Now to win the next 2 games which will give us the premiership again. But the real excitement for the round was who would get the last finals spot- it wasn't settled until about half way through the last quarter (Aussie Rules has 4 quarters, two short breaks and one longer one).
The cricket is going well for Australia again, so I am enjoying my sport currently. My sports following shows the influence of my father- and typical for Southern Australians of my generation the footy and the cricket. Never played them or indeed any sport but I love watching them.
It's Saturday evening here- my husband might want some tea but I've eaten enough to keep me going for a while now. And tomorrow I must go back to following my Weight Watchers diet. Wonder what I could manage to eat tonight- or drink?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been out for the afternoon, about 9 women getting together for a birthday. I missed my footy for it, but I knew we would finish the minor round top. Last weeek we could have gone top or second but ended up top by 3 games! Now to win the next 2 games which will give us the premiership again. But the real excitement for the round was who would get the last finals spot- it wasn't settled until about half way through the last quarter (Aussie Rules has 4 quarters, two short breaks and one longer one).
> The cricket is going well for Australia again, so I am enjoying my sport currently. My sports following shows the influence of my father- and typical for Southern Australians of my generation the footy and the cricket. Never played them or indeed any sport but I love watching them.
> It's Saturday evening here- my husband might want some tea but I've eaten enough to keep me going for a while now. And tomorrow I must go back to following my Weight Watchers diet. Wonder what I could manage to eat tonight- or drink?


Hi Darowil,

Great to hear from you, this week's _Tea Party_ is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29138-1.html

besides everybody else, you'll find my receipt for a nice healthy vegetable tagine, the quantities are for two servings, but you could halve them quite easily for an individual portion.

Hope you enjoy the weekend's cricket.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So thats where my lost posting went to! I have just reposted a similar one in this weeks because this one was lost. No idea how it got here! Have already copied your receipt it looks great- and should go well in the diet.



FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Been out for the afternoon, about 9 women getting together for a birthday. I missed my footy for it, but I knew we would finish the minor round top. Last weeek we could have gone top or second but ended up top by 3 games! Now to win the next 2 games which will give us the premiership again. But the real excitement for the round was who would get the last finals spot- it wasn't settled until about half way through the last quarter (Aussie Rules has 4 quarters, two short breaks and one longer one).
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

All us Aussies can say is that a receipt is what you get when you buy something. A recipe is a list of ingredients and a how to.
Thanks Dave.
Isn't it amusing. You say sweater we say jumper, you say afghan we say blanket.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> All us Aussies can say is that a receipt is what you get when you buy something. A recipe is a list of ingredients and a how to.
> Thanks Dave.
> Isn't it amusing. You say sweater we say jumper, you say afghan we say blanket.


Being a Brit, I'm learning lots of new applications for words, until I started using this site I thought 'sweater' only applied to jumpers worn as sportswear and an afghan was a kind of rug or a breed of dog!

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Me too. I thought "sweater" applied to the jacket from college days with their letter on. And Afghan was only ever a dog??



FireballDave said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > All us Aussies can say is that a receipt is what you get when you buy something. A recipe is a list of ingredients and a how to.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Me too. I thought "sweater" applied to the jacket from college days with their letter on. And Afghan was only ever a dog??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in this area they may call them africans, but I have no idea why.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

With the discussion of soft-boiled eggs and egg cozies, I thought you might like to see some darling egg cups by Clarice Cliff. You will see by the price of them they have become quite collectible.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

These are so adorable. I have egg cups that belong to my china pattern.



BarbaraSD said:


> With the discussion of soft-boiled eggs and egg cozies, I thought you might like to see some darling egg cups by Clarice Cliff. You will see by the price of them they have become quite collectible.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> With the discussion of soft-boiled eggs and egg cozies, I thought you might like to see some darling egg cups by Clarice Cliff. You will see by the price of them they have become quite collectible.


These are awesome .. I love egg cups .. I had made soft boiled eggs not long ago and my bf thought they were horrible .. he just doesn't understand .. LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Great egg cups, they're such fun things, a friend of mine is a pocillovist with all kinds of shapes and sizes on shelves around his house, including some that are very strange.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

KBW, you have beautiful china.



KBW-1953 said:


> These are so adorable. I have egg cups that belong to my china pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Barbara. I fell in love with it when I was about 17 years of age. Then when I graduated high school people started buying me pieces of it for special occassions. Now I am 58 and almost have all the pieces. I need part of one more place setting to make a full 12 setting set. There may be a few odd pieces but for the most part, I have most of it. I just need a house to set it all up in again. 
One blessing, when I moved to Ontario, I put my china at my parents home along with a few cherished items. The rest of my belongings went into a storage unit. Several months after I left, I returned to get my car and took my china and a few things back with me. 6 years ago, their house burnt down and I lost all the rest of the things I had stored at their home. And the biggest blessing of all was that my parents got out of the house alive. It was their 55th Wedding Anniversary and my mother was an invalid. Dad managed to get her into a wheel chair and down an outdoor elevator just in time. As they exited the elevator, the windows and doors blew out of the house. It allowed me 5 more years with my mother and my Dad is still with us and doing fairly well. 
But I do thank you for liking my china. I set my table with a burgundy tablecloth and it looks quite nice all laid out. )



BarbaraSD said:


> KBW, you have beautiful china.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Yes, the biggest blessing was your parents getting out safely from their burning house. But how sad for them and you to have lost all their cherished items. Have you ever looked on eBay? My father bought some silverware when J.C. Penney was celebrating their 50th anniversary. It was only an 8 place setting without any of the serving pieces. I was able to get all that I needed on eBay. Another place is Replacements.com. But they are expensive.



KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Barbara. I fell in love with it when I was about 17 years of age. Then when I graduated high school people started buying me pieces of it for special occassions. Now I am 58 and almost have all the pieces. I need part of one more place setting to make a full 12 setting set. There may be a few odd pieces but for the most part, I have most of it. I just need a house to set it all up in again.
> One blessing, when I moved to Ontario, I put my china at my parents home along with a few cherished items. The rest of my belongings went into a storage unit. Several months after I left, I returned to get my car and took my china and a few things back with me. 6 years ago, their house burnt down and I lost all the rest of the things I had stored at their home. And the biggest blessing of all was that my parents got out of the house alive. It was their 55th Wedding Anniversary and my mother was an invalid. Dad managed to get her into a wheel chair and down an outdoor elevator just in time. As they exited the elevator, the windows and doors blew out of the house. It allowed me 5 more years with my mother and my Dad is still with us and doing fairly well.
> But I do thank you for liking my china. I set my table with a burgundy tablecloth and it looks quite nice all laid out. )
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I did not lose any of my china, thankfully. I also have my grandmother's and my great aunt's silver tea sets. My grandmother's was rescued from the fire. By the way, that is a lesson to take note of. The insurance co. took out the items they thought might be able to be repaired after the fire. The Silver Tea set being one. My parents told them that all they wanted from the fire was an antique chair and a painting that managed to survive. They also got a suitcase full of family photos. (the outside of the case was burnt but the photos amazingly survived) And the firemen had found my mother's rings in the ashes below her bedroom. But anyway, since my parents did not want anything else, the insurance co. said that my sister and I could have anything else if we paid for the repairs. I thought about it and then told my sister to tell the insurance co. just to give it all back as is, and if we wanted anything we would get it repaired ourselves. When we started going through the boxes, there was nothing that needed repairing. The Silver Tea Set only needed to be cleaned and polished. They had wanted $300 to repair the set. So be careful with those insurance companies when something like this happens. 
Now I just need a house, like I said. We live in a broken down mobile home that leaks and the windows are rotting out. Right beside us is a lovely log house that is sitting waiting to be finished so we can move into it. Once that happens, I have the furniture and goodies to set up a nice home once again. The question is, "When?" My partner cut every log in that house about 18 years ago, and put up the outside walls and the roof. Now we need to finish it when we have money and time at the same time. )



BarbaraSD said:


> Oh my gosh. Yes, the biggest blessing was your parents getting out safely from their burning house. But how sad for them and you to have lost all their cherished items. Have you ever looked on eBay? My father bought some silverware when J.C. Penney was celebrating their 50th anniversary. It was only an 8 place setting without any of the serving pieces. I was able to get all that I needed on eBay. Another place is Replacements.com. But they are expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, my goodness, I certainly didnt intend to denigrate anyones ancestors who were elite, landowning pirates.
> I tend to be overly flippant and lighthearted sometimes. too. I think it's from growing up with two older brothers, who were always teasing me. Sorry.
> Then there is my tendency to be obsessed with food also. Ill try to be less impulsive with the jokes from now on.
> This is truely a beloved new home for me and I really apppreciate being here. Sue


Dandylion Sue, I adore your sense of humor. It adds whimsy & lightheartedness to our Tea Party!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my goodness, I certainly didnt intend to denigrate anyones ancestors who were elite, landowning pirates.
> ...


Thank you Bluebirdlet, I can over do it sometimes, I know. 
It's something I'm trying to moderate. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks and all, but this forum is helping me see why I get some funny looks in groups. 
Thanks for being a kindred spirit. 
Sue


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Barbara. I fell in love with it when I was about 17 years of age. Then when I graduated high school people started buying me pieces of it for special occassions. Now I am 58 and almost have all the pieces. I need part of one more place setting to make a full 12 setting set. There may be a few odd pieces but for the most part, I have most of it. I just need a house to set it all up in again.
> One blessing, when I moved to Ontario, I put my china at my parents home along with a few cherished items. The rest of my belongings went into a storage unit. Several months after I left, I returned to get my car and took my china and a few things back with me. 6 years ago, their house burnt down and I lost all the rest of the things I had stored at their home. And the biggest blessing of all was that my parents got out of the house alive. It was their 55th Wedding Anniversary and my mother was an invalid. Dad managed to get her into a wheel chair and down an outdoor elevator just in time. As they exited the elevator, the windows and doors blew out of the house. It allowed me 5 more years with my mother and my Dad is still with us and doing fairly well.
> But I do thank you for liking my china. I set my table with a burgundy tablecloth and it looks quite nice all laid out. )
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey ladies.....we need to move on to the next tea party....this weekend's party is also "over" (Sept 9-11). We'd love to join the conversation, but you are not at the current party. Come join us!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Bluebirlet. The main thing was having my parents still with me and I am truly thankful for that. I have lost my Mom now but my Dad is still with us. I will see him at Christmas this year. Now I guess we had better move over to the new tea party, even though it no longer is valid either. hehehehe Kathleen



Bluebirdlet said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Barbara. I fell in love with it when I was about 17 years of age. Then when I graduated high school people started buying me pieces of it for special occassions. Now I am 58 and almost have all the pieces. I need part of one more place setting to make a full 12 setting set. There may be a few odd pieces but for the most part, I have most of it. I just need a house to set it all up in again.
> ...


----------

